# Addons für Aion, ja oder nein?



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

Da momentan eine kleine Diskussion zu dem Thema "Addons in Aion" ausgebrochen ( hier nachzulesen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113553 ), habe ich mich gefragt wie der restliche Teil der Community über dieses Thema denkt. Wie seht ihr es? Addons, ein Must Have oder doch eher der Spielzerstörer Nummer eins?


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Da momentan eine kleine Diskussion zu dem Thema "Addons in Aion" ausgebrochen ( hier nachzulesen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113553 ), habe ich mich gefragt wie der restliche Teil der Community über dieses Thema denkt. Wie seht ihr es? Addons, ein Must Have oder doch eher der Spielzerstörer Nummer eins?



Hm..kosmische Details...Star Wars inc?

Naja, ich würde ne Antwort "nur Analysetools" noch gut finden.


----------



## Randor2 (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich bin froh wenns so bleibt ohne Adons. Wie schon gesagt wurde sind manche ganz nett, aber hey auch WoW hat am anfang ohne Addons geklappt, und wenns keine gäbe würde immer noch so funktionieren.
Dann braucht keinen Quervergleich mit anderen Spielern, sondern jeder würde durch reines zuschaunen sehen wo eventuelle fehler liegen.
Das Eq kann man eh anschaun bei jedem und damit man Fehler bei sich oder anderen sieht brauchts nur ein wenig Ehrfahrung mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Onkel William (17. Juli 2009)

Huhu,

also ich bin ersteinmal gegen alle Addons. Da ich heute das erste Mal spielen werden, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen, was ich vermissen würde.

In Wow gabs bei mir nur Omen, Outfitter, Mobmap, Atlas und Recount. Letzteres hat meiner Meinung nur dazu geführt, dass gesamte Spiel auf dps Werte zu reduzieren.

Freue mich erstmal auf ein Addonfreies AION, mit angenehm anzupassenden Userinterface.

Grüsslies


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ebenfalls gegen Addons.
Ich hab auch mal WoW gespielt und bin dort sehr gut ohne addons ausgekommen.
Und sollte jemals ein "bäm addon" für aion rauskommen, ist sofort jeder der mir mit dem teil übern weg laufen sollte auf der ignore list.^^


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Onkel schrieb:


> In Wow gabs bei mir nur Omen, Outfitter, Mobmap, Atlas und Recount. Letzteres hat meiner Meinung nur dazu geführt, dass gesamte Spiel auf dps Werte zu reduzieren.



Vorher wurden auch nur die besten Dmg Klassen genommen und nach CC gesucht, da in Woltk alles nur noch stupide weggefamrt wird ist eben Dps>all, klar das dann jeder nur nach Dps sucht wenn alles andere nicht nötig ist....daran ist nicht direkt die Com schuld.

Und grade das vergleichen ist ohne Recount kaum möglich...sichtbare Fehler sind nur Movement oder nicht gesetzter CC...was "Rotation" oder auch Equip (wer kann schon genau sagen was wieviel bringt) lassen sich so nicht vergleichen, und dennoch kommt es oft vor das Spieler X mit Equip Z runde 1000Dps weniger macht als Spieler Y der ebenfalls Equip Z trägt....wenn der Erfolg in der Gilde nicht stimmt gibt es dann nur Stunk weil jeder jeden beschuldigt...wer letzendlich "afk" war lässt sich nicht feststellen.

Evtl könnte man ja "nur" Logfiles auf ne Seite laden...das ganze ist dann ingame nicht sichtbar nur nachm Raid...kann gut analysiert werden und viele (grade nicht progress raidende) Leute nutzen es nicht weil es zuviel Aufwand ist....


----------



## Kizna (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm..kosmische Details...Star Wars inc?
> 
> Naja, ich würde ne Antwort "nur Analysetools" noch gut finden.



waaagh ich liebe diese Rechtschreibfehler ... Analysetools habe ich bewust rausgelassen. Finde sie gehören einfach zu den extremsten Dingen was an Addons geboten wird und sind somit unter Punkt eins zu finden.


----------



## Cooko (17. Juli 2009)

naja , ich finde addons eigentlcih gut, 
selbst benutze ich in wow wie bescheuert addons , 
questhelper , reocunt , dominos, mobmap, auctioneer , dbm ark inventory , rating buster

also auf questhelper könnte ich im übertragenen sinne verzichten , dominos auch , wenns interface gut is , recount auf ALLE fälle , wobei ne anzeige , auf der man sienen schaden einstufen kann und auch besser vergleichen kann auch gut finde ...dbm naja , ging au ohne , auctioneer , ark inventory sind wichtig , da ich die tasche richtig schrecklich finde in wow .....
rating buster ist nich zwingend nötig , halbiert aber die loot zeiten^^


----------



## bLuu (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin total gegen AddOns.

Zumal man sie in Aion garnicht braucht:
Man hat einen integrierten Questhelper und man kann sein Interface ein wenig umbauen. Das reicht doch!

Nur so ne Überlegung...es ist doch eigentlich garnicht möglich AddOns zu benutzen, oder? GameGaurd würde es doch verbieten?!


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Nur so ne Überlegung...es ist doch eigentlich garnicht möglich AddOns zu benutzen, oder? GameGaurd würde es doch verbieten?!



Der Blizzard Gameguard erlaubt es ja auch..zudem verbietet der Gameguard vielen das spielen selbst! Siehe anderer Thread...bald die Hälfte der Leute im Forum hier hat Probleme mit dem Mist.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls gegen Addons.
> Ich hab auch mal WoW gespielt und bin dort sehr gut ohne addons ausgekommen.
> Und sollte jemals ein "bäm addon" für aion rauskommen, ist sofort jeder der mir mit dem teil übern weg laufen sollte auf der ignore list.^^



AMEN sehen wir auch so.


----------



## Ellnassil (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin klar für Addon´s, denn sinnvolle Dinge wie Interfaceanpassungen (die Map hier hin, daß Chatfenster da hin die Buttons doch rund statt eckig) und gute Analysetools halte ich für unabdingbar. Ich weiß nicht was die Leute immer für Probleme mit Analysetools haben, ist es euch wirklich so zuwieder wenn man sehen kann wie schlecht ihr spielt?

Ich hoffe inständig, daß es sehr schnell zumindest einen guten Logparser ala Webstats für AION geben wird. Ohne denke ich wird es verdammt schwer die Leistungswerte seiner Raidspieler zu beurteilen.

BTW... Leute die hier bei Recount von einem DPS Meter reden... sorry Leute für euch wurde dieses Tool nicht entwickelt. Das ist ein Analysetool mit dem man in der Lage ist Fehleranalysen in einem Raid zu betreiben und an dieser Stelle ist das genau so gewollt wie es ist.


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juli 2009)

Hoffe es bleibt erstmal Addonfrei in Aion.

Man braucht solche Addons nicht um zu sehen ob jemand "schlecht" spielt (mag ich nicht hören sowas, wenn man mit absicht schlecht spielt dann vllt, aber nicht weil man weniger dmg/heal/tankt oder whatever als jemand anderes).

Ich war mit meinen paladin beim heilen genau so gut und in einigen Situationen besser als die heiler die solche addons wie decursive oder healbot benutzt haben. Warum soll ich solche Addons nutzen ? Dann brauch ich doch kein SPIEL spielen (scheinen noch immer einige zu vergessen das es nur ein Spiel ist)

Addons wie Recount mag ich persönlich nicht, in meiner WoW zeit leider immer wieder mitbekommen wie sich die DDs damit besser darstellen wollten oder ähnliches.

Omen gehört zu den Addons die ich vllt als nützlich betrachte, aber nicht unbedingt als notwendig sehe (man merkt auch so wenn man aggro hat)

Das einzige Addon das ich vllt gerne haben würde in Aion wäre ein Auctioneer verschnitt. Auch wenn ich dieses Addon nur nutze um zu sehen wieviel ein Item wert ist das ich gesammelt habe.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> ist es euch wirklich so zuwieder wenn man sehen kann wie schlecht ihr spielt?




Wow ich wusste nicht das es ein so hohes ross gibt.
Wenn du mit deinem ultra Bäm mod rumrennst um allen zu zeigen wie hypergeniale crits du machst krigst du ne latte oder?
Es ist halt so, das addons das spielgefühl von vielen stört. Du kannst das vieleicht nicht verstehen, da du nur auf deine 3 millionen Anzeigen schaust, 
wo überall drauf steht wie ach so gut du doch bist aber vielen geht es halt darum viel von der Welt zu sehen und in Aion einzutauchen. 
Ich persönlich kann nicht ins spiel eintauchen wenn ich überall nervende bunte Anzeigen habe.


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Man braucht solche Addons nicht um zu sehen ob jemand "schlecht" spielt (mag ich nicht hören sowas, wenn man mit absicht schlecht spielt dann vllt, aber nicht weil man weniger dmg/heal/tankt oder whatever als jemand anderes).
> 
> Ich war mit meinen paladin beim heilen genau so gut und in einigen Situationen besser als die heiler die solche addons wie decursive oder healbot benutzt haben. Warum soll ich solche Addons nutzen ? Dann brauch ich doch kein SPIEL spielen (scheinen noch immer einige zu vergessen das es nur ein Spiel ist)



Nur weil es ein Spiel ist darf ich also nicht das machen was mir am meisten Spaß macht? Das maximale aus meinem Charakter raushohlen?

Was andere Leute als Spaß definieren bleibt denen überlassen....das Dmg Geflame gibt es auch so, nur muss dann jedes Mal der ganze Raid drunter leiden...naja was solls, es geht ohne, aber aber Omen und Recount oder wenigstens Wow Webstats würden mir gefallen...der Rest ist egal, Bossmods und so sind langweilig.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juli 2009)

_ ist es euch wirklich so zuwieder wenn man sehen kann wie schlecht ihr spielt?_

Ha ha ha sowas lächerliches.. und so ein tool kann sowas sichtbar machen?
Weill man weniger DMG macht?etc
Alles klar...

Muss ich wohl und 100000 andere gamer was verpasst haben, in den 10 jahren wo man schon spielt^^
Sowas lächerliches habe ich noch nie gelesen.
Auch ich habe nur standard benutzt,wie denke ich : weit über 90% der gesammten spieler.
Das was die spiele bieten reicht zu 100%
Alles andere vor allem programme die einem "Helfen" sind nichts weiter wie cheats für mich.

Jeder soll die selben sachen haben und keine extras.
Das sehe ich in jedem spiel so.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

lol wundert mich, dass ich der einzigste bin atm der auf "Ist mir vollkommen egal, sollen die anderen doch machen was sie wollen." getippt hat xD


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> lol wundert mich, dass ich der einzigste bin atm der auf "Ist mir vollkommen egal, sollen die anderen doch machen was sie wollen." getippt hat xD



Ja weill manche addons vorteile bringen.
Das ist cheaten finde ich.
Jeder sollte mit dem spielen was die spiele bieten.(auch was die optik addons UI betreffen)


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur weil es ein Spiel ist darf ich also nicht das machen was mir am meisten Spaß macht? Das maximale aus meinem Charakter raushohlen?
> 
> Was andere Leute als Spaß definieren bleibt denen überlassen....das Dmg Geflame gibt es auch so, nur muss dann jedes Mal der ganze Raid drunter leiden...naja was solls, es geht ohne, aber aber Omen und Recount oder wenigstens Wow Webstats würden mir gefallen...der Rest ist egal, Bossmods und so sind langweilig.




Wenn es dir Spass bringt solche Addons zu nutzen ist es deine persönliche Sache.

jedoch darf es nicht sein das gewisse Addons Pflicht werden damit man überhaupt Raiden oder ähnliches machen kann.

Addons dürfen keine spielentscheidende Vorteile bringen, denn dann heißt es nicht " wer nicht will braucht es ja nicht nutzen". Man muss es ja dann nutzen damit es noch fair abgehen kann in den Spiel.

Sachen wie Omen sag ich sind nützlich, jedoch ist recount eines der Addons das leider komplett falsch benutzt wird von vielen Spielern. Das dieses Addon gute Seiten an sich hat will ich nicht bestreiten, jedoch ist die Nutzung eben des Öfterens falsch und wird oft wirklich nur als "penis-meter" genutzt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juli 2009)

Garkeine Addons.
Kein min dmg bei Raids, kein encounter vorsager, kein hp in zahlenanzeiger  GANIX

macht doch das Spiel kaputt


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Sachen wie Omen sag ich sind nützlich, jedoch ist recount eines der Addons das leider komplett falsch benutzt wird von vielen Spielern. Das dieses Addon gute Seiten an sich hat will ich nicht bestreiten, jedoch ist die Nutzung eben des Öfterens falsch und wird oft wirklich nur als "penis-meter" genutzt.



Ist Recount Pflicht? Nein...nur für jene die es eben interessiert...wenn ich gemütlich mit 500Dps rumgammle wenn der Rest 1000 macht ist es mir nicht einfach soo egal, das hat mit Spiel oder sonstwas nix zu tun...genau wie es mir zumindest in einem Progresrraid nicht egal ist wenn ich eben 1500 mache und der Rest nur 1000...wem das egal ist kann es ja egal sein, grade da würde ja zb ein Weblog helfen..das nutzt nicht jeder...

Ich habe zb absolut Null Bock auf "Ranger machen keinen Dmg geh ausm Raid" weil jeder denkt die Caster machen am meisten weil die Zahlen so dick sind..und so kommt es, ob mit DmgMeter oder ohne. Ob jetzt jemand zb 100 mehr oder weniger macht ist mir egal, aber wenn ich daran denke was für teilweiße echt üble Raidbremsen (sry für den Ausdruck) ist schon in Raids hatte....und dann kann man nichtmal rausfinden was nu nicht stimmt und alle müssen herhalten?

Aber lassen wir das...hier treffen sowieso 2 komplett unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander.

Alle anderen Addons, vor allem irgendwelche Hilfen und Erleichterungen finde ich absolut nicht gut...da freut es mich das es die nicht gibt.


----------



## Ellnassil (17. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wow ich wusste nicht das es ein so hohes ross gibt.
> Wenn du mit deinem ultra Bäm mod rumrennst um allen zu zeigen wie hypergeniale crits du machst krigst du ne latte oder?
> Es ist halt so, das addons das spielgefühl von vielen stört. Du kannst das vieleicht nicht verstehen, da du nur auf deine 3 millionen Anzeigen schaust,
> wo überall drauf steht wie ach so gut du doch bist aber vielen geht es halt darum viel von der Welt zu sehen und in Aion einzutauchen.
> Ich persönlich kann nicht ins spiel eintauchen wenn ich überall nervende bunte Anzeigen habe.



Ich finde es immer wieder absolut amüsant wie borniert und engstirnig diese Community doch immer wieder sein kann. Es stößt mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ab, wenn jemand der scheinbar absolut keine Ahnung hat mich mit total planlosen Kleinkindern die nichtmal die einfachsten Spielmechaniken in WoW begriffen haben auf eine Stufe stellt.

Ich gehöre nunmal zu dem Teil der Spielerschaft die einen etwas höheren Anspruch an sich selbst und seine Mitspieler stellt. Das umfasst nicht zwingend 10 Millionen Addons, mein Raid Interface in WoW bestand z.B. grade mal aus Bartender (die Standard Buttons sind halt einfach schlecht zu managen) Omen (es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen keine Aggro ziehen und am Aggrolimit surfen was nur geht wenn man weiß wo man steht) Recount (Raidanalyse hat nicht im entferntesten was mit BÄM Mods oder ololol Critts zu tun) und Grid (wüßte nicht was gegen schönere funktionelle Raidframes einzuwenden wäre). Das wars mehr addons hab ich nie in meinem Raidleben besessen ebenso Bossmods hatte ich nur ganz selten mal an wenn ich für meinen persönlichen Part mal nen Timer als nützlich erachtet hatte.

Somit hatte ich vielleicht 30% meines Bildschirms mit Anzeigen bedeckt wenns hochkommt. Recht viel weniger hat man im Standard AION Interface auch nicht.

Was ich mich noch frage, was du gar so aggro bist. Niemand zwingt dich Addon´s zu verwenden um in die Welt von AION einzutauchen.

Zum Thema Analysetools: Für Randomgruppen die sich mit den ganzen Vollspasten einer Comminuty rumschlagen müssen wird es keinen Unterschied machen ob es solche Tools gibt oder nicht weil die finden immer was an dem Sie messen können ob wer nun IMBA Super ololol ist oder nicht. Für ambitionierte Raidspieler macht es dagegen sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob Sie eine vernünftige Analysemöglichkeit haben, weil Sie diese gerne nutzen um sich zu verbessern.

Aber Hauptsache mal dick die Fresse aufreißen und jemand mit völlig sinnfreien Bemerkungen gedisst haben.

Grüße

Ellnassil

Edith:

@Roman

Jap genau das kann man mit einem derartig ausgereiftem Tool wie Recount herausfinden. Leute die mit diesem Tool umgehen können sind in der Lage dir detailliert aufzulisten warum deine Spielerische Leistung schlechter ist als die eines anderen Spielers. Mit Webstats war dies noch detaillierter möglich. Es ist nunmal fakt, daß es gute und weniger gute Spieler gibt und Leute die einen gewissen Anspruch haben möchte nunmal gerne wissen ob Ihre Mitspieler sich genauso reinhängen wie Sie selbst. Und grade als Raid und Legionsleiter ist es eine Wahnsinnige Hilfe das Leistungsniveau seiner Member zu kennen damit man Ihnen im Raid aufgaben zuteilen kann denen Sie auch entsprechen können.

Gegen Addons wie Bäm oder Bossmods bin ich allerdings ehrlich gesagt auch. Bäm weil es einfach nu unnötig und nerfig ist Bossmods weil Sie es fördern in Bosskämpfen das Hirn auszuschalten.


----------



## arcatea (17. Juli 2009)

Habe mal für keine Addons in Spiel gestimmt bin gegen Doping .


----------



## Randor2 (17. Juli 2009)

Es is doch im Endeffekt so dass WoW das einzige MMO is bei dem es in diesen Massen Addons gibt...und alle anderen Spiele haben keine bzw nur wenige.
Und dort kann man auch "am Limit des Chars" spielen oder "schlechte Spieler" identifizieren.
Von daher kann ich den Wahn nach Addons in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ellnassil (17. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Es is doch im Endeffekt so dass WoW das einzige MMO is bei dem es in diesen Massen Addons gibt...und alle anderen Spiele haben keine bzw nur wenige.
> Und dort kann man auch "am Limit des Chars" spielen oder "schlechte Spieler" identifizieren.
> Von daher kann ich den Wahn nach Addons in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.



Da ich außer WoW nur mal AOC für 10 level angetestet habe, wie analysiert man denn in anderen MMO´s die spielerische Leistung eines Spielers? Mir persönlich fällt da ja nur die Möglichkeit ein in irgendeiner Form das Combatlog auszulesen und zu analysieren. Ob dies nun Ingame erfolgt oder extern ist dabei ja egal. Wie finde ich denn heraus ob ein Spieler nun voll dabei war oder den halben Kampf Autohit AFK am Boss rumstand?

Wie finde ich heraus wie dieser Spieler mit der Rotationsmechanik seiner Skills umgeht? Wie finde ich heraus ob der Spieler in bestimmten Situationen richtig reagiert hat (Healpot in knappen Situationen verwendet etc...)? And so on....... sicher für die breite Masse ist das vielleicht nicht interessant, aber die Leute die wirklich im Limit spielen wollen die Interessiert das und das sind mit Sicherheit mehr als die öminösen 2-5% die da oft herangezogen werden.


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Habe mal für keine Addons in Spiel gestimmt bin gegen Doping .



Und im Tennis würdest du den Schläger verweigern...der Fairness halber? 

Ja, zugegeben ein ziemlich drastisches Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Für ambitionierte Raidspieler macht es dagegen  sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob Sie eine vernünftige Analysemöglichkeit  haben, weil Sie diese gerne nutzen um sich zu verbessern.



Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer, kann ich nur unterstreichen.

Gute Idee mit der Umfrage @ Kizna hättest sie aber noch ein wenig differenzierter gestalten können.
Ich würde ma für irgendwo zwischen a und b plädiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (17. Juli 2009)

Die Frage ist ja eigentlich nur ob es jemals Addons für Aion gibt, ist die Schnittstelle überhaupt verfügbar dafür ? bei WoW und WAR war es ja, bei HDRO wiederum ja nicht.


----------



## Flaschenpost (17. Juli 2009)

> Die Frage ist ja eigentlich nur ob es jemals Addons für Aion gibt, ist die Schnittstelle überhaupt verfügbar dafür ? bei WoW und WAR war es ja, bei HDRO wiederum ja nicht.



Soweit ich weis, wären Addons durchaus machbar nur NC-Soft will wohl keine zulassen


----------



## Peter Pansen (17. Juli 2009)

Für "professionelle" Legionen werden Addons sicher wichtig sein, aber ich sehs dann schon kommen:

"LFM DDs ab 2,5 k dps" oder Ähnliches, oh man, ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Randor2 (17. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Da ich außer WoW nur mal AOC für 10 level angetestet habe, wie analysiert man denn in anderen MMO´s die spielerische Leistung eines Spielers? Mir persönlich fällt da ja nur die Möglichkeit ein in irgendeiner Form das Combatlog auszulesen und zu analysieren. Ob dies nun Ingame erfolgt oder extern ist dabei ja egal. Wie finde ich denn heraus ob ein Spieler nun voll dabei war oder den halben Kampf Autohit AFK am Boss rumstand?
> 
> Wie finde ich heraus wie dieser Spieler mit der Rotationsmechanik seiner Skills umgeht? Wie finde ich heraus ob der Spieler in bestimmten Situationen richtig reagiert hat (Healpot in knappen Situationen verwendet etc...)? And so on....... sicher für die breite Masse ist das vielleicht nicht interessant, aber die Leute die wirklich im Limit spielen wollen die Interessiert das und das sind mit Sicherheit mehr als die öminösen 2-5% die da oft herangezogen werden.



Frag die HdRO Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich dieses Spiel nie gezockt habe sondern nur mitbekommen hab das es dort z.b. nicht so is.
Die Anderen MMORPGs die ich gespielt hab waren deutlich mehr auf RPG ausgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW is ein MMO und nonst nix.

Aber die bei HdRO werdens schon irgendwie machen ohne Addons...am wahscheinlichsten über Ehrfahrung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> "LFM DDs ab 2,5 k dps" oder Ähnliches, oh man, ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. *kopfschüttel*



das ist erst seit wotlk so...und auch nur für randomgruppen...zuvor hat es sowas noch nie gegeben...weil es ehhh quasi unmöglich war mit randomgruppen etwas zu erreichen...wenn AION auf gilden und nicht auf randomgruppen ausgelegt wird..dann brauchst du dich vor soetwas nicht zu fürchten


----------



## Ellnassil (17. Juli 2009)

Derdekea schrieb:


> Für "professionelle" Legionen werden Addons sicher wichtig sein, aber ich sehs dann schon kommen:
> 
> "LFM DDs ab 2,5 k dps" oder Ähnliches, oh man, ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. *kopfschüttel*



tjo und so wirds so aussehen: 

"LFM DD´s only Shining Gold Items +10" oder "LFM Templer only Gold Items mind. XXXK HP" oder "LFM Abyss PvP Gruppe nur mit vollem Abyssequip" etc...... Egal wie man es dreht und wendet man wird dieses Verhalten aus den Spielern nicht rausbekommen egal ob man nun Addon´s zulässt oder nicht.

Obwohl es für "professionelle" Legionen ehrlich gesagt schon ausreichen würde wenn man das Logfile für eine nachgeschaltete Analyse des Raids verwenden könnte über einen externen Parser. Weil außer einer vernünftigen Analyse ist der Rest eigentlich Optional.

-------

Naja irgendwie machen reicht vielen halt nicht aus, man möchte ja schließlich in der Lage sein die faulen Eier in der Gruppe die nur Nutzniesen wollen erkennen können sowie sich selbst verbessern zu können.



> das ist erst seit wotlk so...und auch nur für randomgruppen...zuvor hat es sowas noch nie gegeben...weil es ehhh quasi unmöglich war mit randomgruppen etwas zu erreichen...wenn AION auf gilden und nicht auf randomgruppen ausgelegt wird..dann brauchst du dich vor soetwas nicht zu fürchten



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, zu BC Zeiten gabs dann halt die Variante "LFM Tank für XY nicht unter XXXXK HP" oder LFM Heiler für XY nicht unter XXXX Zaubermacht. Lediglich dadurch, daß sich das Bewußtsein für Leistungsauswertung bei DD´s in WOTLK in der breiten Masse entwickelt hat wurden diese nun auch endlich mal unter Zugzwang gestellt sich an der Gruppenleistung entsprechend zu beteiligen.


----------



## Gromthar (17. Juli 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja eigentlich nur ob es jemals Addons für Aion gibt, ist die Schnittstelle überhaupt verfügbar dafür ? bei WoW und WAR war es ja, bei HDRO wiederum ja nicht.


Ich bin HdRO-Spieler und kann es Dir genau erklären.

1. Bei HdRO gibt es keine Bosskämpfe, die über 30 min aufwärts eine perfekte Koordination von 25+ (erinnere mich noch an WoW 40er Raids in Naxx) Spieler erfordern. Die Perfektion liegt demnach nicht darin alles über einen recht langen Zeitraum auf die Sekunde zu timen.
Es gibt natürlich auch Kämpfe bei denen dies über Sieg und Niederlage entscheidet, doch sind dann diverse Verluste durchaus zu verschmerzen. Es ist also relativ gleichgültig ob man in der 24 Mann Instanz 18 oder eben jene 24 Spieler hat.

2. Entscheidet bei HdRO primär die Erfahrung und das persönliche Verhältnis zu seinen Mitspielern wie viel Spaß (!) es macht mit ihnen zu spielen. Umso mehr Spaß ich mit meinen Kollegen habe, umso eher schaffe ich die Instanz.

3. Das klingt nun sehr pauschal, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind HdRO-Spieler ein völlig anderes Klientel. Die meisten sind sehr viel entspannter beim Spiel und dadurch auch nicht in einem Erwartungsdruck verglichen mit WoW. Man spielt des Spielens wegen - und das soll Freude bereiten. Durch diese relativ entspannte Spielweise geht man Kämpfe auch anders an. Man überlegt sich natürlich auch hier Taktiken, experimentiert herum, und analysiert. Letzteres ist aber zumeist recht klar. Es gibt keine Kämpfe mit Enrage-Timer, sondern anderen Hindernissen. Beispiel Wächterraid: hat man dort nicht genügend Schaden heilt sich der Boss wieder hoch. Demnach ist die Ursache klar. Falsche Taktik oder zu wenig DPS. Da man bei dem Raid die DPS aufteilen muss ist auch dort schnell klar wer pennt. Liegt es am Equip, geht man mit den Leuten mal eben 3-4 Inis machen und holt es heran. Man kann an einem Abend einen Spieler raidfertig ausrüsten.

Das ganze lässt sich zwar vergleichen, ist aber recht schwer. Das ganze Spielgefühl ist anders. Man braucht nunmal keine Addons, weil es 1. auch ohne geht und 2. das Spiel insgesamt wesentlich intuitiver ist als WoW. WoW ist im Contentraid anstrengend - ich kenne das nur zu gut. Bei HdRO gibt es solche Raids gar nicht. Es gibt Leute die gerne schnell neue Dinge probieren, aber am Ende interessiert sich dafür kaum bis gar keiner. Es ist egal ob man nun einen Boss eine Woche oder 6 Monate nach erscheinen umhaut. Spielerisch macht das keinen Unterschied. Und wie gesagt: man analysiert bei HdRO an Gefühl, nicht nach Zahlen. Zudem spielt man mit "Freunden", nicht mit Mr. X - also Leuten den man sowieso vertraut.


----------



## Ellnassil (17. Juli 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ich bin HdRO-Spieler und kann es Dir genau erklären.
> 
> 1. Bei HdRO gibt es keine Bosskämpfe, die über 30 min aufwärts eine perfekte Koordination von 25+ (erinnere mich noch an WoW 40er Raids in Naxx) Spieler erfordern. Die Perfektion liegt demnach nicht darin alles über einen recht langen Zeitraum auf die Sekunde zu timen.
> Es gibt natürlich auch Kämpfe bei denen dies über Sieg und Niederlage entscheidet, doch sind dann diverse Verluste durchaus zu verschmerzen. Es ist also relativ gleichgültig ob man in der 24 Mann Instanz 18 oder eben jene 24 Spieler hat.
> ...



Danke für diese Ausführliche Erklärung, du sprichst da einen sehr wichtigen Punkt an der in dieser Diskussion sicherlich zu wenig Beachtung gefunden hat. Das Klientel und der zur Verfügung stehende Content. 

Obwohl eine vernünftige Raidanalyse IMHO nicht wirklich was mit Misstrauen zu tun hat, es ist für eine Gruppe die ein wenig verbissener an die Sache rangehen möchte wie der Rest eher die Möglichkeit herauszufinden woran es denn nun gelegen hat. Oder sei es nur um Spieler A Tipps geben zu können wie er seine Spielweise verbessern kann. Wenn ich mir alleine das Pattern System beim Assassinen ansehe wird es da bestimmt Meilenweite unterschiede zwischen schlechten, guten und sehr guten Spielern geben.


----------



## FraSokBUF (17. Juli 2009)

Hi,
die "No Addon"-Policy von NCsoft finde ich nicht so übel. Denn bei allen sinnvollen Gründen die dafür sprechen, gerade rund um Patches machen die Addons doch jedes Mal wieder Ärger. Das ist nicht nur beim Branchenführer (hehe) so, sondern war zB auch bei EQ2 ziemlich ätzend.

Halt meine Meinung. Aber sollten eines Tages Addons doch erlaubt werden, stellt das auch keinen Beinbruch dar. Man muss das ja nicht unbedingt benutzen (hüstel).

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Kleito (17. Juli 2009)

Also mir ist es eigentlich egal ob es Addons geben wird oder nicht, wobei ich auch eher gegen sie bin. Hab in WoW zwar auch sehr viele benutzt, aber sehr selten gebraucht. Naja, mal gucken. Es kommt wirklich drauf an, was es für Addons geben wird, falls überhaupt. Wenn sie wirklich nützlich sind, dann überlege ich es mir vll., aber da ich Aion bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt hab, kann ich auch nicht sagen, was ich zusätzlich bräuchte.


----------



## Ellnassil (17. Juli 2009)

Najo vielleicht integriert NC soft ja von ganz alleine sinnvolle Funktionen in die UI somit wäre der Wildwuchs an Addons nicht so groß wie bei WoW und auch die Patchproblematik wäre dann nicht vorhanden. Fraglich bleibt nur in wie weit Sie auf Anfragen aus der Community diesbezüglich reagieren.

Ein ganz großer Wunsch meinerseits wäre z.B. eine integration des EPGP Systems.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (18. Juli 2009)

Und das in einem Forum, wo sich überwiegend WoW Spieler aufhalten. Ich hätte hier irgendwie doch mehr Zustimmung für Adds ons erwarten, bin aber froh, dass man selbst hier in der Mehrheit dagegen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ellnassil schrieb:


> tjo und so wirds so aussehen:
> 
> "LFM DD´s only Shining Gold Items +10" oder "LFM Templer only Gold Items mind. XXXK HP" oder "LFM Abyss PvP Gruppe nur mit vollem Abyssequip" etc...... Egal wie man es dreht und wendet man wird dieses Verhalten aus den Spielern nicht rausbekommen egal ob man nun Addon´s zulässt oder nicht.



Das führt aber im Gegensatz zu Damage Meter Kakke nicht dazu, dass Leute ihre Gruppenskills vernachlässigen um mehr Schaden zu machen oder das DDs dem Tank nicht mal Zeit geben etwas anzutanken, eben weil durchgehend der Druck da ist so viel Schaden wie möglich machen zu müssen, selbst wenn es dann einen Wipe gibt.

Natürlich braucht man für bestimmte Encounter bestimmtes Equip, das wird sich nie ändern, doch wenn die Leute dann das Equip haben, wird ganz normal gespielt, der Tank hat Zeit die Mobs anzutanken, die Chars die Schaden machen aber sekundär auch Skills haben die für die Gruppe hilfreich sind, können beides sinnvoll einsetzen usw.


----------



## Stancer (18. Juli 2009)

UI Designs sollten möglich sein aber das solls dann auch gewesen sein.

Was bei WoW mit Addons abgeht ist einfach nur lächerlich. Vor alles als ich es zur Anfangszeit gespielt habe. Nach nem Patch funktionierten die ganzen Addons nicht mehr und Raids, die vorher Molten Core locker durchgemacht haben, sind da auf einmal dann beim 1. Boss verreckt....

Selbst Analyse Tools sind kontraproduktiv. Wie oft hab ich es in WoW erlebt, das Spieler ausm Raid geflogen sind, weil sie im Damagemeter zu weit "unten" standen....
Andere haben Spieler auf Ignore gesetzt , wenn diese nicht einen mindest Dmg hatten und andere haben es zum rumposen genutzt.... naja ... auf sowas kann ich gerne verzichten.
Damagemeter ist einzig nur ne Art E-Penis und ein Selektierungstool.

Genauso schwachsinnig sind diese Addons wie Aggromanager.... hallo ? Wenn ich zu blöd bin zu verhindern, das ich Aggro kriege und so ein Addon brauche mache ich irgendwas falsch und hab keinen Plan von meiner Klasse !

Addons ? Nein Danke !


----------



## Ellnassil (18. Juli 2009)

Ja klar sind Analysetools zur Selektion da, daß liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wüßte auch nicht was schlecht daran wäre faule oder extrem schlechte zumeist lernresistente Spieler auszusortieren. Ich lass mich ja gerne von der AION Community überraschen aber ich glaube dort wird mit gut gemeinten Ratschlägen ähnlich umgegangen wie sonst..... man wertet es als Angriff auf die eigene Person anstatt es sich zu Herzen zu nehmen.


----------



## VIRUS114 (18. Juli 2009)

Von welcher Art von Addons schreibt ihr eigentlich PVP oder PVE ?
PVP würde ich sagen Nein keine Addons 
PVE nur  eine Anzeige für Aggro bzw NEIN KEINE ANZEIGE hab keine lust das AION am ende so wie WOW endet der PVE teil in WOW wa einfach nur Ermüdent Ulduar so wie Naxx 
und eigentlich hab ich nur auf meine Addons geachtet auf die DPS auf die Aggro bis ich am ende nur da saß und mich gefragt habe ob das ein Witz sein soll.
Da steht Boss X der kann Fähigkeit Y und Z natürlich kennt mann die bosse auswendig also ist es keine herausforderung einfach nur Omen Recount im auge behalten und die rota fahren immer die selben knöpfe drücken , bis ich mir selbst gesagt habe: Meine Fresse das soll Raiden sein ? Addons die einem alles ansagen ? Nein das kann es nicht sein hab ich mir gedacht ich habe meinen Char nicht von lvl 1 bis 80 gelvlt jeden tag wie ein blöder Heros gemacht um am ende da zu stehen wie ein scheiß Chinesicher Bot der einfach eine Tastenreihenfolge drückt.
Das beste kommt ja noch die meisten mit denen ich raiden gewesen bin haben mir immer gesagt besorg dir das Addon BigWigs Bossmods das sagt dir an wenn ein Boss eine fähigkeit macht und du reagieren musst.
Naja hab ich mir gedacht bin ich blöde hab ich keine augen im Kopf ?
Sehe ich nicht wenn der Boss eine Fähigkeit macht ?
Nein habe ich mir gesagt und auch dem Raideleiter so weit las ich es nicht kommen ich höre auf mit wow  das ist kein spielen mehr das ist auf Anzeigen gucken und Befehle ausführen spaß gibt es da nicht eher die  enttäuschung am ende das ich es nicht geschafft habe den Boss zu besiegen sondern eigentlich meine Addons.
Für mich ist WOW in sachen PVE mit all den Addons ein Witz und wer sagt das es dort herausforderungen gibt den kann ich nur : Auslachen 
Wacht auf die Addons haben alles zu nichte gemacht ohne Addons kann doch in WOW keiner spielen.
Deshalb sage ich NEIN zu ADDONS aber JA zu welchen die nur das Interface ändern.
WOW spieler gibt euch einfach einen Ruck und mit etwas Mut und Übung werdet ihr auch selbst spielen können und es in Aion beweisen.


(Auf Rechtschreibfehler,Satzzeichen etc wurde nicht geachtet 4 Uhr morgens sorry ab ins Bett ^^ )


----------



## Geige (18. Juli 2009)

Addons sind ok aber bitte nicht so exzessiv wie in WoW!


----------



## Stancer (18. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ja klar sind Analysetools zur Selektion da, daß liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wüßte auch nicht was schlecht daran wäre faule oder extrem schlechte zumeist lernresistente Spieler auszusortieren. Ich lass mich ja gerne von der AION Community überraschen aber ich glaube dort wird mit gut gemeinten Ratschlägen ähnlich umgegangen wie sonst..... man wertet es als Angriff auf die eigene Person anstatt es sich zu Herzen zu nehmen.



Naja, ich hab auch mal WoW gespielt und Kumpel hatte nen Pala. Seine Aufgabe bei Raids war das entfluchen von Spielern. Nach einem Raid kommt auf einmal der Leader zu ihm und sagt er fliegt bald raus, wenn er nicht richtig heilt, denn er steht im Healometer ganz unten.....

No Comment, der Kerl wollte die Erklärung auch nicht hören. Naja Kumpel hat dann beim nächsten Boss einfach mal demonstrativ nicht entflucht.... Raid tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tools wie Damagemeter usw. liefern verfälschte Bilder. Man weiss ja nicht wie genau ein Spieler spielt.
Wenn jemand schlecht spielt merkt man das doch, nämlich das man stirbt. Ich kann diesen WoW-Perfektionismus nicht ab. Da gibts schon Instanzguides bevor die Instanzen überhaupt Live gehen und alle halten sich natürlich dran und alles wird akribisch nach Zeitplan gemacht.... ES IST EIN SPIEL UND KEIN WETTBEWERB !!!

Analyse Tool verraten einem nichts über die Spielweise eines Spielers, sowas kann man nur durch eine Möglichkeit erfahren : Beobachten !


----------



## Gromthar (18. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ja klar sind Analysetools zur Selektion da, daß liegt in der Natur der Sache. Wüßte auch nicht was schlecht daran wäre faule oder extrem schlechte zumeist lernresistente Spieler auszusortieren. Ich lass mich ja gerne von der AION Community überraschen aber ich glaube dort wird mit gut gemeinten Ratschlägen ähnlich umgegangen wie sonst..... man wertet es als Angriff auf die eigene Person anstatt es sich zu Herzen zu nehmen.


Die Frage ist natürlich ob Aion solche, von Dir beschriebenen, Contentraider von WoW übernehmen möchte. HdRO hat dies z.B. nicht getan und ist dennoch ein ausgezeichnetes und erfolgreiches PvE-Fantasy-MMORPG geworden. Es ist also wieder die gute alte Klientelfrage - und danach richtet sich wie der Content aussehen wird. Da Aion scheinbar primär ein auf PvP ausgerichtetes Spiel werden soll, braucht man diese Addons eigentlich auch nicht. Nicht ist schlimmer als im PvP zu verlieren weil der Gegner Zusatzprogramme nutzt um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Das hat mit dem PvP-Challenge ansich nichts mehr zu tun. Statt sich zu bekämpfen könnte man auch gleich wieder ein Addon schreiben welches die Chance ausrechnet und sich dann nach einem Tässchen Tee von einander verabschieden ohne je die Waffe gezogen zu haben.

Und mal ehrlich. Wir haben damals zu MC und BWL Zeiten auch ohne DamageMeters und Omen gearbeitet, ohne Bossmods und die Kisten dennoch geschafft (Razorgore Drachen und Orks kiten, Vael mit den 5 Tankübergaben). Ich verstehe eben nicht wieso man sich selbst davon abhängig macht. Der Spaß bestand für mich immer darin gemeinsam mit netten Leuten eine Geschichte zu erleben (wie beim P&P). Macht man es sich einfach bleibt doch das eigentliche Erlebnis auf der Strecke und weicht dem Abfarmen für Items, die man schließlich nur wieder für eben dieses Abfarmen braucht (oder zur Hormonsteigerung).

Davon mal abgesehen ist der Mensch dahinter mehr wert als nur ein paar fiktive Werte und zahlen. Ich habe lieber einen Kundigen dabei, der die Gruppe mit Kraft und die Gegner mit Stuns/Roots eindeckt, statt einen der versucht Schaden zu machen.


----------



## Ellnassil (18. Juli 2009)

Wieso beschränken hier eigentlich alle meine Aussagen darauf ich würde nur auf DMG schauen. Die ganzheitliche Sicht der Dinge ist wichtig. Nehmen wir mal folgendes Beispiel:

Spieler A ist dein DD er fährt in einem Single DPS Fight 2000 DPS und achtet dabei auf die Encounterspezifischen Dinge die wichtig sind um den Kampf für die Gruppe einfacher zu machen. Sprich er verwendet alle seine Skills passend und achtet darauf incoming DMG zu vermeiden.

Spieler B fährt im gleichen Kampf 3000 DPS stellt allerdings für die Gruppe keinen weiteren nutzen dar weil er massiv Heilermana schluckt weil er nicht vorausschauend spielt.

Spieler C fährt 4000 DPS, vermeidet so gut es geht jeglichen incoming DMG durch gutes Movement, unterstützt die Heiler indem er proaktiv ausbrechende Mobs stunnt und unterstützt die Gruppe mit seinen weiteren Klassenfähigkeiten.

Welchen Spielertypus ich im Raid habe kann ich durch gute Analysetools wie Webstats oder andere Logparser sehr wohl herausfinden. Typ A und C will man dabeihaben weil Typ A sich entiwckelnt kann und Typ C eine Bereicherung darstellt. Typ B will keiner dabeihaben :-)


----------



## Stancer (18. Juli 2009)

Ja aber dafür brauch ich kein Damagemeter um sowas zu bemerken. Es fällt schon auf, wenn ein DD z.b. permanent Aggro klaut oder durchgehend Heilung braucht. 

Genauso kannste das mit den Heilern machen. Nen guter Heiler Ent-Dotet und castet gezielt Single Heal, nen schlechter spamt einfach seinen Gruppenheal.


----------



## Ellnassil (18. Juli 2009)

In 5er bzw. 6er Gruppen mag das sicherlich kein Problem sein sowas zu sehen. Doch in Raids mit 25 und mehr Leuten hat man als Raidleiter verdammt viele andere Dinge zu tun und woher will man denn auch wissen welcher Spieler nun seine Aufgabe gut erfüllt und welcher nicht und auf wen man gezielt achten muß.

Sicherlich ich gebe zu Analysetools sind für die breite masse eher nicht das gelbe vom Ei weil es einfach zu viele Vollpfosten gibt, aber die gibt es auch ohne Addons die richtig benutzt eine wirkliche hilfe darstellen können.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab auch mal WoW gespielt und Kumpel hatte nen Pala. Seine Aufgabe bei Raids war das entfluchen von Spielern. Nach einem Raid kommt auf einmal der Leader zu ihm und sagt er fliegt bald raus, wenn er nicht richtig heilt, denn er steht im Healometer ganz unten.....
> 
> No Comment, der Kerl wollte die Erklärung auch nicht hören. Naja Kumpel hat dann beim nächsten Boss einfach mal demonstrativ nicht entflucht.... Raid tot
> 
> ...



Sehen wir auch so.
Man kann alles schaffen auch mit jede menge fun.
Und ohne Analyse bla blub.
Man kann alles im game schaffen zu 100% ohne zusätzliche sachen.
Und wenn jemand gar nicht spielen kann,dann bringt man es ihm bei.
Machen wir auch so.. und schwubs dann schafft ers auch.
Jeder passt ein bischen auf den anderen auf, und schaut so was geht und was nicht.
Da braucht man echt keine programme, in 7 jahren haben wir son mist nie benutzt.
Und haben trotzdem alles flachgelegt. (im spiel*)

"Analyse" is das nicht nen Film von Orgie69 ?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Und dann immer die armen spieler unter druck setzen... das find ich scheisse.
Spielen = Fun.*_
Sind ja nicht im E-Sports.....


----------



## Ellnassil (18. Juli 2009)

Tja und wie so oft kommt es auf die Definition von Fun an..... möchte man 2 Monate an einem Boss rumhängen bis es der letzte kapiert hat nachdem man es ihm 100 mal erklärt hat. Sicher alles geht irgendwann down steter Tropfen hölt den Stein...... nur manche wollen nicht Tropfen sondern fließen wenn du verstehst. 

Was ich schade an euch Casuals finde, daß ihr eure Einstellung zum Spiel als allgemeingültiges Dogma für den Rest der Welt anseht. Eine Kooexistenz kommt euch dabei gar nicht in den Sinn.....


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Tja und wie so oft kommt es auf die Definition von Fun an..... möchte man 2 Monate an einem Boss rumhängen bis es der letzte kapiert hat nachdem man es ihm 100 mal erklärt hat. Sicher alles geht irgendwann down steter Tropfen hölt den Stein...... nur manche wollen nicht Tropfen sondern fließen wenn du verstehst.
> 
> Was ich schade an euch Casuals finde, daß ihr eure Einstellung zum Spiel als allgemeingültiges Dogma für den Rest der Welt anseht. Eine Kooexistenz kommt euch dabei gar nicht in den Sinn.....



Du drückst die sachen immer so schön aus.
Schön wenn man sowas kann^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber egal.. alles geht down.. es dauert manchmal denn halt länger..
Dafür hat man mehr vom spiel^^


----------



## Geige (18. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Was ich schade an euch Casuals finde, daß ihr eure Einstellung zum Spiel als allgemeingültiges Dogma für den Rest der Welt anseht. Eine Kooexistenz kommt euch dabei gar nicht in den Sinn.....



Genial, so kann man´s auch schreiben, wobei es doch auch etwas einfacher ging oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nicht das es mich stören würde!)

Naja ob wirklich alles ohne genaue Analyse down geht wage ich mal zu bezweifeln,
aber es ist wirklich so, dass man es auch übertreiben kann mit der Analyse aber wie hat
ellnassil es so schön beschrieben: "Eine Kooexistenz kommt euch dabei gar nicht in den Sinn....."
Doch manchen schon!


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juli 2009)

Solange man zu nichts gezwungen wird, ist alles ok.
Auch auf niemanden druck ausüben.
Wo würde sonnst der Spass bleiben.
Ich meine man bekommt ja kein geld dafür...

Aber es gibt ja viele verschiedene gilden.
Die einen stehen auf sowas die anderen nicht.

So braucht man sich eigendlich nicht aufregen etc.
Wir sind chiller und bekommen auch auf die art alles down.
Andere wollen am bessten alles in den ersten wochen fertig haben.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> No Comment, der Kerl wollte die Erklärung auch nicht hören. Naja Kumpel hat dann beim nächsten Boss einfach mal demonstrativ nicht entflucht.... Raid tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehm..
Ersteinmal ist das Wort decursen dank WoW echt nichtmehr zu gebrauchen, es ist nicht deine Schuld aber es nervt (mich jedenfalls) - denn das Wort selber spricht dafür das Flüche entfernt werden, bei WoW bedeutet dieser Ausdruck allerdings das sämtliche Debuffs aller Art entfernt werden. Das führt wiederrum zu der Falschaussage das dein Freund der Paladin Flüche entfernt, diese gottgleiche Eigenschaft ist diesem aber garnicht gegeben. Das können nur Dudus und Magier (ist aber auch völlig unwichtig).
Um zu deinem Post zu kommen, denn die Erklärung für diesen Vorfall bzw. für dieses Phänomen ist einfach: der Raidleader deines Kumpels ist ein verdammter Kacknoob (Fachsprache, ich kann nichts für eventuell anstößige Begrifflichkeiten). Die korrekte Nutzung eines solchen Analysetools ist diesem Menschen scheinbar nicht klar. Ein paar Klicks entfernt listet dir nämlich ein solches Tool auf wer wieviele Debuffs wie oft von welchem Spieler entfernt hat - sollte er dieses nicht mitbeachten, dann ist er wie ich bereits erwähnt habe einfach ein Trottel - daher empfehle ich deinem Freund auch sich einen anderen Raid zu suchen. 



Stancer schrieb:


> Tools wie Damagemeter usw. liefern verfälschte Bilder. Man weiss ja nicht wie genau ein Spieler spielt.
> Wenn jemand schlecht spielt merkt man das doch, nämlich das man stirbt. Ich kann diesen WoW-Perfektionismus nicht ab. Da gibts schon Instanzguides bevor die Instanzen überhaupt Live gehen und alle halten sich natürlich dran und alles wird akribisch nach Zeitplan gemacht.... ES IST EIN SPIEL UND KEIN WETTBEWERB !!!



Nein, nein.. Nein!
Diese Tools liefern keine verfälschten Bilder, die verfälschten Bilder entstehen durch die falsche Benutzung der User - wer sich mit diesen Addons nicht beschäftigt und auch nicht weiss was für Daten sie liefern, welche Daten davon im direkten Zusammenhang stehen und welche Daten man genau betrachten muss (Beispiel: Retri Paladin mit Seal of blood bei Thaddius) der sollte davon die Finger lassen, bzw. eigentlich sollte man diesem Menschen sowieso keine weitere Aufmerksamkeit schenken da er sich sowieso komplett selbst disqualifiziert.
Und ja, es ist ein Spiel, aber für manche ist es eben die Challenge und der Wettbewerb welcher dieses erst spaßig macht.



Stancer schrieb:


> Analyse Tool verraten einem nichts über die Spielweise eines Spielers, sowas kann man nur durch eine Möglichkeit erfahren : Beobachten !



Beobachten hilft reich garnichts, vorallem nicht bei einem vollem progress-Raid während du selber spielst oder während du deine neue Skillung/Rotation/Waffe testest.



Ellnassil schrieb:


> Was ich schade an euch Casuals finde, daß ihr eure Einstellung zum Spiel als allgemeingültiges Dogma für den Rest der Welt anseht. Eine Kooexistenz kommt euch dabei gar nicht in den Sinn.....



Auch wenn ich mich selbst z. Z. eher als Casual hinstelle (aufgrund meiner Spielzeit, bzw. spiele atm garnicht aktiv) kann ich das so nur unterschreiben, daher danke für diesen exzellent formulierten Satz.


----------



## Stancer (18. Juli 2009)

Ja stimmt, in den richtigen Händen kann ein Damagemeter hilfreich sein. Leider haben 90% der Spieler nicht das richtige Händchen dafür und blicken nur auf die bloßen Zahlen !

Mir fällt da nochn guter Satz zum Thema Addons und "Erleicherungen" ein :

Das wäre so als wenn Reinhold Messner mit dem Hubschrauber auf den Gipfel des Himalaya geflogen wäre oder wenn nen Marathonläufer einfach nen Taxi nimmt. Könnten die sich dann noch über diese Erfolge freuen ? Nein und genau so sehe ich das mit Bosskills, die nur durch Addons möglich waren !

Ich kauf mir doch kein Spiel um mich dann "durchzumogeln". Das ist eigentlich so, als wenn ihr mir nen Adventure kaufe und es sofort von Anfang an mit der Komplettlösung durchspiele.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, in den richtigen Händen kann ein Damagemeter hilfreich sein. Leider haben 90% der Spieler nicht das richtige Händchen dafür und blicken nur auf die bloßen Zahlen !
> 
> Mir fällt da nochn guter Satz zum Thema Addons und "Erleicherungen" ein :
> 
> ...



Genau ich sags härter : Nix weiter wie cheats.

ich glaube das thema wird nie ein ende finden.
Das ist wie, : Gibt es gott?

Amen


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Juli 2009)

Analysetool = Cheats?
Sie erleichtern dir spielerisch rein garnichts und nehmen dir auch keinerlei Arbeit ab, da sind selbst UI-verdändernde Addons mehr Erleichterung.

Stancer, dein Beispiel geht nicht ganz ins Schwarze, ich schätze das was du beschreibst trifft eher auf Bossguides und BossMods/BigWix-Addons zu, aber ganz sicher nicht aufs DDMeter/Recount/Onlinestats.

Macht euch bitte nicht lächerlich.


----------



## Ellnassil (18. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Genau ich sags härter : Nix weiter wie cheats.
> 
> ich glaube das thema wird nie ein ende finden.
> Das ist wie, : Gibt es gott?
> ...



Natürlich wird das Thema nie ein ende finden, hier prallt grade die Einstellung RL über alles Spaß ist wenn niemand für irgendwas rechenschaft ablegen muß etc.... gegen die Einstellung ich hab spaß an Erfolg und ich möchte mich nicht mit schlechten Spielern belasten. 

Allerdings versteh ich den Cheat vergleich nicht wirklich, welchen Ingame Vorteil also außer das man sich (richtig angewendet) durch eine gute Analyse verbessert gibt sowas einem denn?


----------



## NickSilver (19. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Und im Tennis würdest du den Schläger verweigern...der Fairness halber?
> 
> Ja, zugegeben ein ziemlich drastisches Beispiel
> 
> ...



Ja, aber wirklich drastisch oO
Den Vergleich würd ich eher so benutzen:
Beim Tennis auf den Schläger zu verzichten ist wie in MMOs auf Skills oder Waffen.

Ich weiß ja nicht in wie weit du dich mit Tennis auskennst, aber man braucht den Schläger zum spielen^^ Ist nicht bloß nen nettes Gimmick, sowas wie Wildtiertöter -> schönes Leuchten oder irgendwas, was nur die Elite Spieler benutzen...
Der Schläger ist der Hauptbestandteil, kann man also gar nicht mit Addons in Computerspielen vergleichen...
Nur ma so dazu^^

BTT: 
Ich bin auch gegen Addons. Zumindest diese Analyse Tools. Gegen optische Verbesserungen hab ich nichts. Das hätt ich sogar sehr gerne...
Aber sowas wie DMGmeters oder was es da alles gibt... nein bitte nicht. Sicher manche Spieler wollen sich voll reinhängen und können das ohne sowas scheinbar nicht... okay, kann ich nur halbwegs nachvollziehen, da es nur ein Spiel ist. Ich will meinen Spaß haben und nicht bessenzusein meine High - DPS zu fahren. Und bei manchen Spielern artet das scheinbar aus. Ohne jetzt wenn persönlich beleidigen zu wollen, aber irgendwann wirts krank. Meine Meinung dazu.

Hoffe das wird es in AION nie geben. Höchstens halt Optisch.


Edit:


Ellnassil schrieb:


> Tja und wie so oft kommt es auf die Definition von Fun an..... möchte man 2 Monate an einem Boss rumhängen bis es der letzte kapiert hat nachdem man es ihm 100 mal erklärt hat. Sicher alles geht irgendwann down steter Tropfen hölt den Stein...... nur manche wollen nicht Tropfen sondern fließen wenn du verstehst.
> 
> Was ich schade an euch Casuals finde, daß ihr eure Einstellung zum Spiel als allgemeingültiges Dogma für den Rest der Welt anseht. Eine Kooexistenz kommt euch dabei gar nicht in den Sinn.....



ähhhmmm... ich weiß nicht obs nur mir so geht und wenn ichs falsch verstehe wil ich dir auch nichts unterstellen, aber auf mich wirkt es so, als wenn du im Gegenzug auch nicht einsehen willst, dass son Analyse-Wahn den Spielflair von uns Casuals beeinträchtigt...


----------



## Norjena (19. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gegen Addons. Zumindest diese Analyse Tools. Gegen optische Verbesserungen hab ich nichts. Das hätt ich sogar sehr gerne...
> Aber sowas wie DMGmeters oder was es da alles gibt... nein bitte nicht. Sicher manche Spieler wollen sich voll reinhängen und können das ohne sowas scheinbar nicht... okay, kann ich nur halbwegs nachvollziehen, da es nur ein Spiel ist. Ich will meinen Spaß haben und nicht bessenzusein meine High - DPS zu fahren. Und bei manchen Spielern artet das scheinbar aus. Ohne jetzt wenn persönlich beleidigen zu wollen, aber irgendwann wirts krank. Meine Meinung dazu.



Ich finde es krank wenn Leute Zeit in ein Spiel stecken und ihnen sowieso alles scheiß egal ist, dann könnt ihr euch genauso vom Fernseher berieseln lassen...meine Meinung.

Ich habe nach wie vor keine Ahnung was Casuals gegen eine Combatloganalyse hätten..da gäbs nix mit rumposen in Instanzen etc..die meisten würden es garnicht nutzen, nur Raidgilen.


----------



## Gromthar (19. Juli 2009)

Euch ist aber schon klar was der Begriff Casual übersetzt bedeutet, oder? Das wird schon notorisch inflationär genutzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich ein schlechter Spieler weil ich weniger Zeit investiere und keine Addons nutze, die mir mein Spielverhalten und das meiner Mitspieler statistisch anzeigen? Ich sage: nein! Wieso auch?

Im Übrigen gibt es Spiele, die weitaus "schwerer" als WoW sind - auch WoW Raidcontent war niemals schwer. Wer wirklichen Anspruch will, versucht sich eher an EQ 1 oder EvE Online. Ich behaupte sogar, alles was ich dort erlebte eigentlich kinderleicht war (Classic bis 4 Horsemen und BC durch). Und ja, auch ich habe alle diese tollen Addons genutzt - das volle Programm. Teilweise verbrachte ich im Spiel mehr Zeit meine Addons einzustellen als tatsächlich zu spielen. Aber was hat es mir am Ende gebracht? Langeweile im Spiel weil es durch war. Wir hatten Anfang August 2007 alles tot was kaputt zu bekommen war. 5 Monate warten auf Sunwell - für mich der Punkt zu kündigen. Das ist kein Spaß mehr, das ist Gefarme, Wetteifern, kein Spiel, kein Spaß, kein s.g. Challenge. Und in Shatt mit meinen Rüstungen däumchendrehend herumstehen wollte ich nun wirklich nicht.

Natürlich kann und soll jeder genau so spielen wie es ihm/ihr beliebt. Gerade ich wäre der Letzte, der das ablehnen würde. Ich würde aber jedem empfehlen es mal ohne all das zu versuchen und statt Statistiken auszulesen sich auf sein Gefühl zu verlassen, mit Erfahrung zu trumpfen und dennoch vor anderen zu "gewinnen", das Game Over zu erreichen. Versucht es, denn es macht mindestens ebenso viel Spaß.

Auf der anderern Seite kann ich das Nutzen der Addons bei WoW auch verstehen. Es geht nicht mehr anders. Bei der Community, bei der Masse an Vollidioten, die sich bei einigermaßen erfolgreichen Gilden bewerben, bei Leuten die jede Form der Hilfestellung vollends ignorieren ist es auch verständlich wenn man nur noch mit Zahlen kontern kann um "besseres" Zusammenspiel zu ermöglichen. Traurig genug ist es ja.

Natürlich wünsche ich euch, dass ihr bei Aion davon weitesgehend verschont bleibt und auch ohne eure Addons ein gutes Zusammenspiel mit euren Gilden schafft.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

kurz gesagt...mit addons kann man sehen welcher spacken den raid mit autoshot afk aufhält 

um etwas "ruhier" zu sagen: man kann sehen, wer zu schlecht spielt, und man kann der person dann unter die arme greifen, damit er seine spielweise verbessern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW war nicht einfach genug, um ohne addons ordentlich durch den content kommen zu können, ohne dass einen die halbe gilde abhaut, weil sie nurnoch wochen oder gar monatelang erfolgslos frustriert vor sich hin whipen..und hf gl ohne addons herauszufinden, wer fehler macht


----------



## Herbert287 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass die Frage um die Analysetools nicht pauschal für alle Spieler beantwortet werden kann. Es hängt stark mit der Einstellung der Personen zu mmorpgs zusammen. Viele hier betonen ja immer wieder, dass es nur ein Spiel sei, aber das stimmt für mich nur zum Teil. Ich vergleiche mmorpgs immer gerne mit Hobbies oder Sportarten wie Fussball. Dabei wird es immer die Leute geben die sich gerne mit ein paar Kumpels aufm Bolzplatz treffen um ein bisschen zu kicken ganz zwanglos und wenn einer auch nicht wirklich gut spielen kann ist es egal, weil man unter Freunden ist und des Spaßes wegen spielt. Das ist das eine „Extrem“. Das andere sind dann die Vereine die sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben irgendwelche Pokale und Meisterschaften zu gewinnen und dafür 3 mal oder öfter die Woche trainieren und auch in ihrer Freizeit an ihrer Technik arbeiten, etc. Wenn diese Vereine dann ein Spiel haben wird dieses gerne auch mit Videokameras aufgenommen, damit man hinterher das Spiel auswerten kann und weiß, was man hätte besser machen können und was gut klappt (was dann in etwa der Funktion eines Analysetools gleichkommt um wenigstens entfernt beim topic zu bleiben ^^).  Sicherlich gibt es auch Fussballspieler zwischen diesen „Extremen“, die sich dann mit Freunden in einem Verein treffen allerdings nicht so hardcore-gewinnorientiert wie die vorangegangene Fraktion.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Für die ehrgeizigen, content-orientierten Spieler sind Analysetools eine tolle, hilfreiche Sache, für die Casuals eher sinnlos und verzichtbar.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juli 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar was der Begriff Casual übersetzt bedeutet, oder? Das wird schon notorisch inflationär genutzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß was Casual bedeutet, habe es selbst schon mehrfach erklärt...aber da es eh niemand interessiert nutzte ich das Wort eben auch falsch, was solls.

Ansonsten, die Zeit fürs Addon Einstellen habe ich ebenfalls gehasst..darum ist ja das einzige was ich möchte 1 Analysetool, mehr nicht, von mir aus kanns auch extern über nen Weblog gehen...der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben..


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (19. Juli 2009)

Ob PvP oder PvE alles was über UI Optik hinaus geht drückt den spielspaß Ob Gruppen spiel oder Solo aktion ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juli 2009)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Ob PvP oder PvE alles was über UI Optik hinaus geht drückt den spielspaß Ob Gruppen spiel oder Solo aktion ^^


*Addons für Aion? Bitte nicht! Lasst Aion wie es ist.*
Sagen auch die meissten.. die haben alle kein bock auf WOW 2
_Wäre ja noch besser wenn die selben wow addons für aion kommen._ *kotz*
Und ich schwöre euch WOW UI wird kommen.... *angst*


----------



## Dormamu (19. Juli 2009)

Wie man oben an der Umfrage sehen kann sind mehr für keine Addons. Und nur sehr wenige dafür ein Blick lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin auch dagegen.
Ihr sagt zwar das ihr Analysetools braucht aber meiner Meinung völliger Quatsch. Zu der Anfangszeit von WoW gab es auch solche Addons nicht bei 40 Leuten muste auch nicht jeder 1000% geben damit das Boss die Blumen grüßen durfte.
Wenn es dann nach einigen Wipes nicht geklapt hat guckt man sich die Taktik an ob da ein Fehler war und danach ob es der Fehler von Healern, DDs oder der Fehler vom Tank war.
Klar dauert das längern und einigen trau ich diese Art der Analyse nicht zu aber trotzdem klapt es auch ohne, WoW hat es gezeigt.

Und für 2% die dieses Tool richtig einsetzen solte es nicht eingeführt werden weil 98% es falsch einsetzen und dann passiert sowas wie in WoW und darauf kann ich gerne verzichten.

Wer auf Addons nicht verzichten kann soll sich dann einfach ein anderes Spiel suchen wie WoW z.B. da kann er sich dann austoben.

Just my 2 cent.

Mfg
Dormamu

PS: Addons sind erst ,,Cheats" wenn es sowas wie Healbot ist. Interface anpassung ,richtig eingestelt, machen zwar auch einiges einfacher aber nicht so stark. Analysetool sind zwar keine Cheats für micht werden aber fast immer (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) falsch benutzt


----------



## Norjena (19. Juli 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Ihr sagt zwar das ihr Analysetools braucht aber meiner Meinung völliger Quatsch. Zu der Anfangszeit von WoW gab es auch solche Addons nicht bei 40 Leuten muste auch nicht jeder 1000% geben damit das Boss die Blumen grüßen durfte.
> Wenn es dann nach einigen Wipes nicht geklapt hat guckt man sich die Taktik an ob da ein Fehler war und danach ob es der Fehler von Healern, DDs oder der Fehler vom Tank war.
> Klar dauert das längern und einigen trau ich diese Art der Analyse nicht zu aber trotzdem klapt es auch ohne, WoW hat es gezeigt.



In Naxx gabs das schon, und das alte Naxx war ohne diese Tools nicht schaffbar, war wohl die ersteInstanz in der es Theorxcrafting über Taktiken gab...

Damals gab es auch noch keine Stats wie Haste oder Amorpen...in Aion gibt es sie aber, genau wie Reisis etc...und auch mehere Rotationen, da wären solche Tools mehr als nur hilfreich.


----------



## Dormamu (19. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> In Naxx gabs das schon, und das alte Naxx war ohne diese Tools nicht schaffbar, war wohl die ersteInstanz in der es Theorxcrafting über Taktiken gab...
> 
> Damals gab es auch noch keine Stats wie Haste oder Amorpen...in Aion gibt es sie aber, genau wie Reisis etc...und auch mehere Rotationen, da wären solche Tools mehr als nur hilfreich.



Ok da geb ich dir Recht aber ich hoffe du kanst mir auch Recht geben wenn ich sage das zu viele diese Addons falsch benutzen.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juli 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Ok da geb ich dir Recht aber ich hoffe du kanst mir auch Recht geben wenn ich sage das zu viele diese Addons falsch benutzen.



Das kann niemand leugnen denke ich, darum bin ich ja eher für Combatloganalyse via Webtool..das nutzten normale Spieler nicht.


----------



## Stancer (19. Juli 2009)

Naja, wo gerade Naxx genannt wird. Wenn in einem Spiel einen Inhalt nur durch Hilftools wie Addons schaffbar ist, hat der Entwickler in meinen Augen einfach nur Mist gebaut und versagt.
Das ist doch so, als wenn ich mir nen Flugzeug kaufe, wo die Flügel nicht mitgeliefert werden und ich sie mir selber bauen muss.

Und wenn ihr dies als Grund nennt warum ihr Addons in Aion haben wollt müsst ihr erstmal zeigen, das er Naxx-Ähnliche Inhalte gibt, die ohne Addons nicht schaffbar sind.
Addons sind einfach eine Geisel, denn damit kann auch der dümmste Spieler schwere Instanzen schaffen und genau das solle nicht sein. Elite-Instanzen sollen das sein was ihr Name schon sagt : Instanzen, die nur für sehr gute Spieler machbar sind und nicht für Brain-Afk-Spieler.

Genau das ist auch ein Problem der WoW Community. Diese Mentalität alles haben zu wollen und nix dafür zu machen und mit Lichking sieht man nun wohin das geführt hat. Jeder der ambitionierten Spieler sagt die Instanzen sind viel zu leicht und hören massenweise auf. Die 0815 aber freuen sich, da sie sich nun auch als "Elite-Spieler" fühlen dürfen, da sie die höchsten Instanzen problemlos schaffen.


----------



## Norjena (19. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr dies als Grund nennt warum ihr Addons in Aion haben wollt müsst ihr erstmal zeigen, das er Naxx-Ähnliche Inhalte gibt, die ohne Addons nicht schaffbar sind.
> Addons sind einfach eine Geisel, denn damit kann auch der dümmste Spieler schwere Instanzen schaffen und genau das solle nicht sein. Elite-Instanzen sollen das sein was ihr Name schon sagt : Instanzen, die nur für sehr gute Spieler machbar sind und nicht für Brain-Afk-Spieler.



Mit einem Weblog ala WWS oder Wowmeter können die wenigsten wirklich was anfangen, es hilft auch im Spiel niemand indem es etwas leichter macht...es hilft nur eventuelle Fehler zu finden und Leute welche diese auch ausbessern wollen, können es so tun, für jede Rnd Gruppe macht es keinen Unterschied...alle anderen Addons können mir gestohlen bleiben.

Im übrigen machen Addons das raiden nicht wirklich leicht, manche vl, aber selbst mit schafft es kaum jemand, siehe Sunwell...wohl imo der beste Beweiß das es nicht auf die Addons ankommt, aber ein Weblog ist eben in fähigen Händen eine mächtige Waffe damit interessierte Leute auch den letzten Milliemeter Dps aus ihrem Cha qeutschen können...oder um zu schauen wer denn wirklich richtig dispellt hat und wer nicht...

Oder wer zur richtigen Zeit den Heiltrank geschluckt hat, oder wer nicht rechtzeitig ausm Feuer läuft...oder welche heiler oft die selben Ziele mit Overhal zubomben wären andere am abkratzen sind...


----------



## Ellnassil (19. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Mit einem Weblog ala WWS oder Wowmeter können die wenigsten wirklich was anfangen, es hilft auch im Spiel niemand indem es etwas leichter macht...es hilft nur eventuelle Fehler zu finden und Leute welche diese auch ausbessern wollen, können es so tun, für jede Rnd Gruppe macht es keinen Unterschied...alle anderen Addons können mir gestohlen bleiben.
> 
> Im übrigen machen Addons das raiden nicht wirklich leicht, manche vl, aber selbst mit schafft es kaum jemand, siehe Sunwell...wohl imo der beste Beweiß das es nicht auf die Addons ankommt, aber ein Weblog ist eben in fähigen Händen eine mächtige Waffe damit interessierte Leute auch den letzten Milliemeter Dps aus ihrem Cha qeutschen können...oder um zu schauen wer denn wirklich richtig dispellt hat und wer nicht...
> 
> Oder wer zur richtigen Zeit den Heiltrank geschluckt hat, oder wer nicht rechtzeitig ausm Feuer läuft...oder welche heiler oft die selben Ziele mit Overhal zubomben wären andere am abkratzen sind...



Das Problem dabei ist, die meisten wollen gar nicht daß jemand sieht wie gut oder schlecht Sie sind. Tanks und Heiler werden so wieder mit utopischen Forderungen bombadiert und DD´s können wie die letzten Deppen spielen merkt ja keiner. Naja ich werd mir halt andere Dinge für die Spielerauswahl ausdenken müssen. Jetzt wirds die Raiderfahrung in anderen MMO´s sein und später werd ich halt knallhart Theorycraft Kenntnisse voraussetzen um die Saftbacken auszusortieren.

Schön das jemand MC angeführt hatte vorhin, es ist also eurer Meinung nach erstrebenswert daß ein paar wenige die Arbeit für den Rest machen. Fu sag ich da nur keine Lust auf irgendwelche Faceroller in meinen Gruppen die meistens auch noch total lernresistent sind und als erste nach jedem Item schreien. Ich will sehen wer schlecht spielt und am liebsten auch extern über Log Parsing.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (19. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *Addons für Aion? Bitte nicht! Lasst Aion wie es ist.*
> Sagen auch die meissten.. die haben alle kein bock auf WOW 2
> _Wäre ja noch besser wenn die selben wow addons für aion kommen._ *kotz*
> Und ich schwöre euch WOW UI wird kommen.... *angst*


Das war nich anders gemeint als das was du geschrieben hast, Addons sind überflüssig und ich hoffe stark das die entwickler niemals die möglichkeit frei geben Addons zu Entwickeln und zu nutzen.

Das letzte was ich brauche ist wohl ein WoW 2 .. Ich und viele andere Wechseln wohl nicht umsonst zu einem anderen spiel um genau solche sachen los zu werden und zu entgehn.

Der Addon Stress den man in WoW hatte war groß genug, Als ich mich hier durchgelesen habe und lesen muss das jemand mehr zeit mit Addon einstellungen verbringt als mit dem Spiel selbst wird mir schlecht ...


----------



## Ellnassil (19. Juli 2009)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Das war nich anders gemeint als das was du geschrieben hast, Addons sind überflüssig und ich hoffe stark das die entwickler niemals die möglichkeit frei geben Addons zu Entwickeln und zu nutzen.
> 
> Das letzte was ich brauche ist wohl ein WoW 2 .. Ich und viele andere Wechseln wohl nicht umsonst zu einem anderen spiel um genau solche sachen los zu werden und zu entgehn.
> 
> Der Addon Stress den man in WoW hatte war groß genug, Als ich mich hier durchgelesen habe und lesen muss das jemand mehr zeit mit Addon einstellungen verbringt als mit dem Spiel selbst wird mir schlecht ...



Ich muß mich da ehrlich fragen, wie unfähig manche Leute sein müssen oder wieviel 1000ende Addons die verwenden. Meine Actionbars hatte ich mit Bartender in rund 20 Minuten so gebaut wie ich es brauchte und das Addon hab ich locker 7 Monate nichtmal updaten müssen. Auch alternative Raidframes wie Grid sind ruck zuck konfiguriert weil die Menu´s intuitiv zu bedienen sind. Leute die damit probleme haben, suchen wohl auch erstmal ne halbe Stunde nach dem Einschaltknopf vom PC.

Aber naja der Thread hier zeigt es mal wieder sehr deutlich..... immer schön total übertriebene Halbwahrheiten rausknüppeln. Unsere Gesellschaft halt warum sonst gehen die Leute solche Lügner alle Jahre wieder auch noch wählen :-)


----------



## Kevvulk (19. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ich muß mich da ehrlich fragen, wie unfähig manche Leute sein müssen oder wieviel 1000ende Addons die verwenden. Meine Actionbars hatte ich mit Bartender in rund 20 Minuten so gebaut wie ich es brauchte und das Addon hab ich locker 7 Monate nichtmal updaten müssen. Auch alternative Raidframes wie Grid sind ruck zuck konfiguriert weil die Menu´s intuitiv zu bedienen sind. Leute die damit probleme haben, suchen wohl auch erstmal ne halbe Stunde nach dem Einschaltknopf vom PC.
> 
> Aber naja der Thread hier zeigt es mal wieder sehr deutlich..... immer schön total übertriebene Halbwahrheiten rausknüppeln. Unsere Gesellschaft halt warum sonst gehen die Leute solche Lügner alle Jahre wieder auch noch wählen :-)




Ich bin der Meinung das dieser Thread eher schon zeigt das der Großteil der Spieler mit Addons viel Ärger hatten bisher, beispiel eben das viele Spieler (nicht ALLE, aber eben ein großteil leider) die Addons als "penis-meter" benutzten oder sich da daraus irgendwelche Vorteile herausziehen konnten (dazu gehört nicht recount, bringt ja keinen persönlichen Vorteil oder so).

Auch die Sache mit Addons wie Omen oder KTM sind zwar brauchbar aber nicht notwendig, wenn man zuviel Aggro zieht und der mob einen verhaut dann merkt man das. Entweder man lernt daraus oder man ist eh lernresistent, dafür braucht man kein Addon.

Auch sehe ich das viele Leute (ich auch dazu) einfach keine Addons mehr haben wollen die einen das Spiel zum Teil dann sehr stark umkrämpeln.

Das UI von AION z.b hat ja 2 Einstellungen und man kann es ja schon selber gut einstellen wie man es haben will (gruppen fenster verschieben, Actionbars etc)


Und die Sache mit Recount kann man in Aion wohl etwas verschmerzen denke ich mal, der PvE Modus von Aion wird nicht so stark sein wie in WoW.
Angeblich sollen dort die PvE Bosse nur tank und spank sein.


Ich vermute mal aber das es sowas wie WWS oder wowmeter für Aion in naher Zukunft geben wird. Die tuen ja auch keinen weh.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juli 2009)

Kevvulk schrieb:


> Auch die Sache mit Addons wie Omen oder KTM sind zwar brauchbar aber nicht notwendig, wenn man zuviel Aggro zieht und der mob einen verhaut dann merkt man das. Entweder man lernt daraus oder man ist eh lernresistent, dafür braucht man kein Addon.



Das Problem hierbei ist: Du kannst nicht auf den Screen deines MTs schauen. Du kannst einfach nicht checken ob er nun pure Aggro aufbau auf dieses eine Target bringen konnte/kann, du weisst, vorallem wenn du als DD noch andere (z. B. Multitarget) Aufgaben hast, nicht ob der Tank sich auf den einen Mob konzentrieren konnte und entsprechend hohe Aggro hat.
Speziell für DDs welche wirklich an der Aggrogrenze spielen und auch entsprechenden Schaden machen (können?! ;]) ist es einfach nicht immer möglich das "abzuschätzen".


----------



## Kevvulk (19. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem hierbei ist: Du kannst nicht auf den Screen deines MTs schauen. Du kannst einfach nicht checken ob er nun pure Aggro aufbau auf dieses eine Target bringen konnte/kann, du weisst, vorallem wenn du als DD noch andere (z. B. Multitarget) Aufgaben hast, nicht ob der Tank sich auf den einen Mob konzentrieren konnte und entsprechend hohe Aggro hat.
> Speziell für DDs welche wirklich an der Aggrogrenze spielen und auch entsprechenden Schaden machen (können?! ;]) ist es einfach nicht immer möglich das "abzuschätzen".




Ich schrieb ja das es nützlich ist aber eben nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Vllt baut NC Soft ja selber eine Anzeige ein damit man es sehen kann wie weit man im Aggro ist (aber bitte nicht sowas wie das WoW interne Teil, das ist mehr ein Hindernis als eine Hilfe XD)


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss nur eins damals in WOW.
*BAAAM 5000 CRIT*
*BAAAM 3849 CRIT*
und das sehr offt...

Daruf ich zum chat.
Sag mal... warum schreibst du den scheiss immer im chat?!?!
Darauf er : Das ist kein scheiss du nuub,das ist ein addon da kann man sehen wie PRO man ist!!!!!!Lern spielen!!!

Darauf ich.. : Kennste Igno?


Das glaubt mir... das ist sehr sehr offt passiert....
Deswegen *KOTZ*


----------



## The Future (19. Juli 2009)

Gucke schon die ganzen Tage Dragonball Z und da fällt mir ein vergleich auf der auch hier rein passt.


Die gegner verlieren immer wieder nur weil sie sich auf die Scouter [ kleine Analyse Geräte ] verlassen um die kampfkraft zu messen [ Analyse Addons] das jedoch die guten [ wir ] die kampfkraft regeln können so das die scouter [ Analyse Addons ] ein falsches ergebnis liefern merken diese meist jedoch zu spät oder garnicht.

Selbst die schwächer sind [ weniger dmg machen ] haben es schon geschafft das man nur wegen ihnen gewonnen hat weil sie die gegner zum beispiel abgelenkt haben [ also cc  oder debuffs entfernt ] das man aber ohne diese leute nicht gewonnen hätte nur weil sie weniger kampfkraft haben [ dmg machen ] das merken dann meist nur die leute ohne scouter [ Analyse Addon ]


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur eins damals in WOW.
> *BAAAM 5000 CRIT*
> *BAAAM 3849 CRIT*
> und das sehr offt...
> ...






The schrieb:


> Gucke schon die ganzen Tage Dragonball Z und da fällt mir ein vergleich auf der auch hier rein passt.
> 
> 
> Die gegnr verlieren immer wieder nur weil sie sich auf die Scouter [ kleine Analyse Geräte ] verlassen um die kampfkraft zu messen [ Analyse Addons] das jedoch die guten [ wir ] die kampfkraft regeln können so das die scouter [ Analyse Addons ] ein falsches ergebnis liefern merken diese meist jedoch zu spät oder garnicht.
> ...




LOOOOOOOOL
Das ist ja noch geiler wie mein satz.
Ab jetzt haste nen neuen freund^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (19. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOL
> Das ist ja noch geiler wie mein satz.
> Ab jetzt haste nen neuen freund^^
> 
> ...


naja ich dachte damit kann man es schön einfach erklären.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

da haben sich zwei getroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (19. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> da haben sich zwei getroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na da siehste mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellnassil (19. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur eins damals in WOW.
> *BAAAM 5000 CRIT*
> *BAAAM 3849 CRIT*
> und das sehr offt...
> ...



Naja du nimmst doch bitte nicht die Aussagen von 15 Jährigen CS verseuchten Kiddies die nichtmal in der Lage sind einen zusammenhängenden Satz zu formulieren als Basis für den Sinn oder Unsinn von Addons in einem Spiel. Obwohl der Bäm Mod schon sehr nervig ist, bei mir gabs für solche Leute grundsätzlich nen Raidkick.

Naja aber die Diskussion wird mühsam, selbst wenn man anfängt zugeständnisse zu machen da man sich bewußt ist das Ingame Benchmarking Tools für die RL Verherrlichende und Verantwortung der Gruppe gegenüber ablehnende Casualfraktion nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind und sich Externe Log Parser wünscht gibts immer nur die gleiche Stumpfsinnige Suppe zu lesen.


----------



## Hikaru87 (19. Juli 2009)

Hat Aion den eine Addon Schnitstelle?


----------



## Duath (19. Juli 2009)

Hikaru87 schrieb:


> Hat Aion den eine Addon Schnitstelle?


Wenn's so wäre, würde es dann diesen Thread geben?


----------



## Hikaru87 (19. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Wenn's so wäre, würde es dann diesen Thread geben?



Könnte ja sein das es eine gibt aber keiner Addons machen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (20. Juli 2009)

Das Problem was die meisten (ich auf jeden Fall) wohl mit Addons haben ist, dass es sicher einige sinnvolle Analyse-Tools gibt die auch gern von Raidleitern benutzt werden können, nur dadurch gibts dann ne Addon-Schnittstelle und es kommen die ganzen nervenden/sinnlosen/spielzerstörenden usw. Addons auch ins Spiel.

Also lieber gar keins als den ganzen WoW Mist.

Glaub kaum das man ne Unterscheidung der einzelnen Addons machen kann, welche "erlaubt" sind und welche nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Randor


----------



## Ellnassil (20. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Das Problem was die meisten (ich auf jeden Fall) wohl mit Addons haben ist, dass es sicher einige sinnvolle Analyse-Tools gibt die auch gern von Raidleitern benutzt werden können, nur dadurch gibts dann ne Addon-Schnittstelle und es kommen die ganzen nervenden/sinnlosen/spielzerstörenden usw. Addons auch ins Spiel.
> 
> Also lieber gar keins als den ganzen WoW Mist.
> 
> ...




Ok wie viele nervige addon´s außer BÄM gibts noch?
Wen stören sinnlose addon´s, man braucht se ja nicht zu installieren.


Was verstehst du unter Spielzerstörend? Ich schätze mal du meinst damit DPS Meter welche dann total verdreht ausgelesen werden von Leuten die a) keinen Schaden machen und b) meistens keinen Plan haben welche dann wiederum Leuten die ebensowenig Ahnung haben vermitteln wollen wie Geil Sie doch sind und welch feine 20 Zentimeter Alabama Schwanz doch in Ihrer Hose schlummert. Nein das ist nicht spielzerstörend.... das ist Realität Baby, SO IST UNSERE GESELLSCHAFT gewöhn dich drann oder zieh nach Alaska.


----------



## Randor2 (20. Juli 2009)

Glaubste wirklich in Alaska is es besser?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja ich finde solche falsch genutzen Addons spielzerstörend im Sinne von Atmosphäre und Spaß.
Autos sind auch ne tolle Erfindung, aber wenns keinen Führerschein gäbe sollten sie verboten werden vollkommen egal ob welche mit ihnen gut umgehen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bevor es wieder Deppen gibt die mit den Addons nicht umgehen können sollte es lieber keine geben.


----------



## Ellnassil (20. Juli 2009)

Ja was denn nun für addons zum Geier? Ihr blubbert immer nur (Haupsach damit die Luft scheppert) irgendwas von Spielzerstörenden addons die der Teufel aus der Hölle gesandt hat um euch armen Casuals die Ihr 30 Stunden und mehr die Woche spielt aber trotzdem nicht reißt zu strafen und zu Geißeln..... hoppla ihr seid ja gar keine Casuals ihr seid ja die Faceroller die es toll finden wenn andere die arbeit für Sie machen bloß nicht anstrengen ist ja nur ein Spiel........

Bei uns in Bayern sagen wir dazu: Des is fei gonz sche oreidig!


----------



## Norjena (20. Juli 2009)

Alaska gehört zu den Amis, da is garantiert nix besser^^.

Bevor eine richtige Addon Schnittstelle eingebaut wird und der ganze andere Mist kommt bin ich auch eher dagegen, so wichtig ist das Recount doch nicht, das einzige was gehen könnte wäre ein Weblog, das braucht meines Wissens sofern man per Befehl das Combatlog außerhalb in einer Textdatei speichern kann keine Addon Schnittstelle.

Bevor aber Qeusthelper, Closetgnome, Bäm, Gatherer, Atlasloot oder sonstwas kommen ist es besser wenn nichts kommt...


----------



## Randor2 (20. Juli 2009)

Keine sorge Ellnassil ich versteh deine Argumentation ohne weiteres, und nein ich hatte als Hexer keine Facerollerklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Supporthexer hat man es nicht einfach im Leben. Und unser Raid hat auch Webstats usw benutzt und ja es ist nicht schlecht.
Aber bevor dann so ein Mist wie Recount (jaja is standart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Bäm, Auctioneer, Gatherer und wie sie alle heißen (Cursed.com gehen und 95% der sachen anschaun die es gibt) kommt soll es lieber gar nix geben.

Wenn man so auf Addons abfährt soll man bei den Spielen bleiben die es unterstützen.

BTW ich bin Atheist also nix von wegen Teufel und boarisch kon i fei a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte für Raids gerne mein Pokeraddon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (20. Juli 2009)

*Mods ungleich Addons*

Ehm ganz großes lol ehrlich gesagt ;D
ich dachte erst an richtige "Content erweiterungen"

Da sieht man mal was WoW scheinbar geprägt hat.. für mich wären Addons immernoch übersetzt spieleerweiterungen.. was bei WoW Burning Crusade und Wotlk gewesen wären ;D


Erweiterungen wie UI interface usw. fallen für mich unter Mods (Modifications)... das sind keine addons...
was für ein MMorpg gargon... ohje..


----------



## Norjena (20. Juli 2009)

UI Addons sind in der Tat Addons, Spielerweiterungen, auch wenn der Begriff für mehere Dinge verwendet wird, für alle ist er durchaus korrekt.


----------



## Ellnassil (20. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich hätte für Raids gerne mein Pokeraddon wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was viel wichtigeres wow Quote..... "hast du da grad Schwuchtel zu mir gesagt..... " das war zu geil.

Najo das einzig blöde Addon (weils andere nerft) ist immer noch BÄM. Der Rest ist ja nur eine Erweiterung der UI Auctioneer z.B. war halt ne Erleichterung beim Auctionen einstellen weil es einfach Zeit gespart hat. Wäre in AION eh unsinnig bei den wenig Artikeln die man da verkaufen kann.

Gatherer..... mei hat halt auf die Karte gemalt wo schonmal was gefunden wurde. Für vergessliche Leute die sich keine Standardfarmrouten merken konnten sicherlich nicht schlecht. 

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nur 3 Addons die stark spielverändernd fürs PvE gewesen sind und das sind Boss Mods (ich hab die beukotiert indem ich se nicht installiert hab) Omen (Durch Threatmeter war eine deutlich stärkere Professionalisierung der DMG Dealer möglich weil man nicht schätzen mußte ob man an der Aggrogrenze ist oder nicht) und zu guterletzt das gute alte DMG Meter oder Recount welches durch extrem falsche Anwendung zu einigen Blüten geführt hat die für randomspieler wohl etwas lästig waren. Was ich allerdings gut an dieser Blüte fand, war daß die Partei der DMG Dealer endlich mal nicht mehr einzig und alleine auf der fordernden Seite war (Gear Anforderungen gegenüber Heilern und Tanks) sondern sich selbst endlich mal in der Situation wiederfand das Ihre Leistung sichtbar gemacht werden konnte. Wenngleich vielleicht 2-3% der Community nur richtig mit den Tools umgehen konnte begrüße ich eine solche Entwicklung in jedem Spiel da es eine Frecheit ist wenn Tanks und Heiler am Gear gemessen werden und DD´s keinen Leistungsindikator haben.

Aber wie schon so oft erwähnt, wenn das Standardinterface stetig verbessert wird (Hallo @Pet Anzeige für Heiler im Gruppeninterface) und eine Combatlog Exportfunktion für Webanalysen kommt reicht das meiner Meinung nach dicke aus. Threat Meter können se später einbauen wenn der High End PvE Content straffer designt werden muß, denke das wird am Anfang noch nicht nötig sein. Wir starten ja wieder bei einfachen Tank ´n Spank Fights ala MC.


----------



## Tonkra (20. Juli 2009)

Ich muss ja mal ne lanze brechen für die, die schon vor WoW jahrelang MMorpgs gezockt haben.. dort hat sich das MMorpg gargon geprägt, durch viele neulinge in WOW wurden viele gargons einer falschen wortbedeutung nahegelegt... 



Norjena schrieb:


> UI Addons sind in der Tat Addons, Spielerweiterungen, auch wenn der Begriff für mehere Dinge verwendet wird, für alle ist er durchaus korrekt.




Ich finde Mods trifft es aber eher.. wo ich das topic als nicht (UI Mod verseuchter) WoW spieler gelesen hatte, dachte ich zuerst an richtige Addons.. und bei jeden normalen spielen wird als addon eine komplette content erweiterung betitelt.. bei die sims wärens die ganzen addons wie "Party Ohne ende" während es bei DAOC "Trials of atlantis" und bei WoW "Burning crusade" usw. gewesen sind.

UI interface änderungen sind für mich MODs (modifications) wie der name sagt.. es wird nix erweitert sondern nur das interface modifziert.. 
das beschreibt diie betitelung *MOD*.. ohje ohje. meine ohren. sorry aber das ist nur schrecklich, wenn ich solch wortverfälschungen höre. Vor allem wusste ich nicht was damit gemeint ist.. dachte an normale addons und stimmte für "ja" ab, weil ich in der tat von richtigen addons ausging. als nächster kommt jemand und sagt lol heißt so viel wie "Leben oder lassen"

Und korrekt ist das alles andere, wenn diese wortbedeutung in dem zusammenhang -nur- wowspielern bekannt ist.. was sehe ich hier? Kommentare nur von WoW spielern. in DAOC gab es auch Userinterfaces.. diese wurden knapp UI oder auch Mods genannt. Ein addon ist es dadurch noch lange nicht.#
Naja ein wenig haarspalterei für den einen und den anderen, aber ich finde die trennung sollte von der bezeichnung schon erfolgen, woher soll ich sonst wissen was das topic meint.. 

warscheinlich eh zu spät um alle millionen spieler darin umzupolen, aber egal ;O

mfg


----------



## Ellnassil (20. Juli 2009)

hhhmmm ich geh mal schwer davon aus du meinst den guten alten Jargon :-)

Im Grunde sind beide Bezeichnungen richtig, eine UI Modifikation ist sowohl ein MOD als auch ein Addon. Der Begriff Addon wird dabei sprachlich als Subtyp verwendet und ist nicht zwingend im falschen Kontext. Aber naja wir bewegen uns im MMO Sektor, welcher ja bekannterweise seine eigene sprachliche Stilrichtung entwickelt hat mit vielen Einflüssen aus diversesten Community´s. Von daher fände ich es eher gewagt bestimmte Begrifflichkeiten als richtig oder Falsch zu betiteln.


----------



## Zuckerl (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mir den Thread hier durchlese fällt mir irgendwie auf, dass die meisten Pro-Addons Argumente eigentlich Richtung PvE Schadensanalyse gehen. Nix gegen PvE aber ich hab irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass Aion ja eher Richtung PvP gehen soll oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Unter der Voraussetzung halte ich jegliche spieleingreifende Addons eigentlich für völlig Fehl am Platz weil , wie schon in dem andren Thread ohne Umfrage von mir gesagt, ich es besser finde wenn alle Leute schon von Anfang an die selben Vorasetzungen haben.
Und bevor wieder zuviel durch Addons veränderbar ist, ist es imho besser gleich alle komplett weglassen.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juli 2009)

Zuckerl schrieb:


> Und bevor wieder zuviel durch Addons veränderbar ist, ist es imho besser gleich alle komplett weglassen.



Das deckt sich so auch mit meiner Meinung, wie oben schon steht könnte aber evtl ein Weblog eine Alternative darstellen das es meines Wissens keine Addon Schnittstelle benötigt.


----------



## Ellnassil (20. Juli 2009)

Zuckerl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Thread hier durchlese fällt mir irgendwie auf, dass die meisten Pro-Addons Argumente eigentlich Richtung PvE Schadensanalyse gehen.



Richtig erkannt, bis auf die Tatsache daß es dabei um weit mehr geht als um die Reine Schadensanalyse. Eine umfassende Raidanalyse beschäftigt sich mit weit mehr als dem verursachten Schaden. Hier geht es um Reaktion auf bestimmte Situationen, Analyse von Tanktoden bis hin zu Dispellstatistiken. Wer sich schonmal näher mit Webstats beschäftigt hat (ich meine jetzt nicht das ablesen von DMG Werten in der Übersicht) wird festgestellt haben wie Detailreich es ist. Da kann ich exakt sehen wer welche Fähigkeiten wann wie oft und so weiter eingesetzt hat und somit helfen potentielle Verbesserungen der Spielweise herbeizuführen. Ebenso kann es helfen zu ergründen warum der Tank denn nun einfach umgekippt ist, lag es am Heiler oder waren es doch DMG Spitzen vom Boss oder hat der Tank eine wichtige Fähigkeit nicht richtig eingesetzt. 

Da man sowas ohne Probleme über ein Combatlogparsing realisieren kann (Raidanalyse während der Raids muß nicht sein) wäre eine Addonschnittstelle wie bereits erwähnt gar nicht nötig. Den Ottonormalspieler würde es auch kaum tangieren da die breite Masse mit einem externen Logparsing kaum in Berührung kommt. Dies würde auch das in WoW relativ verbreitete Verhalten negieren, daß Leute stumpf nach DPS Zahlen die Sie nichtmal richtig verstehen denken die Leistung eines Spielers beurteilen zu können.

Richtig eingesetzt ist eine solche externe Analyse für jede ambitionierte Raidgruppe (so wie es aussieht wird ja in 1.5 der PvE Content ziemlich erweitert und das wirds mit sicherheit nicht gewesen sein) ein absoluter Segen. Falsch eingesetzt (zumeist über ingame DPS Meter) für die breite Masse wohl eher Negativ, wobei ich es begrüße wenn alle 3 Rollen in einem MMO sich einer Leistungsbeurteilung stellen müssen. Bei Tanks und Heilern ist es ja offensichtlich und übers Gear zu machen, bei DD´s geht das nur über die Spielweise und den verursachten Schaden nur wenn niemand weiß wie hoch der Schaden denn nun war weiß auch niemand ob das nun ein guter DD war oder nicht.


----------



## Doomsta (21. Juli 2009)

Bitte keine AddOns für Aion! Wenn ich mir WoW anschaue, hat man dort nen DPS meter, nen Aggro meter, nen healbot, nen optimum dps cycle welcher dir anzeigt welche atacke du drücken musst
bigwigs welches dir anzeig wann der boss was machst damit du nur auch rein gar nichts mehr machen musst
....das kann auch ein schlecht dressierter affe spielen! Worldofbullshitcraft ist durch addons nur noch einfacher und schlechter geworden.


----------



## Arder (21. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe das es keine Addons gibt und wenn es welche gibt BITTE kein Pe..smeter.


Gibt es schon ne petision gegen Addons in Aion?


----------



## redsnapper (21. Juli 2009)

Da aktuell noch keine Addons möglich sind (wie bei HdRO) macht eine Petition nicht wirklich Sinn^^


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> ...
> wobei ich es begrüße wenn alle 3 Rollen in einem MMO sich einer Leistungsbeurteilung stellen müssen.
> ...



omg. es ist ein spiel ...


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> omg. es ist ein spiel ...



Wenn es anderen Spaß macht das maximale zu erreichen ist das deren Sache, ich flame auch nicht jeden Tag Leute welche einfach nur einloggen und sinnlos in der Stadt rumstehen.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

ja. sollen sie. jeder wie er mag. 

ich hoffe nur dass auf dem hof wo wir ab und zu streethockeyspielen nicht auch bald Laktattests abverlangt werden ...


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt ist Aion so wie ist momentan ist fast perfekt.
Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre eine Option um die Hauptbar ein wenig zu verändern da sie mir einfach zu groß ist ... und vielleicht eine bessere Anzeige für DoT's da es teilweise ein wenig umständlich ist zu sehen wielange auf welchem Mob der DoT noch wirkt.

Aber auf Addons im großen würde ich schon verzichten, da zuviele Addons (bzw. bestimmte) ein ganzes Spiel kaputt machen können ...


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ja. sollen sie. jeder wie er mag.
> 
> ich hoffe nur dass auf dem hof wo wir ab und zu streethockeyspielen nicht auch bald Laktattests abverlangt werden ...



Der Vergleich hinkt total.


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> omg. es ist ein spiel ...




hhhmmm übersehe ich grade die Begründung deines achso schlagenden Arguments warum man deswegen nicht gut darin sein möchte oder ist es doch so wie ich vermute ein sinnfreier Trollpost?

BTW ging es mir hauptsächlich darum, daß Heiler und Tanks bereits jetzt in AION in der Casual Community 100%ig wieder über HP und MANA bzw. Heilboni beurteilt werden, DD´s sich dem aber nicht stellen müssen was ich unfair finde!


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

Also ich fände es nicht wirklich schlimm, wenn es ein MMO gäbe, das keine Addons unterstützt! Klar nutze ich beispielsweise diewse Möglichkeit bei WoW auch, aber es gab eben auch Zeiten, da hat man diesen ganzen SchnickSchnack nicht gebraucht! Und man kam trotzdem zurecht! 

Ich finde, dass dies ein Spiel fairer gestalten würde, da es dann nämlich um den Skill des einzelnen Spielers ginge und nicht ob er/sie die besseren Addons hat, die ihm in dieser oder jener Situation einen entscheidenden Vorteil liefern würden. 

Zumal, wofür Addons, wenn die Oberfläche übersichtlich und hübsch gestaltet ist bzw. die wichtigsten Funktionen gleich vom Entwickler implementiert werden?


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> BTW ging es mir hauptsächlich darum, daß Heiler und Tanks bereits jetzt in AION in der Casual Community 100%ig wieder über HP und MANA bzw. Heilboni beurteilt werden.


Es würde mich ehrlich gesagt interessieren, woher du diese Information beziehst.



Ellnassil schrieb:


> DD´s sich dem aber nicht stellen müssen was ich unfair finde!



Natürlich können DD's jetzt auch schon beurteilt werden ... 
der Heiler hatte genug Mana der Tank genug Leben der Mob lebt aber nach einem erbittertem Kampf und anschließendem Wipe immernoch.
Wer ist Schuld ... ?
Die DD's da zuwenig Schaden ankam.
Wozu sowas also an konkreten Zahlen ausmachen ? Sowas führt dann nur wieder zu [ironie] "LFM DD aber nur over 9000 DPS !!!!" [ /ironie off]


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Natürlich können DD's jetzt auch schon beurteilt werden ...
> der Heiler hatte genug Mana der Tank genug Leben der Mob lebt aber nach einem erbittertem Kampf und anschließendem Wipe immernoch.
> Wer ist Schuld ... ?
> Die DD's da zuwenig Schaden ankam.
> Wozu sowas also an konkreten Zahlen ausmachen ? Sowas führt dann nur wieder zu [ironie] "LFM DD aber nur over 9000 DPS !!!!" [ /ironie off]



Achso und wenn der Tank nicht genügend Aggro aufgebaut hat? Dann können die DDs auch keinen Schaden machen.. Aber sagen wir das ist nicht der Fall, welche von den 16 DDs haben denn jetzt zu wenig Schaden gemacht? Öhm..
Wozu konkrete Zahlen? Zum sondieren. 

Ich für meinen Teil finde Equipchecks ziemlich doof, nur weil jemand Equip hat heisst das noch lange nicht das er seinen Job beherrscht und andersrum ists genau so, da finde ich es besser wenn man die Möglichkeit hat Leute nach ihrer Leistung zu beurteilen als nach ihren Equipment.

Und aja, woher er die Information bezieht.. ich nehms mal vorweg: Es ist ein MMO, wir spielen ja schließlich nicht im Sand.


----------



## Gromthar (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> BTW ging es mir hauptsächlich darum, daß Heiler und Tanks bereits jetzt in AION in der Casual Community 100%ig wieder über HP und MANA bzw. Heilboni beurteilt werden, DD´s sich dem aber nicht stellen müssen was ich unfair finde!


Das werden sie in anderen Spielen, die ebenso ohne Addons arbeiten, und auch bei WoW, bevor es diese Möglichkeiten gab, auch nicht ausschließlich. Man merkt durch Spielerfahrung recht schnell ob jemand einen Char gut spielt oder eben nicht.

Ausserdem geht mir dieses Casualgefasel langsam echt auf den Zeiger. Nur weil jemand nicht die Zeit/Lust hat 3-4 mal die Woche an Progressraids teilzunehmen und keine Lust hat Mods zu nutzen ist man doch kein schlechter Spieler. Einige der besten Spieler die ich in meiner Onlinespielezeit bisher kennenlernen durfte spielten Spiele in denen keine Mods zulässig waren. Gute Spieler und vor allem gute MITspieler zeichnen sich durch mehr als nur nackte Zahlen aus, auch wenn Zahlen es für alle einsichtbar machen - man braucht sie dennoch nicht.

Bestes Beispiel war die Urversion von Razorgore als BWL gerade auf die Liveserver kam. Jedes der 40 Raidmitglieder hatte eine eigene Aufgabe. Sprang nur einer aus der Reihe konnte der ganze Kampf sehr schnell verloren sein - bei Vaelastraz war es übrigens genau das Selbe. Das ging vollkommen ohne Mods und dauerte natürlich eine Weile bis man den Kampf verstanden hatte.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juli 2009)

Wer sagt denn das Casuals schlechte Spieler wären? Das Wort fällt nur so oft weil die grobe Masse sich am ehesten bei den Casuals einordnen lässt.


----------



## Gromthar (22. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das Casuals schlechte Spieler wären? Das Wort fällt nur so oft weil die grobe Masse sich am ehesten bei den Casuals einordnen lässt.


Ellnassil behauptet das die ganze Zeit. Siehe Zitate. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Achso und wenn der Tank nicht genügend Aggro aufgebaut hat?


Das merkt man spätestens wenn der Mob auf einen zugelaufen kommt ...



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dann können die DDs auch keinen Schaden machen.. Aber sagen wir das ist nicht der Fall, welche von den 16 DDs haben denn jetzt zu wenig Schaden gemacht?


Wie genau kommt die exakte Zahl von 16 zustande ? 
Zwar kann ich bei weitem noch nicht den Endcontent erahnen (wobei ich mich damit auch nicht auseinandersetzen werde ...) Falls jedoch momentan mehrere DD's zuwenig Schaden machen, dauert es einfach länger den NPC zu töten ... mehr nicht.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wozu konkrete Zahlen? Zum sondieren.


Leider nutzen 98 % derer die ein Dmg-Meter haben falsch, und beurteilen aufgrund des Schadens ihre "Imbaness" aka E-Penis. Vllt. war der Magier, der zwar 40% weniger Schaden als der 1# gemacht hat doppelt so nützlich da er die Adds beschäftigt hat. Schaden ist nicht alles ... für viele aber schon



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil finde Equipchecks ziemlich doof, nur weil jemand Equip hat heisst das noch lange nicht das er seinen Job beherrscht und andersrum ists genau so, da finde ich es besser wenn man die Möglichkeit hat Leute nach ihrer Leistung zu beurteilen als nach ihren Equipment.


Nur weil es in einem anderen MMO momentan so ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, das man in Aion auch "leicht" an sein "Imba" Equip kommt. Man sollte nich überall die Maßstäbe von Wow anlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und aja, woher er die Information bezieht.. ich nehms mal vorweg: Es ist ein MMO, wir spielen ja nicht im Sand.


Hmm was hat denn Sand mit MMO's zu tuen ?
Vielleicht sollte man sich lieber im Job mehr anstrengen wenn man Erfolge feiern möchte. Anstatt sich auf die Schulter klopfen, das man einen Npc geschlagen hat (wuhuu)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin für Addons, es macht einfach Spaß die dinger zu schreiben oder umzuschreiben und Tagelang am Interface rumzufeilen und so zu gestalten das ich am besten damit zurecht komme. Von mir aus auch irgendwelche möglichkeiten das log auszuwerten uä, es hatt mich noch nie gestört das DPS abfragen im sng erscheinen ^^


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

Wo hab ich denn behauptet Casuals wären schlechte Spieler? Mit keiner Silbe habe ich das gesagt. Was ich sagte und auch meinte, war die Tatsache daß sich Casual Spieler wie bereits von euch festgestellt gar nicht so im detail mit der Materie auseinandersetzen wollen. Desweiteren ist die breite Masse wie schon richtig angemerkt nicht in der Lage Analysetools richtig einzusetzen und nutzt diese meist sehr einseitig um Leistungsindikatoren für die Gruppensuche zu erstellen. Ist wie früher in der Schule die schlechten Leute will man nicht in seinem Völkerballteam haben.

Da ich aber nicht die Lust habe schon wieder in die Diskussion für und gegen Erfolgsorientiertes spielen einzusteigen bleib ich einfach mal bei meiner Meinung es sollte ein externes Logparsing ermöglicht werden. Das wird von der breiten Masse nicht genutzt und gibt den Erfolgsorientierten Spielern die Möglichkeit Analysen zu betreiben.

Obwohl ich wenn ich mir die Diskussionen hierzu reinziehe und wie borniert manche Leute an das Thema herangehen ohne irgendwas außer Ihrer eigenen Meinung gelten zu lassen müßte ich eigentlich schon fast aus Prinzip drauf pochen das Addons super wichtig sind weil deswegen und überhaupt.


----------



## Gromthar (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Obwohl ich wenn ich mir die Diskussionen hierzu reinziehe und wie borniert manche Leute an das Thema herangehen ohne irgendwas außer Ihrer eigenen Meinung gelten zu lassen müßte ich eigentlich schon fast aus Prinzip drauf pochen das Addons super wichtig sind weil deswegen und überhaupt.


So ging es mir anfangs der Diskussion auch. Da denkt man sich man könne den Underdog spielen den alle auslachen/versuchen zu überzeugen und dann stimmt einem die Masse auch noch zu - furchtbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt, man kann auch ohne diese Mods am Limit spielen. Es geht, ist nur eben anders und viel intuitiver.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Bleib ich einfach mal bei meiner Meinung es sollte ein externes Logparsing ermöglicht werden. Das wird von der breiten Masse nicht genutzt und gibt den Erfolgsorientierten Spielern die Möglichkeit Analysen zu betreiben.


Es würde ja schon reichen, das für's PvE nur und wirklich nur der RL die Möglichkeit hätte sich eine Statistik aufzurufen, die jedoch nicht veröffentlichbar ist. Dadurch hätte man die Möglichkeite der "Schadensanalyse" öÄ.
Was ich einfach Müll finde, ist das obwohl noch niemand den EU PvE Endcontent kennt, jetzt schon nach Analysetools verlangt wird.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juli 2009)

Ehm die Zahl 16 ist Fiktiv und es ist mir relativ Latte wenn der eine Mage weniger Schaden macht als der andere. Befinde ich mich in der Situation und werde deswegen angemault poste ich einfach die last-fight-decurses und die Sache ist gegessen.
Ich persönlich begrüße es sogar wenn so Spacken mit im rnd-Raid sind welche sich damit aufspielen denn dadurch werden die anderen DDs angetrieben gescheit zu spielen bzw. sie sind sich einem öffentlichen Leistungscheck ausgesetzt - kann ich eigentlich nur für gut heissen. Mich störts nicht, warum sollte es das auch?



> Hmm was hat denn Sand mit MMO's zu tuen ?
> Vielleicht sollte man sich lieber im Job mehr anstrengen wenn man Erfolge feiern möchte. Anstatt sich auf die Schulter klopfen, das man einen Npc geschlagen hat (wuhuu)


Ouh, harter Diss. Ich versteh ihn nur nicht. Wenn ich meine Freizeit zum spielen nutze, dann will ich gewinnen, du nicht? Also sagen wir du spielst Fußball mit deinen Kumpels, biste dann auch so einer der nicht richtig mitspielt und dann gleichgültig verliert - krass, also wenn ich mit meinen Kumpels FuBa spiele (was wir jeden Sonntag tun) dann will ich da auch gewinnen..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Mensch Death, das war der altbekannte "No-RL"-Flame wie er schon oft hier angebracht wurde. Nur von der Fraktion, die keine Addons will, was ich ein wenig ... nunja, arm finde.

Mir persönlich ist es egal ob es Addons geben wird.
Zum einen wird AION ohne Addons kein "Klassenkampf" werden, zum anderen wird AION dadurch nicht so viel "Hardcore-Gamer" anziehen, die alles aus ihren Chars rausholen wollen. Hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juli 2009)

Ya soweit hab ich das schon gecheckt. ^^
Ist halt nur unnötig, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat: einfach mal RL-Flamen. Ist nur doof wenns dabei so blöd failed.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ouh, harter Diss. Ich versteh ihn nur nicht. Wenn ich meine Freizeit zum spielen nutze, dann will ich gewinnen, du nicht?


Nein ... ich für meinen Teil spiele ein MMO um Spaß zu haben.
Wenn ich "gewinnen" möchte, dann wende ich mich Dingen zu die einen existenziellen Wert haben.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Also sagen wir du spielst Fußball mit deinen Kumpels, biste dann auch so einer der nicht richtig mitspielt und dann gleichgültig verliert - krass, also wenn ich mit meinen Kumpels FuBa spiele (was wir jeden Sonntag tun) dann will ich da auch gewinnen


Du vergleichst Fußball mit einem MMO ... scho interessant. Aber um zur Frage zur kommen, ich spiele kein "FuBa" würde ich es jedoch tuen würde ich natürlich versuchen die beste Leistung zu erzielen. Nur woran macht man diese nun fest ?

Ballbesitz,Pässe, gutes Teamspiel etc. oder einfach nur an Torschüssen ?
Vllt. solltest du anstatt Kommentare meinerseits aus dem Kontext zu reißen, lieber versuchen nachzuvollziehen warum ich Schadensaddons die für jeden einsehbar sind, für nicht sinnvoll erachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt nur unnötig, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat: einfach mal RL-Flamen. Ist nur doof wenns dabei so blöd failed.


Hmm eig. sollte es kein "Flame" gegen RL sein (aber schön das du es so interpretierst), nur finde ich, das man zwar stolz sein kann wenn man in einem MMO geschafft hat. Es aber effektiv nichts bedeutet. 
Schließlich kann ich ja nirgendwo hingehen und sagen " Wuhuu, ich hab eben XY den alten Nap mit meiner Gilde first gelegt" ... "Yay, gail !!!! Hier haste nen Bier"


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Nein ... ich für meinen Teil spiele ein MMO um Spaß zu haben.
> Wenn ich "gewinnen" möchte, dann wende ich mich Dingen zu die einen existenziellen Wert haben.



DU willst also MIR vorschreiben was MIR Spaß machen SOLL?

Was andere Leute mit ihrer Zeit anfangen und als Spaß empfinden kann der getrost am Asar vorbeigehen. Der Fulballvergleich passt btw...beides sind Hobbys für die meisten, beides ist im Grunde völlig irrelevant, nichts wichtig fürs  überleben, man tut es aus Spaß. Manche gewinnen eben gerne...warum sollen sie dann in einem MMO nicht auch so sein?

Es gibt Leute die spielen jeden Tag X Stunden Fußball und sind jedes Wochende besoffen...das ist vollkommen normal scheinbar, wieder andere spielen Abrnds vl 3-4 Stunden ein Spiel und verhalten sich ansonsten nicht weiter auffallend aber kasieren hier "No Rl" Flames...

Wenn ich Spaß an den kleinen, wenn auch unbedeutenden Erfolgen habe, ist das meine Sache, nicht deine!
Da aber hier sowieso nur noch geflamet und niemand ne andere Meinung gelten lässt...bleib ich der Diskussion ebenfalls fern, im Endeffekt ist es mir egal.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> DU willst also MIR vorschreiben was MIR Spaß machen SOLL?


Ääähm Hä ?
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt den Zusammenhang nicht. Wo habe ich denn geschrieben was dir Spaß machen soll ?


Norjena schrieb:


> Was andere Leute mit ihrer Zeit anfangen und als Spaß empfinden kann der getrost am Asar vorbeigehen. Der Fulballvergleich passt btw...beides sind Hobbys für die meisten, beides ist im Grunde völlig irrelevant, nichts wichtig fürs  überleben, man tut es aus Spaß. Manche gewinnen eben gerne...warum sollen sie dann in einem MMO nicht auch so sein?


Ich ordne für mich persönlich in deinem Bsp. dem Fußball einfach einen höheren Stellenwert an, mir würde es einfach mehr bedeuten, mit einem Fußballverein zB. ein Turnier öÄ. zu gewinnen anstatt in einem Spiel einen Npc umgenatzt zu haben. Mehr nicht ... 


Norjena schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die spielen jeden Tag X Stunden Fußball und sind jedes Wochende besoffen...das ist vollkommen normal scheinbar, wieder andere spielen Abrnds vl 3-4 Stunden ein Spiel und verhalten sich ansonsten nicht weiter auffallend aber kasieren hier "No Rl" Flames...


Wer hat denn hier geschrieben, das MMO-Spieler kein Rl haben ? Ich habe nur gesagt, das mir Erfolge im richtigen Leben mehr bedeuten, als Siege in Computerspielen ....


Norjena schrieb:


> Wenn ich Spaß an den kleinen, wenn auch unbedeutenden Erfolgen habe, ist das meine Sache, nicht deine!


Hmm um dann mal mal auf dein Niveau zu kommen. Wenn ich meinem RL einen höheren Stellenwert zuornde als einem Spiel ist es meine Sache, nicht deine o0


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die spielen jeden Tag X Stunden Fußball und sind jedes Wochende besoffen...das ist vollkommen normal scheinbar, wieder andere spielen Abrnds vl 3-4 Stunden ein Spiel und verhalten sich ansonsten nicht weiter auffallend aber kasieren hier "No Rl" Flames...



Cool ... wir sind einer Meinung. o.O


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

Ha da fällt mir ein ich hab nen guten auf den ist hier noch niemand gekommen.

Ich zahl verdammt nochmal jeden Monat meine 13 Euro für das Spiel da erwarte ich gefälligst Addon´s für mein Geld!!!!!!EINSELF


So nachdem ich jetzt den Thread First 13€ Joker gezogen hab geh ich erstmal eine Rauchen............ :-)


P.S. Für alle die bis hier her gelesen haben und sich grad überlegen wie Sie mich dissen können weil ich ja so ein RL Verlierer bin..... Ihr würdet Sarkasmus und Ironie nichtmal erkennen wenn die euch gepflegt den Anus Penetrieren würde.

BTW da meinte jemand es bedeutet nichts wenn man in einem MMO was erreicht hat...... doch tut es schon zumindest für denjenigen der Spaß am Erfolg hat..... er hatte ganz banal einfach nur Spaß dabei. Und überhaupt eigentlich gibt es nichts im Leben das grundsätlich eine Bedeutung hat, immer nur die die WIR selbst der Sache beimessen.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one, iwie verstehst du nur was du verstehen willst, oder?
Ich mein mal abgesehen davon das du mit diesem Niveau begonnen hast (du kannst mir nicht erzählen das das kein Flame war, damit machst du dich nur lächerlich) schaffst du es weder Argumente zu bringen, noch sie zu wiederlegen.

Wann habe ich denn eigentlich behauptet das ich mich an spielerischen Erfolgen aufgeile? Eh? Natürlich ist ein Turniersieg beim Fußball was ganz anderes und hätte auch für mich einen höheren Stellenwert, was anderes hab ich auch nie behauptet, deswegen find ichs trotzdem ziemlich gammlig wenn ich im Spiel nix auf die Reihe kriege, ich spiele schließlich des Erfolgs und der Challenge wegen und nicht um in der Stadt rum zu gammeln und Leute anzugaffen.

Ich wäre ja auch dafür das wir malwieder zum Thema zurückkehren und dann kannst du uns nochmal genau erläutern was genau dich daran so stört wenn irgendwelche Deppen ein solches Analysetool missbrauchen, ich mein das ab und zu dein Chat ein wenig vollgespammt ist kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber was genau ist denn daran noch so schlimm? Wie gesagt, ich hab damit kein Problem, warum auch, ich finds stellenweise sogar sehr gut.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Hmm iwie. scheine ich das ganze falsch auszudrücken. Also nochmal gaaaanz langsam.

--> ICH <---  spiele ein Spiel um Spaß zu haben, klar möchte ich auch etwas im Spiel schaffen.
Jedoch bedeuten -->MIR<-- Erfolge im richtigen Leben mehr und das ist -->MEINE<-- Meinung. (Wenn es jemand anders sieht ist es doch okay mensch, jeder ist verschieden !)
Es tut mir leid, wenn sich jemand durch eine solche Aussage angegriffen fühlt, jedoch war und ist es nicht als Flame gemeint. Schade, das es sofort als solches interpretiert wird.
Wer lieber Daddeln, Fuball oder Saufen präferiet ist doch jedem selbst überlassen... und wieviel Ernsthaftigkeit jeder in sein Hobby legt ist mir sowas von Wurst[kein !!! Flame !!!] 
Es war absolut nichts von dem was ich geschrieben habe in irgendeiner weise als Flame gegen "Pro-Spieler" "Casuals" Fußballer öÄ. gedacht !

(Soho ... nun bin ich lächerlich, da ich meine "Flames" als nicht Flames deklariere ... Doofenmütze aufn Kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja auch dafür das wir malwieder zum Thema zurückkehren und dann kannst du uns nochmal genau erläutern was genau dich daran so stört wenn irgendwelche Deppen ein solches Analysetool missbrauchen, ich mein das ab und zu dein Chat ein wenig vollgespammt ist kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber was genau ist denn daran noch so schlimm?



Ganz einfach, nehmen wir unser allseits beliebtes Beispiel Wow.
In Wow warst du ein Depp wenn du nichtmal 3k DPS in Instanz XY machen konntest (Obwohl für diese Instanz 1.8k DPS mehr als ausreichend gewesenen wären)
Es führt einfach dazu, das Spieler die an dieser Grenze scheitern obwohl es nicht nötig ist. Und sich wieder eine Schaden ist alles Mentalität bildet ... 

Bis jetzt weiß noch niemand wie Aion im EU Endcontent aussehen wird, wie die Fähigkeiten skalieren etc. aber bevor soetwas klar ist wird schon nach Dmg-Metern verlangt. In gut 90% der Fälle werden DMG Meter nur als *******vergleich herangezogen und nicht als objektiver verbesserungswürdiger Wert.

Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe, wenn es ein Analysetool in Aion geben _sollte_, dann sollte es für's PvE nicht für alle, sondern nur für den RL einsehbar sein.

Edit:


> Aero_one, iwie verstehst du nur was du verstehen willst, oder?
> Ich mein mal abgesehen davon das du mit diesem Niveau begonnen hast (du kannst mir nicht erzählen das das kein Flame war, damit machst du dich nur lächerlich) schaffst du es weder Argumente zu bringen, noch sie zu wiederlegen.



Klar ich schreibe die ganze Zeit nur, das Pc-Spieler kein Rl haben und Flame mit jedem Satz.
Zeig mir einen Satz von mir in dem ich offensichtlich auch nur einen Spieler verbal beleidigt habe ! Die einzigen deiner heißgeliebten Flames sehe ich auf deiner Seite da du anscheinend nicht mal ansatzweise versucht meine Meinung zu verstehen. Ich bringe andauernd Argumente meinerseits, die nur mit einem o0 WTF FLAME !!!!1112 deinerseits kommentiert werden. Keine eigene Meinung aber 10 eigene Ratgeber ...


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm um dann mal mal auf dein Niveau zu kommen. Wenn ich meinem RL einen höheren Stellenwert zuornde als einem Spiel ist es meine Sache, nicht deine o0



Ich schrieb das diese Erfolge unbedeutend sind, lesen>verstehen, unbedeutend heißt das sie schlichtweg nicht wichtig sind, aber dennoch Freunde bereiten können. Mit RL oder Spiel vorziehen hat das absolut nichts zu tun.


----------



## The Future (22. Juli 2009)

Omg irgendwie hört es sich wie der kleinkrieg der Kindergarten Gruppe an.

Analyse Tools sind gut auch wenn sie fast keiner lesen kann.


Aber wenn fast keiner diese Analyse Tools richtig benutzen kann sollte man diese nicht einfügen da der rest damit benachteiligt ist.

Ja aber die Allgemeinheit kann doch damit nichts Anfangen und ich würde es benutzen um besser zu werden.

Ja für dich wäre es gut aber die allgemeinheit würde es nur als dps meter nehmen und diese falsch deuten

Ja aber selbst wenn die Allgemeinheit dies falsch deutet wäre es ja für die leute gut die, diese Analyse Tools lesen können.

Ja das sagte ich doch auch blos du hättest nur was davon und der rest würde dann von der instanz ausgeschlossen werden.

Ja ebend aber nur weil die meisten es falsch benutzen ich würde ja damit weit mehr als nur die Dps zahlen ablesen können.

Ja aber der rest würde nur die dps zahlen lesen das du deinen char verbessern willst habe ich ja nichts dagegen.


Ja ebend aber für mich wäre es besser da ich mich so verbessern könnte.

Aber: HORSAFDFEFSD EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> Omg irgendwie hört es sich wie der kleinkrieg der Kindergarten Gruppe an.



Darum hab ich in der Zwischenzeit ja auch gepasst, wir ist es egal obs kommt oder nicht, spielen werd ich so oder so.


----------



## Sin (22. Juli 2009)

Hmm wobei ihr dann eigentlich auch Teamspeak oder ähnliches verbieten müsstet, da es ja auch ein "hilfetool" ist und das Spielen in Gruppen vereinfacht, ähnlich wie Omen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm wobei ihr dann eigentlich auch Teamspeak oder ähnliches verbieten müsstet, da es ja auch ein "hilfetool" ist und das Spielen in Gruppen vereinfacht, ähnlich wie Omen.



Und Skype und andere ähnliche Programme ebenfalls. Und Telefonleitungen auch. o.O


----------



## RDE (23. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ist wie früher in der Schule die schlechten Leute will man nicht in seinem Völkerballteam haben.



Dass aber auch die schlechten Spieler gern mitspielen wollen kommt einem nicht in den Sinn.

Wer Addons benötigt um bestimmte Inhalte zu meistern ist schlicht und ergreifend unfähig. (Was jetzt nicht Analysetools betrifft da diese keinerlei aktive Hilfestellung bieten, dennoch bin ich auch bei diesen Werkzeugen dagegen. Grund siehe unten.)

Die Elite packt jedes Spiel ohne solchen Schund. Darauf kann man stolz sein. Alles andere ist Wunschdenken.

Ich habe für Nein gestimmt.

Der Grund weshalb ich auch Analysetools ungern sehen würde ist, so nützlich es auch sein mag, viele Spieler die Werte auf DMG, Heal und hassunichgesehen beschränken werden. Missbrauch wird es immer geben und darunter leidet dann die Mehrheit. Reines Präventivdenken you know?


----------



## Virikas (23. Juli 2009)

Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts gegen Auswertungsmöglichkeiten. Im Endeffekt gab es diese schon damals in MC und da hat es auch noch niemandem geschadet. Die Auswertungsmöglichkeiten waren zwar noch nicht so hoch, aber Sachen wie Maximalschaden, höchster Crit etc. liess sich auch damals schon auslesen. Was ich und meine Jägerkollegen auch fleissig genutzt haben um gegenseitig das Equip zu optimieren und uns gegenseitig anzuspornen.

Was ich allerdings nicht wirklich toll finde sind viele der anderen Addons. Aggrometer z.B. finde ich eine Katastrophe weil es für mich persönlich viel vom Flair eines DD's zerstört. Im Endeffekt war es vor denselben immer eine Gratwanderung wievel Schaden mehr man wohl noch raushauen konnte bevor der Kernriese auf einen zugestampft kam, oder wieviel Burst es wohl wie früh im Kampf vertragen würde. Es war im Endeffekt auch nötig den Tank zu kennen respektive seine Spielweise und bei neuen Tanks erst mal vorsichtig an die Sache rangehen. Allerdings war am Aggrolimit agieren auch immer ein Risikospiel, wie viel geht noch bevor ich den Raid wipe. Trotzdem hat man immer probiert wieviel noch geht und dann ist halt mal ein Versuch in die Binsen gegangen, schwamm drüber. Heute hingegen rotze ich alles raus was geht ohne drüber nachzudenken und sobald links das Lämpchen aufblinkt weiss ich ich muss es mal wieder 10 Sekunden etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. Und in die gleiche Sparte schlagen halt einige Addons, gross auf die Balken achten ist nicht nötig, wenn irgendeiner Schaden nimmt fängt Addon X schon an rot zu blinken und das ganze noch zentral auf dem Bildschirm damit ich doch noch nebenbei das Fussballspiel schauen kann. 

Gleiches gilt für Addons wie Gatherer, Questhelper etc. Früher ging alles problemlos ohne solche Hilfsmittel, heute kann sich ein subjektiv gefühlter Grossteil der Spieler den Standort des Blümchens nicht mehr merken das sie gerade pflücken. Oder verstehen ohne angezeigte Questkoordinaten und Geblinke nicht, dass "liegt neben dem Brunnen nördlich der Stadt" halt bedeutet dass man von der Stadt aus nach Norden laufen muss und dann nach einem Brunnen Ausschau hält sondern sind schon überfordert wenn es darum geht in welche Richtung wohl Norden liegt. 

Daher bin ich halt der Meinung das viele der in WoW vorhandenen Addons dazu geführt haben, dass sich meinem persönlichen Eindruck nach immer mehr eine "Roxxor ich bin so geil" wie auch eine "Ich bin so dumm wie ein Toastbrot" und eine "Aufmerksamkeit ist was für Looser" Sparte gebildet hat. Einfach weil viele Addons doch das Denken abnehmen respektive viele Spieler meinen das würden sie. 

Schlussendlich bin ich daher lieber dafür generell keine Addons einzubauen weil reicht man den Leuten den kleinen Finger wird bald die ganze Hand gefordert. Maximal über einen Parserlogs liesse vermutlich diskutieren und dann wäre den "Profiraids" respektive den wirklich an Verbesserung interessierten Spielern auch geholfen.


----------



## Ellnassil (23. Juli 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> Dass aber auch die schlechten Spieler gern mitspielen wollen kommt einem nicht in den Sinn.



Klar, aber es entzieht sich meinem Interesse. Wobei ich in lernwillige und lernunwillige schlechte Spieler unterscheide. Gruppe 1 davon genießt bei mir ein hohes ansehen und wenn ich Zeit habe helfe ich solchen Leute auch gerne, Gruppe 2 find ich so sinnvoll wie Krebs.

Die Sache ist halt die, ich möchte in kurzer Zeit viel erreichen da ich Spaß am Erfolg habe wenn ich MMO´s Spiele. Belaste ich meine Gruppe nun mit schlechten Spielern so kosten mich diese meine wertvolle Freizeit welche ich Sinnvoller verbringen hätte können. Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit die dafür nötig wäre das gleiche zu erreichen in einer Casual Gilde wie dies in einer Gilde möglich ist in der alle besser bei der Sache sind.

In Casual Gilden geht die Mutti ma 30 Minuten AFK das Kind wickeln, Papi pumpt dem kleinen ma fix den Hinterreifen neu auf oder oder oder..... und viel zu oft wird dann der RL Joker gezogen wenn man keine Lust mehr hat. Auf sowas hab ich keine Lust, wenn ich mir 3-4 Stunden Zeit nehme (und davon hab ich als IT Consultant nicht besonders viel) dann will ich davon nicht 2 Stunden ein AFK fest feiern müssen bei dem ich meine Zeit verschwende.

Ich kenne btw. beide Seiten der Medaillie und hab auch viele Freunde die bewußt in Casual Community´s spielen. Wenn ich mir aber ansehe wie oft die angepisst sind weils kacke läuft weil sie eigentlich sehr gut spielen und nur vor Progressgilden zurückschrecken weils da ja angeblich zugeht wie beim Militär, tja dann bestätigt sich wieder eins. Gleichbleibendes Leistungs und Interessenniveau ist das beste was man als Gildenleiter für eine Gilde tun kann!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Es geht doch auch nicht um die Tatsache ob die vermeindlich schlechten Spieler mitspielen möchten oder nicht....gleich und gleich findet sich doch....

Ich meine für mich ist mir meine Zeit ehrlich gesagt auch zu kostbar einem Gruppenmitglied erstmal zu erklären wo denn die WASD Tasten auf seinem Keyboard sind....

Aber das hat doch was von einer natürlichen Selektion die völlig autonom abläuft...die Leute die schnell,präziese und mit dem Kopf bei der Sache spielen wollen treffen sich früher oder später und werden eine Konstelation in der Form beibehalten....anders herum wird es aber auch genauso Leute bzw Gruppen geben wo eben besagte Mütter und Väter spielen die dann einander auch mal 30min afk erlauben und da kein stress mit haben...also ist jeder zufrieden...


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Juli 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> Der Grund weshalb ich auch Analysetools ungern sehen würde ist, so nützlich es auch sein mag, viele Spieler die Werte auf DMG, Heal und hassunichgesehen beschränken werden.



Auf welche Werte sollen wir denn deiner Meinung nach sonst achten?
Jetzt kommt mir nicht wieder mit "dem Menschen dahinter..". Das ist nämlich kein Argument, sondern einfach mal nen aus der Luft gegriffener Begriff welcher aber überhaupt nicht in die Diskussion passt. Schließlich hat "der Mensch dahinter." rein garnichts mit meinen Anforderungen an meine Mitspieler zu tun, ich will in erster Linie das sie sich auf meinem spielerischem Niveau befinden und ich muss meine Ziele mit den ihren gleich setzen können. Ob sie dann nachher menschlich auch noch zu dem Rest passen findet man eh erst raus wenn man länger zusammen gespielt hat - Interessiert mich i. d. R. aber herzlich wenig.

Meine Zeit ist mir auch zu schade Leute durch das Endgame zu "ziehen" weil diese einfach unfähig sind, das heisst aber nicht das wir diese Spieler deswegen nicht mitspielen lassen - sollen sie spielen, aber sie sollen auch nicht erwarten das Spiel von anderen auf dem goldenem Tablett durchgespielt zu bekommen - das wär ja die Höhe.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Mal ganz von dieser "gute spieler schlechte spieler" debatte weg...

ich wäre schon für eine art Analysetool...muss ja jetzt nichts im stile von recount oder so sein...aber bissi seine leistung nachschauen wäre schon ganz nett...

was ich garnet begrüßen würde wären so absolut überflüssige sachen wie beispielsweise in wow healbot oder sowas....


----------



## For-Free (23. Juli 2009)

Naja solange solche Analysetools nicht direkt von NCSoft eingebaut werden bzw. nachgereicht werden, wird man keine "Einzel-Addons" bekommen. Sollte nämlich die Schnittstelle für Addons freigegeben werden und sich das Spiel einer breiten Spielermasse erfreuen darf, wird es wieder jeglichen Mist an Addons geben. Schließlich ist ja alles "offen" und der findige Addon-Entwickler kann bauen was er mag.

Somit sollte NCSoft (oder wie der Entwickler von Aion heißen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), die Schnittstelle garnicht erst aufmachen oder eher selbstständig (wie z.B. WoW ganz langsam viele Addons intigriert hat) die "geforderten" Addons ins Spiel bringen.

Aber ich bleibe immernoch der Meinung, Analysetools sind was feines! Trotzdem wird es in Aion so schnell keine Addons geben.


----------



## RDE (23. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Auf welche Werte sollen wir denn deiner Meinung nach sonst achten?
> Jetzt kommt mir nicht wieder mit "dem Menschen dahinter..". Das ist nämlich kein Argument, sondern einfach mal nen aus der Luft gegriffener Begriff welcher aber überhaupt nicht in die Diskussion passt. Schließlich hat "der Mensch dahinter." rein garnichts mit meinen Anforderungen an meine Mitspieler zu tun, ich will in erster Linie das sie sich auf meinem spielerischem Niveau befinden und ich muss meine Ziele mit den ihren gleich setzen können. Ob sie dann nachher menschlich auch noch zu dem Rest passen findet man eh erst raus wenn man länger zusammen gespielt hat - Interessiert mich i. d. R. aber herzlich wenig.



Du scheinst etwas gänzlich falsches in meine Aussage zu interpretieren.  

Ein Beispiel um meinen Gedankengang zugänglich zu machen:
Heiler A heilt (diesmal tatsächlich aus der Luft gegriffene Werte) 500k HP.
Heiler B heilt 150k HP doch was nicht aus der Analyse hervorgeht ist, dass Heiler B auch CC gespendet hat
um einen Wipe zu verhindern. Der Raid war dennoch ein Success.
Welcher ist nun der schlechtere Heiler? Keiner. Aber es gibt sicher genug bildungsfremde Spieler die daraus
den Schluss ziehen, Heiler B wäre schlechter weil er nicht genug heilt. 

Ein gutes Beispiel brachte bereits ein anderer Diskussionsteilnehmer in einer der vorhergegangenen Seiten mit
einem Freund (wars ein Pala?) der vom Gildenleader gedroht bekommen hat, aus der Gilde geworfen zu werden
weil er nicht genug heilt.


@Ellnassil:
Siehst du DAS wiederum kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn du wenig Freizeit hast und diese so
gestalten möchtest wie du es magst, dann hast du mein vollestes Verständnis. In Anbetracht deiner bisherigen
Postings in diesem Thema gestehe ich dir aber auch genug Grips und Erfahrung zu, auch ohne Analyse zu erkennen
wer denn nun tatsächlich ein "guter" bzw. ein "schlechter" Spieler ist.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Juli 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> Heiler A heilt (diesmal tatsächlich aus der Luft gegriffene Werte) 500k HP.
> Heiler B heilt 150k HP doch was nicht aus der Analyse hervorgeht ist, dass Heiler B auch CC gespendet hat
> um einen Wipe zu verhindern. *Der Raid war dennoch ein Success*.
> Welcher ist nun der schlechtere Heiler? Keiner. Aber es gibt sicher genug bildungsfremde Spieler die daraus
> den Schluss ziehen, Heiler B wäre schlechter weil er nicht genug heilt.



Dann ist die Analyse doch gar nicht nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem sieht man ja auch CC im Combatlog und spätestens wennn der Spieler darauf angesprochen wird kann er das gerade stellen. Und was bildungsfremde Spieler daraus machen ist deren Sache, die Addonschnittstelle kann ja nix dafür und ich würde mir überlegen ob ich da überhaupt weiterspielen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Natürlich muss man auch wissen wie man etwaige Analysetools zu lesen hat....das ist ja das große Problem der WoW-Community....viele haben Recount...ein Bruchteil davon weiss damit sinnvoll umzugehen..die meisten nutzen das ja nur um am ende der ini/des raids den DMG in sämtliche verfügbaren channels zu spammen...


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Juli 2009)

Richtig, was "manche" in die Healstatistik reininterpretieren ist nicht mein Bier, das ist mir vollkommen egal. Ich wiederhole mich, denn das hab ich hier auch schon mehrfach eingeworfen, aber wenn ein Raidleiter oder irgendjemand dann meint dir deswegen an den Kragen gehen zu müssen könntest du einfach ein wenig weiterblättern in diesem Tool und die CCs für den Kampf posten, ganz einfach.
Es sind einfach zwei verschiedene Aufgaben beim diesem Kampf miteinander verglichen worden, was soll man dazu sagen, das ist schlichtweg Dummheit.
Ich vergleiche meinen single Target DPS auch nicht mit dem der Bomber bei Bossen wo das nunmal die zu erfüllenen Aufgaben sind.

Wenn andere das tun und du dich, weil jemand den DPSMeter geposted hat, gestört fühlst kannst du ihm einfach den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.


----------



## Ellnassil (23. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Dann ist die Analyse doch gar nicht nötig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehe ich anders, nur weil ein Raid ein Success war muß man nicht auf Analyse verzichten. Ich hab z.B. keine Lust meiner Truppe faule Eier zuzumuten die nicht auf dem gleichen Leistungsniveau spielen wie der Rest.

Es geht dabei nicht um Dinge wie Spieler A macht 1000 Schaden und Spieler B 900 Schaden OMG kickt Spieler B sondern eher um Dinge wie Spieler B könnte 900 machen aber macht 300. Ist ein ganz einfaches Beispiel bei dem Sonderaufgaben wie CC und sowas nicht berücksichtigt wurden. Und selbst wenn er CC gemacht hat, dann seh ich das in einem guten Analysetool und weiß jo weniger Schaden aber der Raidnutzen war genauso hoch wie bei dem Spieler der keinen CC gemacht hat (vielleicht weil seine Klasse gar keinen hat).


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, nur weil ein Raid ein Success war muß man nicht auf Analyse verzichten. Ich hab z.B. keine Lust meiner Truppe faule Eier zuzumuten die nicht auf dem gleichen Leistungsniveau spielen wie der Rest.



Sicherlich, ich schau auch Ständig nachem Raid ins WoL selbst wenns nur blödes abfarmen war, aber nötig ist es nicht unbedingt spätestens beim Progress fällts auf und bei neuen schaut man ja eh immer mal drüber, aber ich hau nicht direkt jemanden an nur weil er mal nen schlechten Tag hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellnassil (23. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Sicherlich, ich schau auch Ständig nachem Raid ins WoL selbst wenns nur blödes abfarmen war, aber nötig ist es nicht unbedingt spätestens beim Progress fällts auf und bei neuen schaut man ja eh immer mal drüber, aber ich hau nicht direkt jemanden an nur weil er mal nen schlechten Tag hatt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das niemand immer gleich gut spielt und es schlechte Tage gibt darüber brauchen wir uns denk ich nicht unterhalten. Wir sind ja keine Maschinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (23. Juli 2009)

Kay, habt mich überzeugt und auch meine Bedenken ausgeräumt.
;P


----------



## Dormamu (24. Juli 2009)

Es geht aber auch nicht unbedingt darum wie ihr selber mit diesen Addons umgehen würdet sondern wie die breite Masse es macht. Und fakt ist einfach viele machen es falsch.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Auf welche Werte sollen wir denn deiner Meinung nach sonst achten?
> Jetzt kommt mir nicht wieder mit "dem Menschen dahinter..". Das ist nämlich kein Argument, sondern einfach mal nen aus der Luft gegriffener Begriff welcher aber überhaupt nicht in die Diskussion passt. Schließlich hat "der Mensch dahinter." rein garnichts mit meinen Anforderungen an meine Mitspieler zu tun, ich will in erster Linie das sie sich auf meinem spielerischem Niveau befinden und ich muss meine Ziele mit den ihren gleich setzen können. Ob sie dann nachher menschlich auch noch zu dem Rest passen findet man eh erst raus wenn man länger zusammen gespielt hat - Interessiert mich i. d. R. aber herzlich wenig.
> 
> Meine Zeit ist mir auch zu schade Leute durch das Endgame zu "ziehen" weil diese einfach unfähig sind, das heisst aber nicht das wir diese Spieler deswegen nicht mitspielen lassen - sollen sie spielen, aber sie sollen auch nicht erwarten das Spiel von anderen auf dem goldenem Tablett durchgespielt zu bekommen - das wär ja die Höhe.



Nun ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, aber das du dich auf Werte wie DPS und Heilung in einem Raid beschrängst find ich ist ein kleines Armutszeugnis(<-- vorsicht persönliche Meinung).
Ich nehme gerne einen Wipe hin wenn die Gruppe lustig drauf ist und alle Spaß haben(<-- auch hier nur eigene Meinung).
Aus diesem Grund werden wir wohl auch nie mals zusammen Raiden gehen.

Deshalb solte eine Firma entscheiden ob sie auf die breite Masse hören soll oder nicht. 
Bei Sachen die mit Klassen zu tun haben solte man zum Beispiel nicht auf die breite Masse hören weil jeder nur an seinen Vorteil denkt. Bei Sachen wie zum Beispiel Housing oder etwas in die Richtig solte man die Ideen der Community aufgreifen und im eigenen Stil umsetzen. Also genau andersherum wie es Blizz macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber das führt wieder zu weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YingelYangel (24. Juli 2009)

Was ist aus denn Leuten nur geworden,Addons heir addons hier manman solow sind die alle geworden früher hattes du soeine scheise nicht da hast skill gebraucht.


----------



## Norjena (24. Juli 2009)

YingelYangel schrieb:


> Was ist aus denn Leuten nur geworden,Addons heir addons hier manman solow sind die alle geworden früher hattes du soeine scheise nicht da hast skill gebraucht.



Könntest du das bitte übersetzten?

 Da dein viel gelobter Skill anscheinend nichtmal zum Satzbau reicht wird dir ganz sicher kein Addon beim irgendwas "solomachen" helfen.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Nun ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, aber das du dich auf Werte wie DPS und Heilung in einem Raid beschrängst find ich ist ein kleines Armutszeugnis(<-- vorsicht persönliche Meinung).
> Ich nehme gerne einen Wipe hin wenn die Gruppe lustig drauf ist und alle Spaß haben(<-- auch hier nur eigene Meinung).



Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderem zu tun?
Also ich weiss nicht in welcher Welt du lebst, ich finds nen bisschen merkwürdig, aber nur weil ich bei Neuaufnahmen eher den guten Spieler als den netten Spieler nehme heisst es doch noch lange nicht das wir keinen Spaß im Raid hätten?! Unser Trashtalk war der absolute abfuck und ausserhalb von Raids konnte man sich sowohl übers Spiel als auch über sich gegenseitig super amüsieren, als würden wir da stumpf verbissen 24/7 raiden und bloß kein Witz und Spaß dulden - so ist es ganz sicher nicht. 

Aber mal davon abgesehen beschränke ich mich auch nicht nur auf die DPS und Healstatistiken im Raid, movement und den Boss überleben ist auch wichtig - was bringt mir nen Hunter der 9k DPS rauskarrt aber nur 20 Sekunden am Kampf teilgenommen hat? ;]


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aber mal davon abgesehen beschränke ich mich auch nicht nur auf die DPS und Healstatistiken im Raid, movement und den Boss überleben ist auch wichtig - was bringt mir nen Hunter der 9k DPS rauskarrt aber nur 20 Sekunden am Kampf teilgenommen hat? ;]



dann kurz ins log schauen beim hunter um zu sehen was die letzten 30 sec passiert ist bevor er starb und kurz mit den daran beteiligten sprechen und gut ist, deshalb hat man trotzdem spaß ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> dann kurz ins log schauen beim hunter um zu sehen was die letzten 30 sec passiert ist bevor er starb und kurz mit den daran beteiligten sprechen und gut ist, deshalb hat man trotzdem spaß ^^



Hä? Du siehst doch im Gesamtdmg schon das da was nicht stimmt, da brauchste garnicht tiefer ins Log schauen - ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das der Begriff DPS hier inflationär falsch verwendet wird, weil DPS != Dmg.
Ich versteh deinen Post nicht.. ._.

/e
Viele wissen einfach nicht wie die Zahl "DPS" eigentlich entsteht.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ok wie viele nervige addon´s außer BÄM gibts noch?
> Wen stören sinnlose addon´s, man braucht se ja nicht zu installieren.
> 
> 
> Was verstehst du unter Spielzerstörend? Ich schätze mal du meinst damit DPS Meter welche dann total verdreht ausgelesen werden von Leuten die a) keinen Schaden machen und b) meistens keinen Plan haben welche dann wiederum Leuten die ebensowenig Ahnung haben vermitteln wollen wie Geil Sie doch sind und welch feine 20 Zentimeter Alabama Schwanz doch in Ihrer Hose schlummert. Nein das ist nicht spielzerstörend.... das ist Realität Baby, SO IST UNSERE GESELLSCHAFT gewöhn dich drann oder zieh nach Alaska.




was ist denn bei dir kaputt?


----------



## Doomsta (24. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ha da fällt mir ein ich hab nen guten auf den ist hier noch niemand gekommen.
> 
> Ich zahl verdammt nochmal jeden Monat meine 13 Euro für das Spiel da erwarte ich gefälligst Addon´s für mein Geld!!!!!!EINSELF
> 
> ...




Deswegen möchte ich keine AddOns für Aion. nacher finden sich noch mehr personen wie du in der Community. Arme arme Welt.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Deswegen möchte ich keine AddOns für Aion. nacher finden sich noch mehr personen wie du in der Community. Arme arme Welt.


Hä? Gute Spieler oder was?
Wieso musste WoW denn Spieler wie dich in die Community ziehen, so mal als dreiste Gegenfrage?

@Magaroth.Thrall, gibts das auch mit Begründung?


----------



## Doomsta (24. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das Thema nie ein ende finden, hier prallt grade die Einstellung RL über alles Spaß ist wenn niemand für irgendwas rechenschaft ablegen muß etc.... gegen die Einstellung ich hab spaß an Erfolg und ich möchte mich nicht mit schlechten Spielern belasten.
> 
> Allerdings versteh ich den Cheat vergleich nicht wirklich, welchen Ingame Vorteil also außer das man sich (richtig angewendet) durch eine gute Analyse verbessert gibt sowas einem denn?


 Omen -> für mich ein "cheat" tool, wegen aggro anzeige. Ich schwelge in erinnerungen wie MC und Co ohne Omen getankt wurde, das hat noch skill benötigt!
TotemKiller addons -> Oh wie es mich aufregt gegen hunter im pvp mit meinem schamie abzukacken wegen diesenv erdammten totemkiller addons die automatisch meine totems per pet killen lassen.
PowaAuras und ähnliches-> für mich ist es cheating wenn man auf dem screen mit einer 5x5 cm großen un überseh baren message mitgeteilt kriegt "JETZT INSTANT FEUERBALL DRÜCKEN" oder "JETZT INSIGNIE DRÜCKEN - DU BIST IM STUN". Da verkommt man zu einer maschine...wie vorher schon gesagt so könnte ein dressierter Affe zocken.

Ach und btw.: wer bist du dass du hier gott und die welt als Noobs darstellst etc.?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hä? Du siehst doch im Gesamtdmg schon das da was nicht stimmt, da brauchste garnicht tiefer ins Log schauen - ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das der Begriff DPS hier inflationär falsch verwendet wird, weil DPS != Dmg.



Ich hab mich in meinen eigenen Gedankengängen verfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken das man nicht darauf Schließen sollte das der 9K DPS Hunter nicht unbedingt aus selbstverschulden gestorben ist, was sich aus irgendeinem Grund für mich so angehört hatt (Ich hab wohl zuviel im 1000DPS Thread Quergelesen sry)



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Viele wissen einfach nicht wie die Zahl "DPS" eigentlich entsteht.



Das weiß ich allerdings ziehmlich genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich eh als erstes nach Boss Schaden sortiere und mir erst im zweiten gang die DPS anschaue


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

Ehm..
Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten (um Gottes willen, das würde in Tränen enden).. aber Ellnassils Argumentation bezieht sich auf Analysetools wie z. B. Recount, WoWWebstats usw. und nicht etwa auf die von dir genannten Tools.



Doomsta schrieb:


> Omen -> für mich ein "cheat" tool, wegen aggro anzeige. Ich schwelge in erinnerungen wie MC und Co ohne Omen getankt wurde, das hat noch skill benötigt!



Nicht wirklich, wenn du nen Krieger mit Defspec als Tank hattest war es quasi unmöglich die Aggro zu ziehen, vielleicht vom 3ten Boss in BWL abgesehen. Sonst gab es nur wenige Situationen wo man mal nen bisschen drauf achten musste wie man keine Aggro zieht (als Rogue bei Vaelastrasz) - mit BC war das total krass mit der Aggro, dort war das ganze vieeel näher bei einander und jetzt bei WotLK braucht man solche Tools schonwieder nichtmehr.. Hi, Pallytps.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Omen -> für mich ein "cheat" tool, wegen aggro anzeige. Ich schwelge in erinnerungen wie MC und Co ohne Omen getankt wurde, das hat noch skill benötigt!



Wurde ja in WoW fest eingebaut, von daher braucht man dafür nicht unbedingt ein Addon



Doomsta schrieb:


> TotemKiller addons -> Oh wie es mich aufregt gegen hunter im pvp mit meinem schamie abzukacken wegen diesenv erdammten totemkiller addons die automatisch meine totems per pet killen lassen.



Da braucht man kein Addon für sondern das geht über Makros und die gibts in AION auch



Doomsta schrieb:


> PowaAuras und ähnliches-> für mich ist es cheating wenn man auf dem screen mit einer 5x5 cm großen un überseh baren message mitgeteilt kriegt "JETZT INSTANT FEUERBALL DRÜCKEN" oder "JETZT INSIGNIE DRÜCKEN - DU BIST IM STUN". Da verkommt man zu einer maschine...wie vorher schon gesagt so könnte ein dressierter Affe zocken.



Das wird in AION eh direkt rechts neben dem Mob angezeigt, mal abgesehen vom "jetzt insignie drücken"


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken das man nicht darauf Schließen sollte das der 9K DPS Hunter nicht unbedingt aus selbstverschulden gestorben ist, was sich aus irgendeinem Grund für mich so angehört hatt (Ich hab wohl zuviel im 1000DPS Thread Quergelesen sry)



Achso, ja naja.. das ist natürlich ne andere Sache, ich meinte nur das es für mich als Schurkenspieler kein sonderliches Problem war die DPS-Spitze in einem Bosskampf auf 10k+ zu bringen, es war mir aber nicht möglich diese zu halten weswegen ich mich dann einfach sterben lasse bzw. ich afk rumstehe. Dann steht bei mir zwar 10k DPS, aber im Gesamtschaden bin ich irgendwo bei den Heilern.


----------



## Ellnassil (25. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Omen -> für mich ein "cheat" tool, wegen aggro anzeige. Ich schwelge in erinnerungen wie MC und Co ohne Omen getankt wurde, das hat noch skill benötigt!
> TotemKiller addons -> Oh wie es mich aufregt gegen hunter im pvp mit meinem schamie abzukacken wegen diesenv erdammten totemkiller addons die automatisch meine totems per pet killen lassen.
> PowaAuras und ähnliches-> für mich ist es cheating wenn man auf dem screen mit einer 5x5 cm großen un überseh baren message mitgeteilt kriegt "JETZT INSTANT FEUERBALL DRÜCKEN" oder "JETZT INSIGNIE DRÜCKEN - DU BIST IM STUN". Da verkommt man zu einer maschine...wie vorher schon gesagt so könnte ein dressierter Affe zocken.
> 
> Ach und btw.: wer bist du dass du hier gott und die welt als Noobs darstellst etc.?



MC hat Skill benötigt..... haben wir das gleiche Spiel gespielt?
Deine tollen Totemkiller Addons sind nicht mehr als Buttons für Makro´s und die gibts wie bereits erwähnt in AION jetzt schon
Ahja eine moderne Anzeige von Ingamevariablen in einer Form die den User anspricht ist also Cheaten.... ich dachte immer das wären Dinge wie unlimited Ammo und durch Wände gehen können und so,.......... wieder was gelernt.

hhhhmmmm wenn du mir aufzeigst wo ich Gott und die Welt als Noobs dargestellt habe werde ich dir diese Frage gerne beantworten. Solange diese Tatsache allerdings nur in deiner Phantasie besteht sehe ich allerdings davon ab dieser Wahnvorstellung einen Nährboden zu geben.


----------



## Tuskorr (27. Juli 2009)

Bitte keine Addons, gibt zwar manchmal ganz nützliche Sachen, aber auf den Pure Skill kommt es an


----------



## Ellnassil (27. Juli 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Bitte keine Addons, gibt zwar manchmal ganz nützliche Sachen, aber auf den Pure Skill kommt es an



Pure Skill haben vielleicht grade mal 1-2% aller Spieler der Rest denkt nur er hätte ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (27. Juli 2009)

naja das einzige was ich bisher bei Aion vermisse ist die Anzeige der Mob HP...ansonsten finde ich die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten fürs Interface völlig ausreichend...auch die Gruppenanzeige und ähnliches ist übersichtlich und völlig ok so wie sie ist!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juli 2009)

Du meisnt die Anzeige in Zahlen?

Naja....is auch ne gewohnheitssache von WoW da man das ja da irgendwann eingebracht hat....man kann sich ja seine HP schon in Zahlen anzeigen lassen finde das reicht...


----------



## Madir (27. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> MC hat Skill benötigt..... haben wir das gleiche Spiel gespielt?



Die Frage ist wohl er wann hast du es gespielt. Zu Anfangszeiten von WoW war es schon ne Herausforderung 40 Mann für MC Organisiert zu bekommen und den ganzen Leuten die Taktiken einzubläuen.


----------



## Ellnassil (27. Juli 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl er wann hast du es gespielt. Zu Anfangszeiten von WoW war es schon ne Herausforderung 40 Mann für MC Organisiert zu bekommen und den ganzen Leuten die Taktiken einzubläuen.



Ich sprach nicht vom Orgaskill eines Raidleiters sondern vom Skill der dem einzelnen abverlangt wurde und der war in MC nun wahrlich nicht sonderlich hoch. Alles durch die Bank weg sehr einfache Encounter zum größten Teil Tank´n Spank eine Einstiegsinni eben. Und ma ganz ehrlich, wer ewig braucht um sich die Taktik eines MC Bosses zu merken der braucht auch zum Mehl kaufen ne  Einkaufsliste.


----------



## Norjena (27. Juli 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Bitte keine Addons, gibt zwar manchmal ganz nützliche Sachen, aber auf den Pure Skill kommt es an



Was Addons mit "Skill" zu tun haben bleibt mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel...von Healbot oder Decursive mal abgesehen.


----------



## Madir (27. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Pure Skill haben vielleicht grade mal 1-2% aller Spieler der Rest denkt nur er hätte ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu welchem Bereich würdest du dich zuordnen ?


----------



## Ellnassil (27. Juli 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Zu welchem Bereich würdest du dich zuordnen ?



hhhmmm ist immer schwer sich selbst einzuordnen, obere Mittelklasse würd ich sagen. Hab in manchen Bereichen sicherlich meine Defizite.


----------



## Pady2468 (27. Juli 2009)

hmmm nein danke!!!
das würde das spiel doch genau zu so einen "machste auch XXXdps?" spiel machen wie es in letzter zeit in wow der fall ist
sicher gibts auch nüzliche aber erlaubt man eines kommen die "bösen^^" addon`s ja automatisch
auch würden einige addon`s das pvp beeinflussen und so die gleichheit der spieler 
bitte bitte nicht
aber da sie das in GW ja auch nich meines wissens erlauben scuat das ganze gut aus


----------



## Kopernium (28. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Du meisnt die Anzeige in Zahlen?
> 
> Naja....is auch ne gewohnheitssache von WoW da man das ja da irgendwann eingebracht hat....man kann sich ja seine HP schon in Zahlen anzeigen lassen finde das reicht...



Ja genau...naja was ich mich frage ist, warum in viellen bzw den meisten mmos ich meine hp, die der gruppe usw sehe nur nicht die der mobs...um zu wissen wieviele casts usw ich brauche...naja...wenns nie kommen würde auch egal...^^ hauptsache es knallt^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich denke aus genau dem Grund....wenn du sofort die HP des Mobs siehst...kannst du auch etwa einschätzen wie stark er ist und das wollen sie so denke ich ein wenig vermeiden...

Ich meine ich will net wissen wieviele Spieler an den Tursins zum Eingang vom Outpost gestorben sind weil sie nicht wussten das die Dinger Elite sind....


----------



## Dracius (28. Juli 2009)

Also naja von mir aus brauch aion keine Addons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei so ne Fubar ja schon nice wär xD
Bin zu faul immer "p" zu drücken um zu sehn wieviel Gold bzw Kinah ich hab^^


----------



## Kojangy (19. August 2009)

interessante frage und da hab ich mir doch glatt die mühe gemacht und den ganzen thread von vorne bis hinten gelesen, obwohl... ab der vierten seite hab ich nur noch die posts von ellnassil und gromthar mir richtig durchgelesen, den rest hab ich überflogen; denn die beiden haben das einzigste interessante hier gepostet... eventuell noch der eine oder andere geistesblitz von dem einen oder anderen, aber das war's dann schon.

da das ganze "bla bla" schon geschrieben wurde, sich vieles wiederholt hat und der thread ja fast tot ist... daher nur fix meine meinung zum topic:
*aion benötigt keine addons, aber ein analysetool wäre hilfreich... besonders für pro(gress) orientierte legionen wäre dies von nutzen.*
warum das gut wäre? dies wurde von ellanssil ausführlich thematisiert und wer es bis jetzt nicht verstanden hat... ist schlicht und ergreifend unterbelichtet.
sorry... die wahrheit ist manchmal unangenehm.


@ellnassil:
konstruktiv, verständlich und anfangs sachlich das ganze ausdiskutiert... saubere arbeit... deinen standpunkt hätte eigentlich jeder verstehen sollen.
ab seite 6 wurde selbst dir wahrscheinlich der ganze geistige dünnschiss einiger leute hier zu viel und hast dich dementsprechend angepasst. musste bei einigen replies von dir schmunzeln. made may day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@gromthar: dein erster post spricht einem alten p&p'ler aus dem herzen. danke! >>> Zudem spielt man mit "Freunden" <<< beste aussage in diesem ganzen thread!


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. August 2009)

Ich sach nur BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM 5827 Crit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenny (19. August 2009)

Bin auch gegen AddOns. Irgendwann laufen sonst in Aion Brainafk'ler rum und die kann ich nu gar net ab.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2009)

Keine Addons in Aion und das ist auch gut so. Mal ehrlich : Addons sind für Spieler, die eigentlich zu doof für das Spiel sind, damit sie ihnen die Arbeit abnehmen oder für Spieler, die sich einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen schaffen wollen, weil sie es ohne nicht hinkriegen.

Ich erinner mich noch gut an meine zum Glück kurze WoW Zeit. Nach jedem Patch funktionierten die Addons nicht mehr und da bekam man dann permanent den Satz "sry meine Addons funzen nicht mehr seit Patch" zu hören, wenn man mal wieder an dem eigentlich einfachen Boss starb. Und man starb meistens durch so banale Dinge, das der Zauberer oder Heiler Aggro zog. Das schlimme : Man starb dann nicht nur einmal, nein sondern direkt 4-5mal bis sich die Gruppe auflöste. Jedesmal das gleiche und selbst nach Aufforderung gelang es dem DD nicht, mal weniger Aggro zu machen.
An die ganzen fiesen PvP Addons mag ich nur garnet denken aber ich glaube das Anti-Totem Addon sagt schon alles.

Wer ein Addon braucht um zu wissen, was sein Gegner vor einem da gerade macht ist eindeutig nicht für das Spiel geeignet. Spiel mal Daoc. Da musste innerhalb von Sekunden entscheiden welcher Gegner welche Klasse ist und es gibt in Daoc über 20 Feindklassen. Petklassen sind leicht zu identifizieren aber wenn man da nen "Furbolg" vor sich stehen hat kann das nen Tank aber auch nen Druide sein aber auch nen Melee DD war möglich. (In Daoc sah man statt dem Namen des Gegners nur die Rasse + RvR Rang).

Klar wären individuelle UI´s schön aber braucht man die wirklich ? Das Aion UI hat alles was man braucht um das Spiel problemlos spielen zu können. Alles weitere ist nur ne vereinfachung bzw. kommt aus der Faulheit.


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. August 2009)

Addons sind zwar ganz nett,aber in Aion brauchen wir wirklich keine.Bei manch so anderen Spielen hat es die Community zerstört und somit auch das Spiel.Wenn man ne Gruppe für ne Ini gesucht hat kam immer zuerst die Frage:wieviel dps machst du?hoffentlich mindestens 3k sonst kannste net mit usw....
Und naja auf solche Addons wie dem Damage Meter kann man in Aion wirklich verzichten.


----------



## Zealot (19. August 2009)

das mit addons is eh hinfällig da NCSoft die Quellcode nicht veröffentlicht und so wird es auch keine addons geben


----------



## Ceset (19. August 2009)

Ich schätze die Funktionalitäten von Grid und Bartender durchaus, wenn das normale AION-Interface etwas vergleichbares hergibt, umso besser.
Schön wäre auch noch ein Gegnercastbar. Ich habe mich bisher nicht mit den UI-Modifikationsmöglichkeiten von AION befasst, und weiß daher nicht, ob dies alles einstellbar ist.

Was Recount angeht: Im PVP - Content halte ich es für wenig aussagekräftig. Ich nehme mal als Beispiel meinen WOW - Schurken: der ist zwar dps-mäßig gut dabei, aber wenn ich es nicht schaffe einen Heiler zu unterbrechen, kann ich 200 k Schaden machen und nichts erreichen, während zwei präzise gesetzte Interrupts dem Gegner nach 22k ein schnelles Ende bereiten.
Was den PVE-Content angeht erhoffe ich mir, dass AION ebenfalls mehr als reines DPS-Gerubbel bietet, sondern mehr auf den Einsatz der sonstigen Skills und Movement setzt.
Insofern könnte ich als bisher überzeugte Recount-Nutzerin (ja, ich mag nicht mit 1000DPS-Nulpen zocken, ist halt so) gut darauf verzichten, wenn die Gegebenheiten stimmen.
Sonstigen Kram a la Questhelper, Auctioner und was weiß ich, brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. August 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Schön wäre auch noch ein Gegnercastbar


Ist eigentlich schon von Anfang an aktiviert.


----------



## Xâr (19. August 2009)

> Addons sind für Spieler, die eigentlich zu doof für das Spiel sind


 Ich bin auch gegen Add Ons.. allerdings ist das Quatsch was Du hier schreibst. Wenn ich natürlich nur mit einem DDler durch die Gegend eiere, dann ist so eine Aussage klar. 
Da Makros erlaubt sind und nicht zu knapp, wird es auf lange Sich aber auch Add ons geben.. ziemlich sicher.., aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Wie ich schonmal sagte, das in Wow alles nur noch um DPS geht ist nicht die Schuld des Addons, sondern auch die von Blizzard, weil Dps einfach>all ist, alles andere ist wurscht, hast du gute Dps dabei ist die Ini theoretisch schon leer.

Ein Externes Tool zum hochladen wäre wohl die optimale Lösung, das nutzten nur die wenigstens, für normale Instanzen etc braucht das keiner, viel zuviel Aufwand, das würde niemand der "Normalspieler" stören, für andere wäre es aber eine tolle Analyse, und zwar nicht nur was Schade und Heilung betrifft, da lässt sich noch weit mehr rauslesen.

Wenn sowas nicht kommt (wovon ich ausgehe) ist es ebenfall egal, ich werd mich deswegen nicht beschweren, besser gar keine Addons als ein Addons Wahn ala Wow.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. August 2009)

./sing

Ich hab keinerlei Problem damit wenn man einfach wieder sein Auge schult...damit man sich net nur auf addons verlässt...


----------



## Ellnassil (19. August 2009)

Kojangy schrieb:


> interessante frage und da hab ich mir doch glatt die mühe gemacht und den ganzen thread von vorne bis hinten gelesen, obwohl... ab der vierten seite hab ich nur noch die posts von ellnassil und gromthar mir richtig durchgelesen, den rest hab ich überflogen; denn die beiden haben das einzigste interessante hier gepostet... eventuell noch der eine oder andere geistesblitz von dem einen oder anderen, aber das war's dann schon.
> 
> da das ganze "bla bla" schon geschrieben wurde, sich vieles wiederholt hat und der thread ja fast tot ist... daher nur fix meine meinung zum topic:
> *aion benötigt keine addons, aber ein analysetool wäre hilfreich... besonders für pro(gress) orientierte legionen wäre dies von nutzen.*
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Blumen, najo was will man machen es gibt Leute die wollen Dinge nicht verstehen und dann klinkt man sich halt geistig aus und vertreibt sich die Zeit mit ein paar "offensiveren" Postings :-)
Leider ist es halt nicht möglich mit Leuten zu diskutieren die

a) von der Materie in etwa so viel Ahnung haben wie ein Rübenbauer von Atomphysik
b) Nur Schwarz oder Weiß kennen




> Ich erinner mich noch gut an meine zum Glück kurze WoW Zeit. Nach jedem Patch funktionierten die Addons nicht mehr und da bekam man dann permanent den Satz "sry meine Addons funzen nicht mehr seit Patch" zu hören, wenn man mal wieder an dem eigentlich einfachen Boss starb. Und man starb meistens durch so banale Dinge, das der Zauberer oder Heiler Aggro zog. Das schlimme : Man starb dann nicht nur einmal, nein sondern direkt 4-5mal bis sich die Gruppe auflöste. Jedesmal das gleiche und selbst nach Aufforderung gelang es dem DD nicht, mal weniger Aggro zu machen.
> An die ganzen fiesen PvP Addons mag ich nur garnet denken aber ich glaube das Anti-Totem Addon sagt schon alles.



Sorry was können denn Addons bitte dafür wenn die Leute zu faul sind diese bei einem Patch entsprechend zu updaten. Jedes Addon welches vom Entwickler noch supported wird hatte meist direkt beim aufspielen eines neuen Patches ein Update Parat. Wenn bei euch in den Gruppen Heiler Aggro gezogen haben lag das mit Sicherheit nicht an irgendwelchen Addons sondern an einem mehr als nur unfähigen Tank.

Dein tolles Anti Totem Addon ist nichts anderes als ein Simples /target Makro ....... sowas geht in AION jetzt schon.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (23. August 2009)

bLuu schrieb:


> Ich bin total gegen AddOns.
> 
> Zumal man sie in Aion garnicht braucht:
> Man hat einen integrierten Questhelper und man kann sein Interface ein wenig umbauen. Das reicht doch!
> ...



addons braucht man nie. aber mit addons kann man sicht das spiel halt besser anpassen und das gefällt mir daran. ich selber benutze keine addons mehr. ich hab noch recount und dbm. das wars. aber ich hab mir auch zwichendurch gerne ein eigenens interface gebastelt. man muss sie ja nicht benutzen. mir würde es gefallen, wenn diese kacknoob addons wie BÄM oder so wegbleiben. dbm kann helfen aber ging früher auch ohne. dmg meter ist halt geil zum vergleichen der spieler. jedoch würde es mir mehr gefallen, wenn skill > eq wäre.

eigendlich verbietet kein gamegaurd, warden oder punkbuster addons. mit addons sind eigendlich immer lua scripts gemeint, weil man die leichter unter kontrolle hat. der interpreter muss auch extra implementiert werden und mit dem kann man alles steuern. in wow sind z.b. standardmäßig alle OS und file funktionen gesperrt und mit lua kann man einfach für den benutzer ne api erstellen, was dann wieder einfacher zu kontrollieren ist. wenn man nicht will, dass man über ein addon bewegungen steuern kann, dann gibts einfach keinen funktion dafür. das einzige was für aion dann möglich wäre, sind kleine programme die sich ihre werte ausm ram auslesen... die könnten aber 1.) einfach überprüft werden und führen sicher zum perma ban und 2.) wäre es eine sch**ß arbeit für alles was man braucht pointer zu suchen und dann ne ordentliche gui zu designen^^


----------



## HMC-Pretender (23. August 2009)

Wenn das Interface gut ist und einem viele Freiheiten lässt, braucht man keine Addons. Bei WoW war das anfangs nicht der Fall und man hat sie gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Analysetools sind zwar interessante Werkzeuge für den Hobbystatistiker, aber notwendig sind sie trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Laxera (23. August 2009)

naja muss mich mal hierzu äussern:

ich hätte gerne addons nur sind die (ausser für die action bars und comfort funktionen) nicht wirklich nötig (questhilfe etc. ist schon integriert genau wie punkte auf der map setzen und sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Squizzel (23. August 2009)

Ein Spiel muss einfach darauf ausgelegt sein im Progress kein DMG oder Threadmeter zu brauchen. Ich gebe zu, wenn man in WoW wirklich erfolgreich sein will, braucht man Analysetools. Aber wer sagt denn, dass man sie in Aion benötigt? Vielleicht sind in diesem Spiel die Grenzen nicht so eng gesetzt und vielleicht macht man als Tank so abartig viel Aggro von der ersten Sekunde an, dass es garnicht interessiert wieviel Aggro die DDs erzeugen.


----------



## Tommsen (23. August 2009)

Ich finde, dass keine Addons erlaubt sein sollten !
Weil wenn ich mir z.b wow arena angucke braucht man ohne Addon garnicht zu joinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn keine Addons erlaubt sind haben allle Spieler die gleichen Changen auch wenn es vielleicht einige Dinge schwerer macht.


----------



## Chrissler (24. August 2009)

Bei sowas denke ich immer nur weichlinge ^^ 

Wenn man mit der stuerung nicht zurecht kommt immer gleich rumheulen will ein Add on... 

Ich bin dafür das es kosmetische Add ons gibt aber mehr auch nicht. Ich meine wozu braucht man dann noch PvP machen ^^


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Tommsen schrieb:


> Weil wenn ich mir z.b wow arena angucke braucht man ohne Addon garnicht zu joinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist der Grund, weshalb ich auch "gegen" Addons bin, besser gar keine, als für jeden Mist welche, und 10 "Zwangsaddons" welche vom Raid etc vorgeschrieben werden.


----------



## Stancer (24. August 2009)

Man muss ja auch nurmal dran denken, das es vor WoW gar keine Addons gab. Dieser Wahn begann ja erst mit WoW.... warum wohl ? Vorher gabs in MMORPG´s keine Addons und es hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert und beschwert hat sich auch keiner. Threatmeter in Daoc.... ich glaube wenn jemand da mit sowas gekommen wäre, hätte man ihn ausgelacht.

Heiler die nicht fähig waren und immer Aggro gezogen haben, weil sie z.b. immer Gruppenheal gespamt haben wurden ganz schnell nicht mehr mitgenommen mit dem freundlichen Hinweis, das sie entweder an ihrer Spielweise etwas ändern müssen oder einfach die falsche Klasse spielen.


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Tommsen schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass keine Addons erlaubt sein sollten !
> Weil wenn ich mir z.b wow arena angucke braucht man ohne Addon garnicht zu joinen
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, wo fängt die Chancengleichheit an? Im Prinzip doch schon beim Rechner selber. Jemand der alles auf vollen Details Spielen kann bei 150fps hat höhere chancen, gerade im PvP als jemand mit low details, bei 800x600 und 20fps.

Einerseits finde ich Addons wie Omen nicht schlecht, andererseits kam ich in lotro z.B. auch ohne aus. Gerade so sachen wie Autoloot werde ich schon vermissen, aber nur gemütlichkeitshalber.


----------



## Acuria (24. August 2009)

Gildeninvites mit vorgelegtem Screenshot wo sich Topgilden beschwären warum ich dieses und jenes Addon nicht drauf habe und sie meinten ich sei ein Noob nur weil sie nicht glauben konnten das ich noch nie mit Addons gespielt habe und dann auch noch gut sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sagte als Palatank in World of Harzcraft: " Ich benötige kein Omen da Blizzard doch eine Bedrohungsanzeige eingebaut hat"!
Topgilde: " Sry aber dann bist du kein Tank "!

Ich bin ohne Addons also automatisch schlechter :/





Gott bin ich froh mir diese Scheiße nichtmehr geben zu müssen.
Und ich weigere mich irgendwelche Verbuggten Luascripts auf meinen Rechner zu laden.


Klar dagegen.


----------



## tamirok (24. August 2009)

finde man braucht in aion keine addons auch kain "omen" artiges 
es gibt in aion den wert hasse das heißt manche mobs hassen stuns manche feuer atk manche gifte manche dots usw. wenn der jeweilige hasswert eintrift zieht man aggro soweit ich es richtig verstanden hab bitte koriggiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Brauchen nicht, dass ist schon klar. Aber dennoch liebt man doch dass, was einem das leben Angenehmer macht. Kein Mensch brauch Klimaanlage im Auto, früher bin ich mit Karte zum Zielort gefahren, nun mit Navi. Alles purer Luxus, verständlich, dennoch möchten einige auf diesen Komfort nicht verzichten.


----------



## Dietrich (24. August 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Gildeninvites mit vorgelegtem Screenshot wo sich Topgilden beschwären warum ich dieses und jenes Addon nicht drauf habe und sie meinten ich sei ein Noob nur weil sie nicht glauben konnten das ich noch nie mit Addons gespielt habe und dann auch noch gut sein soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du willst nur dumm flamen oder?
Oder wir haben eine unterschiedliche Definition von Topgilden.

D.


----------



## dacarl (24. August 2009)

Ich bin auch gegen Add Ons. Aion hat alle wichtigen Funktionen bereits installiert, sowas wie Questliste mit Reihenfolge und auch die Möglichkeit NPCs oder Questziele direkt auf der Map zu lokalisieren. So wie es ist, ist es sehr gut.


----------



## Aason (24. August 2009)

bin auch kein großer Freund von Addons, spiele aber auch keinen Heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Gibts denn Raidframes? Und wie groß sind Raids in Aion? Ist ja oft nur ne Frage der Übersicht.


----------



## Peter Pansen (24. August 2009)

Raidframes ja, einfach die Gruppen aus dem Allianzfenster (Allianz = Raid in AION) ziehen. Eine Allianz besteht aus maximal 4 Gruppen á 6 Spieler.


----------



## Yiraja (24. August 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Du willst nur dumm flamen oder?
> Oder wir haben eine unterschiedliche Definition von Topgilden.
> 
> D.



naja frage der definition hmm, also ich habs in wow strikt abgelehnt mein interface großartig mit addons um zu bauen un habs trotzdem in top gilden gespielt das kann also nich das problem gewesen sein^^ (klasse pala heal). Aber ist schon ganz gut so das für AION keine Addons erscheinen sollen wie schon erwähnt ncsoft hat ja nich so gepennt wie blizz un die 
wichtigsten funktionen direkt eingebaut.


----------



## Lintflas (24. August 2009)

Ich bin absolut gegen Addons!

Mir ging dieser blödsinnige Addon-Wahn aus WoW tierisch auf die Nerven. Wenn ich nur an die Kiddy-Roxxor-Damagemeter denke, 
bekomme ich schon Hautausschlag. Gegen Addons für kosmetische Änderungen des Interface habe ich nichts, aber alles andere 
ist vollkommen überflüssig.


MfG


----------



## TheNoctua (24. August 2009)

Moin Buffed-Comunity
Ich bin erstmal gegen addons bei aion.
Man braucht es einfach nicht das interface is so ausgereift du kannst schon alles verschieben. ein "Omen" was man bei wow brauchte (jetzt nicht mehr) ist auch eingebaut, man sieht wie viel aggro man hat.
Man brauchts einfach nicht und ich sage mal so ein analyse addon wie viel dmg man macht Like "Recount" oder sonst welche würden das game nur kaputt machen. dann heißt es nach 1-2 monaten wenn man ne ini grp sucht: Na wie viel DPS fährst du denn!?
Das wäre dann wie bei wow das aus! weil dann alle rummaulen: OMG ich fahre nur 1k und werde net mehr mitgenommen ncsoft macht die klasse stärker. und dann kommts zum ungleichgewicht=Game dead wie bei wow...

naja mal meine meinung.
Man braucht bei diesen game einfach keine addons.

MfG & HF Noc


----------



## Ellnassil (24. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut gegen Addons!
> 
> Mir ging dieser blödsinnige Addon-Wahn aus WoW tierisch auf die Nerven. Wenn ich nur an die Kiddy-Roxxor-Damagemeter denke,
> bekomme ich schon Hautausschlag. Gegen Addons für kosmetische Änderungen des Interface habe ich nichts, aber alles andere
> ...



Den gleichen Ausschlag bekommen andere Leute von DDlern die 20% von dem raushaun was ihr Char leisten könnte........ so hat jeder sein Säckelchen zu tragen.


----------



## Lintflas (24. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Den gleichen Ausschlag bekommen andere Leute von DDlern die 20% von dem raushaun was ihr Char leisten könnte........ so hat jeder sein Säckelchen zu tragen.



Dann weist man diesen Spieler freundlich darauf hin, daß er gefälligst ordentlich mitspielen soll. Und falls er das nicht tut,
wird er aus dem Raid entlassen. So einfach ist das.

Als ob es in WoW so schwer wäre, seine Klasse ohne Addons am Maximum zu spielen. Da lach' ich doch drüber! 
Wenn man auch nur halbwegs was drauf hat, dann kann man die Leistung seiner Mitspieler auch ohne Addons beurteilen. 
Ich muß ja wirklich übermenschliche Kräfte haben, da ich sowas auch ohne Addons erkennen kann.
Komisch daß man in keinem anderen großen MMORPG solche Addons braucht. Die LOTRO-Raider müssen ja absolute Kacknoobs sein,
da sie kein einziges Addon nutzen.
98% aller Addons in WoW waren überflüssig. Das ist Fakt. Aber sowas weiß man natürlich nur, wenn man außer WoW auch andere
MMORPGs kennt. 
Falls dieser vollkommen überbewertete und überzogene DPS-Wahn dann auch in Aion beginnen sollte, hätte sich das Spiel für mich erledigt.
Aber da NC-Soft zu diesem Thema eine sehr gesunde Einstellung hat, brauche ich mir über Addons zum Glück keine Sorgen 
zu machen. 
Wer also glaubt, daß er seine WoW-Schwanzvergleiche nun auch in Aion ausleben kann, wird bei diesem Spiel ganz schnell einen
Schlaffi in der Hose haben, und das ist auch gut so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Squizzel (24. August 2009)

Lotro ist so ausgelegt, dass man keine Add Ons braucht.

WoW war es am Anfang auch. Mittlerweile habe die Entwickler das Spiel jedoch auf AddOns wie Decursiv angepasst. 

Ich gebe zu, dass ich auch AddOns in WoW genutzt habe. Besonders Clique und später Vudoh (eine Art Healbot), weil mir das WoW Interface nicht die Möglichkeit gab Fähigkeiten auf meine Maustasten zu legen. Alternativ hat man nur die Möglichkeit sich die Tastatur mit Mouseovermakros zuzukleistern. Wenn ich die Wahl habe ist letzteres nicht so mein Ding. Dann habe Skade genutzt, welches sämtliche Aktionen im Raid auswertet. So konnte ich den Unterschied bei bestimmten Glyphen und Skillpunkten in einer Raidsituation messen und dann entscheiden welchen Schwerpunkt ich lege. Soetwas ist ohne AddOns nicht Möglich. Im Raid kann man nicht Anfangen die Gesamte Heilung über den Kampf hinweg zusammen zu rechnen, geschweige denn diese noch auf die Skills aufzuteilen. Man könnte nun das alles schon auf dem Blatt Papier zusammenrechner und theoretische Werte auswerten (was ich auch teilweise gemacht habe) aber die stimmen nicht wirklich mit der Praxis im Raid überein. Puh was habe ich noch genutzt... Cellular. Das ist eine Art Chat AddOn welcher für jeden Wisper ein extra Fenster auffloppen lässt, sonst gehen Wisper gerne mal im Chat unter. Ach und Sell-O-Matic. Das AddOn verkauft den Trash automatisch am Vendor.

Das sind Funktionen die ich vermissen wurde. Ich hatte zwar noch wesentlich mehr AddOns, aber die dienten eher der Kosmetik


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Dann weist man diesen Spieler freundlich darauf hin, daß er gefälligst ordentlich mitspielen soll. Und falls er das nicht tut,
> wird er aus dem Raid entlassen. So einfach ist das.



Ohne diese Tools findest du das aber nicht raus. 

Zum zweiten, ich kenne DK mit Ulduar Gear, die regen sich auf weil sie nichtmal 2k Dps an Dummis schaffen, ich trage noch zu 100% altes Naxxgear aus 10 und 25(Waffen sind Naxx 10, keine 25er), und schaffe alleine, ohne mehere Ziele zu treffen 3k. 

Im Raid geht die Schere noch weiter auseinandern, da gibts welche die machen 3, und andere mit ähnlichem Equipstand machen 5-6k, soviel dazu.
Es ist einfach, aber viele Leute sind selbst dafür zu dähmlich.

Aber wie schon gesagt, bevor der ganze Addon Mist wie in Wow anfängt bin ich gegen alle Addons, so gerne ich ein Recount oder Weblog hätte, auf den Wow Addon Dschnugel verzichte ich gerne. Hoffe der Komentar des Lead Entwicklers auf der GC war ein Scherz.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Also son smasch addon find ich schon cool und dadurch hat man ja auch kein vorteil wenn da mal BOOOOM CRASHHH und CRIT fett übern den schirm hüpft


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. August 2009)

Solange des auf deinem Bildschrim bleibt is mir das ja wurscht...aber so ein nerviges teil wie das Bam-Addon ist einfach schrecklich...da war meine Ignore Liste nie lang genug für -.-


----------



## Misuma (24. August 2009)

naja ich sag mal so eigtl. können se addons ins netz werfen soviel wie se wollen. Ob man sie benutzt oder nicht liegt ja am zocker selbst.

Ich bin auhc kein sehr großer fan von addons aber wenn sie zur analyse dienen und extrem nützlich sind dann installiere ich sie schon mal.

Z.b. wow  cooldowncount extrem geil das man zahlen in den buttons sieht und nich ne graustufenuhr die abläuft.

Und bei aion denke ich wäre eine art Omen nice weil ich hab gehört das caster probleme kriegen unterm tank zu bleiben etc.

Also ich werd von anfang an nach gefühl spielen und mich auch drauf verlassen.

p.s.  kanns kaum abwarten


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Solange des auf deinem Bildschrim bleibt is mir das ja wurscht...aber so ein nerviges teil wie das Bam-Addon ist einfach schrecklich...da war meine Ignore Liste nie lang genug für -.-



ja klar auf meinem wenn es der ganze server sehen würde wenn jeder mal cirtört wäre ja schliimm^^


aber auch so addon mit dmg heilung overheal ect sind gar nich mal so schlecht so kann man noobs aus dem raid aussortieren


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> naja ich sag mal so eigtl. können se addons ins netz werfen soviel wie se wollen. Ob man sie benutzt oder nicht liegt ja am zocker selbst.



Eben nicht, jeder halbwegs anständige Raid verlangt dann Addons X-CU, auch wenn man sie nicht braucht und nur 1mal alle 15Tage mal nützlich....das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. August 2009)

kenne keinen raid der addons verlangt. höchstens sowas wie palypower weil die palas zu blöd sind sich abzusprechen...
bossmods werden auch nicht verlangt, solange der spieler es auch ohne schafft. gut omen ist für tanks früher schon pflicht gewesen.
aber ansonsten.

solange man in nem mmo seine leisten und die unitframes nicht selbst verschieben und einstellen kann, spiele ich es nicht.


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Ich rede nicht von irgendwelchen Rnd Raids oder einfachen Gildengruppen, mit anständigen Raids meine ich wirklich erfolgreiche Raids, sozusagen Platz 1-5pro Server, und die verlangen allesamt Zig Addons, und die 5-20 danach, einfach als Mitläufer die selben, auch wenn sie garnicht nötig sind.

Die meisten guten Raids wollen sogar bei der "Bewerbung" einen Screenshot des Interfaces ob auch alles nützlich und gut sichtbar angezeigt wird. Darauf kann ich dankend verzichten, ich hab mich beworben und den Mist danach gelöscht, ohne Addons wars meistens besser, hatte ne Zeit lange alle möglichen Addons und ein komplett anderes Interface, aber ständig musste ich daran rumwerken oder sonstwas, und oft hat irgendwas nicht funktioniert und ich musste während dem raiden daran rumpfuschen weil was mit irgendwas rumbugt...nein danke dann lieber gleich ohne.


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Wir bewegen uns Thematisch im Kreis, es werden immer die selben Argumente immer und immer wiederholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (24. August 2009)

will keine addons das inrterface ist gut wie es sit wen addons kommen wird alle putt gemacht will das aion so bleibt wies ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wir bewegen uns Thematisch im Kreis, es werden immer die selben Argumente immer und immer wiederholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, was willst noch großartig an Argumenten liefern? Gibt ja nicht allzu viele.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Auch wenn ich damit Flames produziere sag ichs jetzt mal:

Mir ist völlig egal, ob es in Aion Addons gibt oder nicht,.

ABER

Es gibt kein vernünftiges Argument gegen Addons (in einem bestimmten Maß - keine Vollautomatisierung, die wollte nie jemand, die gibt es auch in WoW schon ewig nicht mehr und keiner trauert dem nach), außer dem paranoiden "nein bloß keine Addons, denn die zwingen mich irgendwie zu irgendwas". Alles was man hier liest an "Gründen wieso Addons schlecht sind" klingt so als würde ich sagen: Bei Autos bitte nur keine Extras, wehe es gibt Zentralverriegelung oder Klimaanlagen, dann bin ich gezwungen die auch zu kaufen usw.

Dabei sind Addons auch noch Features, die vollkommen gratis von motivierten Community-Leuten dem Rest sozusagen "geschenkt" werden.

Es gibt zwei halbwegs verständliche Befürchtungen gegen Addons:
- Vollautomatisierung(Botting)
- Hacking/Cheating

Beide Dinge jedoch haben leider sehr wenig damit zu tun ob das Spiel nun Addons erlaubt oder nicht. Jeder der die Beta von Aion gespielt hat weiß, dass Aion komplexe Makros erlaubt. Außerdem funktionieren gute Bots (Diablo 2 lässt grüßen) über Grids die über den Screen gelegt werden. Der Bot kann dann alle Skills drücken indem ein Mausklick auf einen bestimmten Grid bereich simuliert wird. Da diese Art von Bot nicht aufgespürt werden kann und noch nichtmal in das Spiel eingreift (und schon gar keine Addons braucht) ist es völlig irrelevant ob das Spiel Addons unterstützt oder nicht. Das hängt lediglich davon ab wie stark von NCSoft gegen Bots und Cheating vorgegangen wird und wieviel Resourcen dafür locker gemacht werden.

Letztlich kommt noch dieses Argument, dass High-End Raidgilden einen zwingen, Addons zu benutzen. Niemand ist jedoch gezwungen einer High-End Gilde beizutreten und selbst wenn, dann werden Addons sein kleinstes Problem sein, neben dem was eine High-End Gilde sonst so verlangt (Aktivität, Disziplin, etc.). Zudem gibt es auch genug Gilden, die niemanden zu irgendwelchen Addons zwingen.

Jedes gute MMO wird verschiedene Spielertypen haben und von den Entwicklern ist es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht schlecht, bestimmte Spielertypen auszuschließen (Analysten und Optimierer lieben Tools wie Recount, handwerker mögen bestimmte Berufe-Addons, Wirtschaftler lieben kleinere AH-Übersichts-Hilfen, Heiler mögen custom UIs, jeder schickt gern mehrere Sachen mit einem Brief, usw.) und von der Community ist es mittelalterlich und intolerant sich von bestimmten Spielertypen bedroht zu fühlen.

Wenn euch die "5k dps DMG meter + omen nutzer"-Fraktion auf den Keks geht, dann packt sie auf die Ignore-Liste und gebt euch nicht mit den Leuten ab. Sucht euch gleichgesinnte, gründet eine Gilde und werdet glücklich. Wenn ihr High-End sein wollt, werdet ihr euch sowieso mit der Materie etc. ausainandersetzen müssen (auch ohne Addons), sonst seid ihr nicht high-end. Dabei wird auch häufig verkannt, dass es nicht das Addon ist an dem man sich hier stört, sondern ein Spielertyp, dem Schadensoptimierung und Effizienz primär wichtig sind. Solche Spielertypen kommen und gehen aber nicht mit Addons, das kann jeder gerne bei HDRO(Stichwort Strahlen) anschaun. Diese Spielertypen hängen mit Endgame und Itemspirale zusammen...

Ansonsten kann ich vielen hier nur empfehlen sich gründlich zu überlegen überhaupt ein MMO zu spielen. Zwangsläufig gibt es dort nämlich (wie im echten Leben) Leute mit denen man nicht direkt klarkommt und man sollte erwachsen und tolerant genug sein, mit diesen Menschen friedlich zu co-existieren. Die Zeiten in denen eine Fraktion die andere "aus ihrem Spiel jagen will" sollten eigentlich nach der Geschichte des 20. Jhds vorbei sein.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> will keine addons das inrterface ist gut wie es sit wen addons kommen wird alle putt gemacht will das aion so bleibt wies ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es ironisch gemeint ist, dann sorry. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Hilfe, hilfe es verändert sich!

Addons machen alles kaputt? WTF?


----------



## Kafka (24. August 2009)

naja jeh nach dem wie man ingame schon die Leisten einstellen kann wär vll sowas wie bartender schon recht praktisch.


----------



## Ellnassil (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von irgendwelchen Rnd Raids oder einfachen Gildengruppen, mit anständigen Raids meine ich wirklich erfolgreiche Raids, sozusagen Platz 1-5pro Server, und die verlangen allesamt Zig Addons, und die 5-20 danach, einfach als Mitläufer die selben, auch wenn sie garnicht nötig sind.
> 
> Die meisten guten Raids wollen sogar bei der "Bewerbung" einen Screenshot des Interfaces ob auch alles nützlich und gut sichtbar angezeigt wird. Darauf kann ich dankend verzichten, ich hab mich beworben und den Mist danach gelöscht, ohne Addons wars meistens besser, hatte ne Zeit lange alle möglichen Addons und ein komplett anderes Interface, aber ständig musste ich daran rumwerken oder sonstwas, und oft hat irgendwas nicht funktioniert und ich musste während dem raiden daran rumpfuschen weil was mit irgendwas rumbugt...nein danke dann lieber gleich ohne.



hhhmm also ich komme aus einer der pösen Serverrank 1-2 Gilden im PvE auf einem Handelsüblichen WoW Server und wir haben nie zig Addons verlangt. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren das eigentlich nur 2-3 die wir überhaupt vorausgesetzt hatten. Interface Screenshots wollten wir auch sehen ja, dabei handelte es sich aber weniger um eine Kontrolle ob jemand brav seine Addons installiert hatte als vielmehr um die Tatsache daß wir sehen wollten ob derjenige sein Interface sauber gestaltet hat und ob seine Buttons gut angeordnet waren. Man kann schon an einem Interface Screenshot ein bisschen raussehen wie derjenige so spielt.

Das ganze dient zur Vorsortierung damit man das gute vom schlechten Spielermaterial trennen kann weil sonst der Aufwand für bewerbungsgespräche ins Unermessliche gestiegen wäre.


----------



## mvposse (24. August 2009)

bäääh NICHT wieder die ddbossmods wo nur noch drauf steht *klicken*^^


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Interface Screenshots wollten wir auch sehen ja, dabei handelte es sich aber weniger um eine Kontrolle ob jemand brav seine Addons installiert hatte als vielmehr um die Tatsache daß wir sehen wollten ob derjenige sein Interface sauber gestaltet hat und ob seine Buttons gut angeordnet waren. Man kann schon an einem Interface Screenshot ein bisschen raussehen wie derjenige so spielt.



Vor allem konnte man meist sehen, ob derjenige Hotkeys benutzt. Es gibt sehr wenige Spieler, die als reine mouseclicker akzeptable Raidperformance zustande bringen und selbst wenn das der Fall ist, so wären diese Spieler mit ordentlichen Hotkeys einfach noch besser, da reines mouseclicking einfach Potential verschwendet (hotkey auf tastatur drücken + maus bewegen und etwas ins target nehmen ist nunmal gleichzeitig möglich, skill mit maus drücken und maus bewegen und etwas ins target nehmen muss nunmal zwangsläufig nacheinander erfolgen).


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. August 2009)

maximal addons zum design des interfaces, addons wie dps meter, fail-o-meter oder sonstiges absolut ---> NEIN!
NUR kosmetische dinge sollten änderbar sein.


----------



## Aldaria (24. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> maximal addons zum design des interfaces, addons wie dps meter, fail-o-meter oder sonstiges absolut ---> NEIN!
> NUR kosmetische dinge sollten änderbar sein.



Find ich auch, damage meter oder ein bäm addon brauch ich nicht. Aber ein Grid wäre schon nice. Ich spiele ein Klerikerin und wenn ich 30-40 Statusbalken auf dem Desktop habe, bekomm ich nichts mehr vom spiel mit, weil sie so gross sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (24. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> maximal addons zum design des interfaces, addons wie dps meter, fail-o-meter oder sonstiges absolut ---> NEIN!
> NUR kosmetische dinge sollten änderbar sein.



Jo denke auch. Aber ich meine ich finde das Aion STandart Interface sehr gut. Mir reicht es.


----------



## Aldaria (24. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> .... vielmehr um die Tatsache daß wir sehen wollten ob derjenige sein Interface sauber gestaltet hat und ob seine Buttons gut angeordnet waren...



hmm, dann wäre ich durchgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir sieht man nur eine kleine leiste und 80% der buttons sind transparent, die sieht man nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Addons die vorteile verschaffen auto despell oder sowas sicher nich


Addons zur umgestaltung des interfaces von mir aus dmg meter und so was auch das kann ja wohl jeder selbst entscheiden bringt ja keinen vor oder nachteil


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> maximal addons zum design des interfaces, addons wie dps meter, fail-o-meter oder sonstiges absolut ---> NEIN!
> NUR kosmetische dinge sollten änderbar sein.


Wie du dich outest.
Das fail-o-meter fand ich so geil, random (wie hieß der doofe Drache? xD) -> 9 Players failed lava wave! -> 4 Players failed void zone! xD

Zu den Skillleisten, ich hatte bei WoW zwar eine, aber die war klein.. ich wusste eh nie wo die Skills da drauf liegen, habs letztlich nur benutzt damit ich die Hotkeys leichter belegen kann bzw. ich die Leiste kleiner machen/verstecken konnte.


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

Ich wiederhole kurz die letzten 12 Seiten, damit andere sich nicht mühsam einlesen müssen:

Addons sind gut
Addons sind schlecht
Addons sind manchmal gut
Addons sind manchmal schlecht
Ich mag Addons
Ich mag keine Addons
Addon User beherrschen ihre Klasse nicht
Nicht Addonuser beherrschen ihre Klasse nicht.

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> maximal addons zum design des interfaces, addons wie dps meter, fail-o-meter oder sonstiges absolut ---> NEIN!
> NUR kosmetische dinge sollten änderbar sein.



Gibt es auch eine Begründung, wieso addons wie dps meter oder fail-o-meter nicht erlaubt sein sollen? (Außer dein doktrinisches NEIN!)

Niemand zwingt dich diese Addons zu benutzen. Wenn jemand dich nervt, weil er Dmg-Meter in den Chat posted, dann setz ihn auf die Ignore-Liste.


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

Fail-o-Meter ist der letzte Mist, als ich vorletzte Woche wieder für nen Monat reaktiviert habe, kam alle 10Sekunden aus meinen beiden Raidchats (10 und 25er waren getrennt) Player XY failed...Player z Failed C usw usw...das wurde einzeln aufgelistet, und die haben irgendwelche Achievments versucht, ich bin dann direkt ohne was zu sagen aus beiden Raidchats raus, wie man so einen Crap nutzten kann, verstehe ich nicht, das nervt ohne Ende, zumal es ja auch die Leute stört, welche garnicht im Raid sind.

Man sieht doch wenn die Leute abkratzen, und meist auch woran, wenn jemand zuviel Schaden bekommst sieht man es auch...aber diese Spamaddons...nein Danke.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2009)

Stimmt Norjena, dat Ding ist relativ nutzlos und ziemlich aufdringlich, aber ich hab mich köstlich drüber amüsiert. (Ist auch keins der Addons welches irgendwer braucht.)


----------



## Fabuuiii (24. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole kurz die letzten 12 Seiten, damit andere sich nicht mühsam einlesen müssen:
> 
> Addons sind gut
> Addons sind schlecht
> ...



Jo.. hast nichts vergessen. Bloß ,dass das hier eine Diskussion ist und jeder halt seine eigene Meinung hat. 
Gut.. bei manchen ist das natürlich ein wenig übertrieben, da viele nur Bockmist schreiben.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Fail-o-Meter ist der letzte Mist, als ich vorletzte Woche wieder für nen Monat reaktiviert habe, kam alle 10Sekunden aus meinen beiden Raidchats (10 und 25er waren getrennt) Player XY failed...Player z Failed C usw usw...das wurde einzeln aufgelistet, und die haben irgendwelche Achievments versucht, ich bin dann direkt ohne was zu sagen aus beiden Raidchats raus, wie man so einen Crap nutzten kann, verstehe ich nicht, das nervt ohne Ende, zumal es ja auch die Leute stört, welche garnicht im Raid sind.
> 
> Man sieht doch wenn die Leute abkratzen, und meist auch woran, wenn jemand zuviel Schaden bekommst sieht man es auch...aber diese Spamaddons...nein Danke.



Ganz klar. So etwas gabs bei uns nie. In unserer Gilde war Spammen solcher Addons ein Grund für Gildenkick und mit Sicherheit wird das in keiner guten Raidgilde toleriert. Auch das Posten von Dmg-Metern etc. wurde nicht geduldet und war den Offis und dem Raidlead vorbehalten in Fällen, wo diejenigen glaubten es sei für die Analyse eines Wipes hilfreich. Oder aber um zu zeigen, dass ein bestimmter Spieler seinen Klassenkameraden (selbe Klasse) unerklärlich weit hinterherhinkt.

Doch letztlich gilt auch hier. Passiert so etwas in einem random raid sind die Leute nach dem 1. Vorkommnis auf Ignore und vermiesen mir mit Sicherheit nicht den Raid. Im schlimmsten Fall (wenn man sich schon auf ranom raids einlässt, muss man sowieso diese Konsequenz auch ab und zu ziehen) verlässt man die Gruppe, es gibt noch andere Random-Raids, die mitunter besser und vernünftiger organisiert sind von Leuten die so etwas zu unterbinden wissen.

No hard feelings und mit Sicherheit stört mich da nicht das Addon. Es beweist nur, dass ein paar Leute im Raid sind, mit denen ich auch in einem MMO nichts zu tun haben möchte (Leute die Addons spammen, sind auch typische Kandidaten für im /1 Chat frauenfeindliche Witze reißen, Chuck Norris zum besten geben oder großes Heulen anfangen wegen irgendwelchen Items und Würfeln usw. Anders gesagt: Das Problem sind die Spieler, nicht die Addons). Von solchen Leuten fernhalten und alles ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (bitte wertfrei nehmen, wer das gern mag, für den gibts sicher auch den richtigen Raid, wo alle diese Art von "Spaß" haben, mit Chuck Norris Witzen, viel trashtalk und allerhand failbot spamming, sich gegenseitig als noobs beschimpfen etc. Habe ich auch schon erlebt, es gibt sogar ganze Gilden die solche Umgangsformen pflegen und es als spaßig empfinden, da dies alles nur im Scherz geschieht. Ist nicht mein Ding, aber es zwingt mich keiner da mitzumachen und von daher sehe ich da kein Problem).


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. August 2009)

Zuviele Addons lassen das Game erscheinen als sei man in nem Cyber-Anzug mit HiTech-Helm der alles mögliche anzeigt... oO
machts game irgendwie kaputt^^


----------



## Snikas (25. August 2009)

also über ein chat addon würd ich mich sehr freuen, weil hab da echt probleme alles zu verfolgen wenn ich infight bin schlechte übersicht find ich


----------



## Sin (25. August 2009)

Snikas schrieb:


> also über ein chat addon würd ich mich sehr freuen, weil hab da echt probleme alles zu verfolgen wenn ich infight bin schlechte übersicht find ich



Ich habe im 1. Reiter die kampfnachrichten ausgeschaltet und in den 3. Reiter verschoben, macht das ganze um einiges übersichtlicher.


----------



## Snikas (25. August 2009)

aah ok thx muss ich in der open beta ma testen


----------



## Syniera (25. August 2009)

In WoW habe ich auch Add-ons benutzt, einige wenige, die ich für mich sinnvoll fand, und halt noch ein zwei, die von der Gilde vorgeschrieben waren. Diesen richtigen Wahn fand ich allerdings auch immer überzogen. Recount konnte man wirklich ganz gut nutzen, um seine eigene Leistung zu verbessern oder anderen Hilfestellungen zu leisten. Viele der Daten, die ich mir jedoch auch angeschaut habe, hätte ich in einem einfachen Gespräch mit der jeweiligen Person aber auch herausbekommen können (nicht alle, aber viele). Zum einen haben die Add-ons teils unter dazu geführt, dass weniger "besprochen" worden ist und zum anderen, dass viele falsch mit den Add-ons umgegangen sind (bestes Beispiel: Recount).
Viele Add-ons empfand ich auch einfach als totalen Mist, andere haben darauf geschworen und meinten, ohne sie würde man nichts gerissen bekommen oder halt nicht alles aus sich herausholen können (in meinem Fall zum Beispiel Healbot). Meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn, aber ok.
Was ich mit all dem eigentlich sagen will ist Folgendes:
In WoW habe ich auch Add-ons benutzt, die ich ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt einfach für mich persönlich als unabdingbar ansah. ABER, Aion ist kein WoW. In keinem anderen Spiel brauchte ich Add-ons, das war bei mir ein WoW- Phänomen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum manche Leute sich anscheinend nicht darauf einlassen können, dass sie mit Aion ein anderes Spiel zocken werden. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust darauf, irgendwann den Rechner anzuschmeissen und quasi WOW2 vor mir zu sehen.
Hier schreien sie nach Add-ons, da nach Mounts, da hinten nach Rüstungs- Sets alá Wow et cetera.
Seid ihr euch wirklich sicher, dass ihr Aion spielen wollt?


----------



## Cati (25. August 2009)

Addons....mmmh

Sofern es nicht von Anfang an implementiert ist, dann will ich eigentlich nur 4 Addons.

a) Grid aka ein vernünftiges Raidframe das nicht den Bildschirm schluckt in dem das Lebensdefizit, die Reichweite, die Buffs, ob ein anderer denjenigen schon heilt, usw. angezeigt wird. Als Heiler (was ich ja bei mir wie üblich plane) ist ein vernünftiges Raidframe die größte Hilfe bei dem Job. Grid bei WOW war dafür optimal, beschissen einzustellen aber wenns mal eingestellt war, superviele Informationen auf kleinem Raum.

b) Gatherer, ein Tool das mir sagt wo ich was am ehesten farmen kann. Ist zwar nicht zwingend nötig aber einfach hilfreich.

c) Item-Rack, das man sich einfach schnell mal umziehn kann.

d) ein Chat-Addon, wo ich pro Wisper ein eigenes Fenster geöffnet kriegen, das minimiert eindeutig die "fc" wisper meinerseits.

Mehr hatte ich im großen und ganzen bei WOW auch nicht. Geheilt hab ich in WOW ausschliesslich mit Grid, das hat mir voll und ganz gereicht. Höchstens noch ein Dispelladdon (Decursive war toll) mit dem ich einfach mit Links- bzw. Rechtsklick decursen konnte. Das beschleunigt einfach heilen und decursen, weil man gleich sieht wer es nötig hat.

Wenn sowas von Anfang an eh dabei ist wärs toll, ansonsten ist mir eine Art Grid am wichtigsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Addons ja, aber nur wenn sie hilfreich sind. Sie sollten das spielen keinesfalls übernehmen, aber in mancher Beziehung vereinfachen!


----------



## Cyberratchet (26. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ich bin ein Fan von AddOns.
Ja ich komme von WoW aber es gibt einfach ein paar schöne Modifikationen die einem das Leben erleichtern.

GatherMate zB was Standpunkte für Ressourcen anzeigt <3.
Atlas (Loot) welches mir Instanzkarten und Instanzloot anzeigt.
Grid als übersichtliches Raidinterface.

Ich könnte da noch ein paar tolle Sachen aufzählen, aber das dauert dann zu lange^^

PS: Ich bin für AddOns aber gegen Bots etc, nur um das klarzustellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (26. August 2009)

Gerade auf "atreia.de" aufgeschnappt:



> Auf ein geteiltes Echo dürften die Pläne stoßen, das darüber nachgedacht wird ob UI-Addons möglich sein werden. Sicher ist das es diese zumindest immer wieder als Erweiterungen von NC Soft über Inhaltsupdates in neuer Form geben wird.



Übrigens wird auch an einem Housing System gewerkelt.Gibt`s aber noch keine näheren Infos zu.


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

Addons fürs Gameplay brauch ich nicht. Ich glaub das würde ihn Aion auch gar nicht wirklich lohnen.

- Questhelper ist ohnehin in Aion integriert, 
- Gatherer brauchst du nicht weil echt überall was rumliegt (du hebst das eine auf und siehst auf der Minimap schon das zweite), 
- Atlas (Loot) braucht man nicht, weil es bisher nur 2 PvE Instanzen gibt und die Worldbosse kill ich eher aus Spaß mit Legion (man farmt sich eh hauptsächlich Abyss Equip zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Item-Rack ist ebenfalls in Aion integriert soweit ich weiß
- ein Chat-Addon auch nicht, weil man sich seperate Fenster erstellen kann


----------



## Nantasarian (26. August 2009)

hallo Leute,

Addons brauch ich nicht. Hab' zwar in WoW ein paar installiert - meist stören die aber nur. Die zwei bis drei Tasten die man dort betätigen muss schaff ich auch ohne Addon - auch wenn ich schon in einem etwas fortgeschrittenen Alter bin. In anderen Spielen habe ich so'n Kram noch gar nicht installiert. 

beste Grüße
Adan Nantathren


----------



## Flaschenpost (26. August 2009)

> - Atlas (Loot) braucht man nicht, weil es bisher nur 2 PvE Instanzen gibt und die Worldbosse kill ich eher aus Spaß mit Legion (man farmt sich eh hauptsächlich Abyss Equip zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2 PvE Instanzen?! Ich kann dir jetzt auch nicht sagen, wieviele es mit 1.5 insgesamt sein werden aber auf jeden Fall um einiges mehr

Es gibt bereits jetzt nen ganzen Arsch voll an Rüstungssets die man zum Teil NUR über PvE erspielen kann.

Atlas Loot braucht trotzdem kein Mensch. Einfach ma wieder überaschen lassen statt schon im Vorfeld zu wissen, welchen Loot es wo abzustauben gibt...passt scho


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

Das ist aus dem Patch 1.5.
Eine PvE Instanz, die andere PvPvE im Wettstreit mit der gegnerischen Fraktion.




> Atlas Loot braucht trotzdem kein Mensch. Einfach ma wieder überaschen lassen statt schon im Vorfeld zu wissen, welchen Loot es wo abzustauben gibt...passt scho




dito


----------



## Norjena (26. August 2009)

Es sind über 12 zusätzliche Instanzen bis den Patches bis 1.5 dazu gekommen.


----------



## OldboyX (26. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Das ist aus dem Patch 1.5.
> Eine PvE Instanz, die andere PvPvE im Wettstreit mit der gegnerischen Fraktion.



Nein, du bist sehr schlecht informiert. 

Soweit die Infos gibt es bisher ca. 7 Instanzen in Aion und mit Patch 1.5 wurden 12 weitere hinzugefügt (womit wir insgesamt bei 19 wären):



> [Instance Dungeons]
> 1. 12 various instances have been released
> - These new instances all come with different themes
> - These instances are aimed to give players better items and Abyss Points.



wie man einer Übersetzung der Patchnotes hier http://www.aionsource.com/forum/aion-discu...dow-balaur.html entnehmen kann.


----------



## Roxxhy (26. August 2009)

JA, aber bitte keinen Schinckschnack


----------



## Vegie (26. August 2009)

mir ist ja klar, das junge menschen schon nichtmal selbstständig im kopf rechnen können ohne mit den Addon "Taschenrechner".


also ich bin für Nein, weil ich es als spielzerstörer empfinde.


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nein, du bist sehr schlecht informiert.
> 
> Soweit die Infos gibt es bisher ca. 7 Instanzen in Aion und mit Patch 1.5 wurden 12 weitere hinzugefügt (womit wir insgesamt bei 19 wären):
> 
> ...





Ui.. hab ich doch ganz schön viel verpasst. Dann haben die ordentlich was editiert.
Ich guck ja nich alle paar Tage ob sich da noch was verändert hat, aber ursprünglich waren es 2. ^^



Aber ich machs trotzdem so.. ich geh da rein und guck was für mich droppt. O:-)
Ich hab nämlich kein Bock wieder mit so einem Druck in die Instanz zu gehen unbedingt genau diesen loot abzustauben.
In Aion will ich mir nicht das Feeling nehmen lassen.


----------



## Kizna (26. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Ui.. hab ich doch ganz schön viel verpasst. Dann haben die ordentlich was editiert.
> Ich guck ja nich alle paar Tage ob sich da noch was verändert hat, aber ursprünglich waren es 2. ^^



Alle parr Tage ist gut, 1.5 ist seit knapp 3 Monaten bekannt gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Little-Zero (21. September 2009)

Addons wie Agrometer und Dmg-meter sind halt besonders für raids wichtig, damit man auch die brainafk-spieler von den "guten" spielern unterscheiden kann! Ich mein, wenn man ohne dmg-meter raiden geht, hat man dann 50% leute dabei die brainlag haben und soviel schaden machen wie ne lvl 1 ratte.... und sowas kann man durch dmg-meter z.b. vermeiden.

ich hätte z.b. null bock mit jemandem zu raiden der halb afk rumgammelt und alle 5sek mal nen cast rausbringt nur weil es eh net auffällt das er nichts macht 

und das standard-interface gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht, ich will meine HP-Balken am oberen bildschirmrand haben und nicht am unteren -.- auch eine größere und modifizierte castbar wäre für mcih sehr wichtig, diese stadard dinger sind so winzig ...

addons sind für einige spieler sehr wichtig, denn beim spaß am spielen spielt das aussehen des interfaces eine große rolle und wenn ich in einem mmo mein interface nicht nach meinen wünschen gestallten kann, vergeht mir auch irgendwann die lust auf das spiel deswegen hoffe ich das Aion addons zulassen wird.

MfG


----------



## Stancer (21. September 2009)

Also in Daoc hatten wir auch kein Aggrometer oder Damagemeter und trotzdem haben wir es geschafft die Idioten auszusieben. Wie ? Durch beobachten.

Ich brauch kein Penismeter, das mir sagt wie schlecht ein Spieler ist. Wenn ich mich halbwegs mit den Klassen auseinander setze fällt mir das auch so auf. Aber ist ja wieder mit Arbeit verbunden, man muss ja aktiv gucken....

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die grössten Brain-AFKler, die Spieler mit den meisten Addons. Dadurch, das die Addons dem Spieler alles abnehmen schaltet das Gehirn soweit ab, da er nur noch 1 oder 2 Tasten betätigen muss, den Rest machen die Addons.

Also bitte keine Addons, man brauch sowas nicht.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (21. September 2009)

Bitte KEINE addons !
Sonst steht man irgentwann in der Stadt und folgendes passiert:

_"suchen xy mit min xy dps"_

das muss dann wirklich nicht sein.
Was das Anpassen des Interfaces angeht, da wird bestimmt noch
etwas von NCSsoft kommen.


----------



## Ascalonier (21. September 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls gegen Addons.
> Ich hab auch mal WoW gespielt und bin dort sehr gut ohne addons ausgekommen.
> Und sollte jemals ein "bäm addon" für aion rauskommen, ist sofort jeder der mir mit dem teil übern weg laufen sollte auf der ignore list.^^



Dir wäre lieber bezahl Addons von NC-Soft wegen der Richtigkeit oder .
Da sind Leute die kostenlos sowas machen , mit  coolen Ideen und so einer wie du wo sowas nicht zu schätzen weiß gehört auf die Ignorierliste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (21. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> Bitte KEINE addons !
> Sonst steht man irgentwann in der Stadt und folgendes passiert:
> 
> _"suchen xy mit min xy dps"_
> ...



ja das mus net sein hab aber in der open beta scho einiege dps geile leute gesehen die leute fürne inni suchten mit xy dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (21. September 2009)

Die meisten hier sind doch komplett WOW versaut.

Add On sind was absolut feines und für mich Pflicht. Jedoch wurde es bei WOW doch so massiv übertrieben,das man quasi Add Ons braucht um überhaupt mithalten zu können und bei bestimmten Sachen mit zu dürfen.

Zumal viele Add Ons einem das spielen auch komplett abnehmen.

Add Ons ein klares Ja,nur muss man auch immer schauen,was für Add Ons es gibt.


----------



## Tamîkus (21. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Die meisten hier sind doch komplett WOW versaut.
> 
> Add On sind was absolut feines und für mich Pflicht. Jedoch wurde es bei WOW doch so massiv übertrieben,das man quasi Add Ons braucht um überhaupt mithalten zu können und bei bestimmten Sachen mit zu dürfen.
> 
> ...



die einziiege addon das ich in 4 jahren wow benutzte war boss monds und bigwigs und kam ohne dieses interface dps pvp  quest addons prima zurecht die leute die sich q addon holn haben kein bock  die qs zu lesen sondern nur dem pfeil auf dem bildschirm folgen hab auch immer mit standart interface gespielt gestört hats mich nie ich für mein teil kan leute net verstehn die sich 100 addons runterladen und installieren die  man net zwingend für etwas braucht


----------



## advanced08 (21. September 2009)

das einzigste was ich bräuchte wäre etwas um mein interface zu verschönern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr ned ...^^


----------



## maxxscho (21. September 2009)

Addons ja oder nein??
HM ....
In WoW nutze ich Addons. Keine Addons wie Questhelper, weil ich nicht blind von A nach B laufen will um eine Quest zu erledigen. Man verpasst dadurch das Spiel finde ich. Ich nutze aber Addons, die mein interface anpassen und komfortabler machen. in dem Fall machen sie für mich Sinn, weil mir das Interface standardmässig nicht gefällt.
Andererseits ist es immer lästig diese updaten zu müssen, weil sie nach einem Patch nicht mehr funktionieren.
Ebenfalls sind einige Addons beinahe Cheats.

Im Falle von Aion bin ich klar gegen Addons:
1. Ist das Interface sehr gut. Lediglich seine Aktionsleisten sollte man frei positionieren können. (geht nich, oder?)
2. Würde durch gewisse Addons wieder ein Schw.../dps vergleich stattfinden. Man sollte mal schauen, was einer kann und dann entscheiden, ob er mitkann oder nicht. Macht einfach mehr Spaß.
3. Ich finde NCSoft sollte den Weg mit der Community gehen und einfach fragen, was sie noch will und dies dann gegebenenfalls implementieren.
4. Es geht auch ohne Addons mit einem sehr guten Interface/etc. sehr gut. Siehe HdRO. Da hab ich nie was vermisst.


----------



## Rethelion (21. September 2009)

Also ich bin auch gegen Addons in Aion, da ich denke dass sie das Spiel nur zerstören.
In WoW wurde man nur noch mitgenommen wenn man spezielle Addons installiert hatte, Heiler und Co. konnten, da Addons nach einem Patch nicht mehr funktionieren, auf einmal nicht mehr heilen, und im PvP ergeben sich daraus auch ungerechte Vorteile.

Ich denke man kann Aion so spielen wie es momentan ist, und wenn nicht muss man es halt lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (21. September 2009)

So moinsen ihr alle erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich riehe mich mal in die Schlange ein und sage NEIN zu Addons.
Analyse mag sein das es was interesanntes wäre, aber dann kommt wieder so ein sch.. wie Recount usw.
Und den anderen Mist braucht man überhaupt nicht!!! 
Wem klicken usw überfordert, der sollte sich lieber mal ernsthaft gedanken machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxxscho (21. September 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> - Gatherer brauchst du nicht weil echt überall was rumliegt (du hebst das eine auf und siehst auf der Minimap schon das zweite),


Inwiefern wird z.B. ne Pflanze auf der Minimap angezeigt?
Kann man das wo einstellen? Oder erst wenn man einen Beruf hat?
Ich hab noch nicht lange gespielt und sitze gerade nicht an meinem PC.


----------



## Skymek (21. September 2009)

maxxscho schrieb:


> Inwiefern wird z.B. ne Pflanze auf der Minimap angezeigt?
> Kann man das wo einstellen? Oder erst wenn man einen Beruf hat?
> Ich hab noch nicht lange gespielt und sitze gerade nicht an meinem PC.



wenn du bei Gatherer einstellst das die Marks auf der Minimap sowie Karte auch für den nicht Kräuterkundler etc sehbar sind, dann geht das auch ohne den passenden Beruf. Ansonsten in den Einstellungen, relativ leicht zu finden wenn man sie denn mal aufmacht.

Und zu Addon. Altes Thema, das es nicht schon seit WoW gab. Bei GW gabs , sowas auch nicht dafür wurde die Skillung überprüft. Irgendwas setzt sich immer durch und hat auch seine Richtigkeit.

Und die Leute die hier so auf Recount schimpfen, sind wahrscheinlich immer die die dadurch angearscht sind. Also reißt euch mal zusammen, immer die ewige Leier "scheiß Penismeter bla" "Schwanzvergleich hier". 

Ich brauch Addons hauptsächlich zum Interface verschönern/bzw effektiver anordnen. Bei Gw konnte man es ja schön selber alles umstellen ohne Addons, vlt fügen sie das bei Aion auch mal ein, wäre sehr dafür das man alles verschieben kann und skalieren wie man will.


----------



## Kyragan (21. September 2009)

Addons? Nein Danke.
Das StandardUI von Aion hat das was WoW nicht hat: Schickes Design bei hoher Funktionalität. Man kann sich Party und Alliancepartys hinschieben wo man möchte, die Skalierung verändern, das eigene Portrait oben oder unten verankern usw. 
Generell bietet das Aion-UI ohne Addons alles was man braucht.
Threatmeter und Recountkreuzungen braucht kein Mensch, geht auch in WoW ohne und ging in WoW ohne. Das ist in Aion nicht anders.


----------



## jeef (21. September 2009)

Find das StandardUI gut genug....
gibt für mansche Spiele ganz nette Addons ja aber brauchen tut man die 100%ig nicht umbedingt

Zudem bleiben so auch die DPS Kiddes aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxxscho (22. September 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> wenn du bei Gatherer einstellst das die Marks auf der Minimap sowie Karte auch für den nicht Kräuterkundler etc sehbar sind, dann geht das auch ohne den passenden Beruf. Ansonsten in den Einstellungen, relativ leicht zu finden wenn man sie denn mal aufmacht.
> 
> Und zu Addon. Altes Thema, das es nicht schon seit WoW gab. Bei GW gabs , sowas auch nicht dafür wurde die Skillung überprüft. Irgendwas setzt sich immer durch und hat auch seine Richtigkeit.
> 
> ...


hast du dich auf Wow bezogen? Ich dachte, du meinst Aion^^


----------



## travisbarker (22. September 2009)

Add Ons, NEIN DANKE!!!


Ich bin mit dem was Aion hergibt mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2009)

Gestern im Regionalchat genau die gleiche Diskussion. Da meckerten Spieler, das es kein Omen oder Damagemeter gab....

Die Leute waren Level 10 ... woher wollen die wissen ob man sowas braucht ? Die Leute sind wirklich "WoW verseucht" und viele müssten erstmal "ent-WoWsiert" werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die besten waren eh im Chat :

"Gibt es schon Addons? "
"Nein und wirds auch nie geben, weils keine LUA SChnittstelle gibt"
"Lol, son scheiss Spiel"
"Warum ist Aion dadurch scheisse?"
"Na, weil dann ist der Endcontent doch unschaffbar oder nur die Super-Pros schaffen das, wie will man nen Boss denn ohne Damagemeter oder Omen schaffen?"

Bei der Antwort bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen und der meinte das Ernst. Durch die Addons in WoW isses schon so weit gekommen,  das die Leute sich gar nicht mehr vorstellen können, das man auch selber drauf achten kann das man keine Aggro bekommt und hat mir einen guten Einblick in die Denkweise eines "Standard WoW Spielers" gegeben !


----------



## Rethelion (22. September 2009)

Wie gesagt in WoW wars soweit, das Heiler nach dem Patch nicht mehr heilen konnten weil die Addons nicht mehr gingen.

Finde das ganze auch lächerlich^^


----------



## Thule1291 (22. September 2009)

*KEINE ADDONS! NIEMALS! NEVER!*


----------



## Gaueko (22. September 2009)

Vieles von dem was z.B. in WoW nur durch addons möglich wurde ist in Aion sowieso schon integriert. (Graue Items auf einmal verkaufen, die "Suchen"-Funktion auf der Karte...)

Ich finde das Spiel super so wie es ist. Wenn zuviel dran geschraubt wird besteht die Gefahr, dass es seine Ursprünglichkeit verliert. 
Außerdem bin ich froh, dass ich endlich mal wieder relaxed leveln, quests erledigen, in instanzen gehen etc. kann ohne das ich ständig beweisen muss, dass ich der uber-epic-imba DD mit xyz dps bin.
Oder das ich wie ein Irrer Debuffs dispelle.

*Einfach mal Spielen und Spaß dran haben!*

Ich hoffe, es wird nie Addons für Aion geben.


----------



## mib2000 (22. September 2009)

och kosmetische addons wären denke ich noch OK.... die stören keinen und man muss es sich ja auch wirklich unter keinen umständen zulegen...

unter kosmetischen addons zähle ich z.B Spartan UI für WoW... sowas in der art würde mir gut gefallen ^^
also jetzt rein vom kosmetischen her... mir is klar dass da mehr addons noch dabei sin^^ ich meine hier absolut nur die optischen sachen...


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2009)

Nur dann kann man darüber streiten wo kosmetisches Addon anfängt und wo aufhört. Für den einen ist nen Addon welches den Kampflog auswertet und wichtige Dinge auf den Bildschirm bringt z.b. rein kosmetisch, für den anderen ist dies bereits eine deutliche Hilfe.


----------



## Tamîkus (22. September 2009)

Thule1291 schrieb:


> *KEINE ADDONS! NIEMALS! NEVER!*




/SIGN


----------



## mib2000 (22. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nur dann kann man darüber streiten wo kosmetisches Addon anfängt und wo aufhört. Für den einen ist nen Addon welches den Kampflog auswertet und wichtige Dinge auf den Bildschirm bringt z.b. rein kosmetisch, für den anderen ist dies bereits eine deutliche Hilfe.




nun wenn es für einen eine deutliche hilfe is kanns ja gar nicht nur kosmetisch sein... 

sry fals ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe...
ich meinte wirklich nur den rein optischen aspekt bei Spartan... also dieses tribal muster... dass vl etwas einfallslos klingen mag aber durchaus iwie optische wirkung hat...


----------



## Perdoth (22. September 2009)

Was ich mich frage ist ob man dem 'tank' die aggro klauen kann? das verstehe ich nicht sorecht kenne von wow ja Omen^^


----------



## Yrgen (22. September 2009)

Ihr könnt aufhören zu spekulieren und Euch gegenseitig anzuflamen.

NCSoft hat ganz klar gesagt das Sie keine Addons erlauben. Also alles schön und Friede^^


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist ob man dem 'tank' die aggro klauen kann? das verstehe ich nicht sorecht kenne von wow ja Omen^^



Klar kannste dem Tank aggro klauen.

Aggro ist folgendermaßen erklärt :

Ein Monster hat eine Hassliste und fasst dort jeden Spieler auf, der aktiv am Kampf mitwirkt.  Greift der Tank nun das Monster an wird er auf diese Liste gesetzt und da er bisher der einzigste ist der am Kampf mitwirkt steht er auf Platz 1,  was dazu führt, das das Monster den Tank angreift.

Nun kommt ein Heiler und beginnt den Tank zu heilen. Damit wird der Heiler ebenfalls auf die Hassliste gesetzt, da er ja dem Tank hilft. Übertreibt es der Heiler nun mit dem heilen, kann er in der Liste den Tank überholen und würde dann auf Platz 1 stehen und das Monster greift den HEiler an.

Ebenso verhält es sich mit Übermäßigen Schaden.

Wie stark das Monster auf Heilung oder kritische Treffer reagiert ist dabei variabel.
Diese Berechnung läuft natürlich im Hintergrund und der Spieler kriegt davon nichts mit

Beispiel :
Angenommen das Monster hat eine HAssliste und trägt dort jeden Spieler mit einem "Hass-Wert" ein.

Spieler A : Ein Tank, der pro Schlag 100 Hass erzeugt und noch einen Taunt besitzt mit 1000 Hass.
Spieler B : Ein Heiler, der mit jeder HEilung 200 Hass erzeugt
Spieler C : Ein Magier, der mit einem Angriff 200 Hass erzeugt und bei kritischen Treffern 3mal so viel.

Nun kämpfen diese 3 Spieler 10 Sekunden lang gegen ein Monster :
Der Tank schlägt 4mal zu und benutzt seinen Taunt : Gesamthass : 1400
Der Heiler heilt den Tank 3mal, Gesamthass : 600
Der Magier macht 4 Attacken, 2 davon kritisch, Gesamthass 1600

Der Magier hat den meisten HAss erzeugt und wird nun vom Monster angegriffen. 


So in etwa kann man es sich vorstellen. Aber man muss nen Gefühl dafür kriegen und sowas geht nur, wenn man ohne Tools wie Omen spielt !

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen : kritische Treffer/heilungen sowie Gruppenheilungen erzeugen meistens Extra-Hass!


----------



## Shaft13 (22. September 2009)

Diese keine Add Ons Denken ist sehr kurzfristig und dummes denken.

Viele Komfortsachen die ihr heute im Interface habt, habt ihr nur WEGEN ADD ONS . Viele Sachen gäbe es heute nicht, wenn Speiler die nicht als Add ONs gemacht hätten und alle sie benutzt hätten.Glaube zum WOW Start gab es genau 1 sichtbare Shourtcut Leiste. 1. Erst alsjeder das ADD On benutzte,wo man 2-3+ Leisten einmblenden konnte, wurde das irgendwann von WOW direkt übernommen und ohne Add On konnte man 2,3 Leisten einblenden. Ohne Add Ons hätte man vielleicht immer noch nur eine poplige Leiste.

Der Hersteller sieht, jeder benutzt ein gewisses Add On der Hersteller baut es beim nächsten mal ein. Viele Add Ons erleichtern einem nunmal das Leben, geben bessere Übersicht,mehr Infos, ohne einen das Spielen abzunehmen.

zB gibts in Warhammer ein ADD On,wo man allen Inhalt im Briefkasten sich geben lassen kann und die alten mails dann gelöscht werden. In HDRO gibt es sowas nicht.
Fazit: In HDRO muss ich 15 Minuten totlangweiliges Briefkasten klicken machen,um meinenBriefkasten zu leeren,(schicke meinem AH Muli Sachen viele Sachen) in WAR kann ich in der Zeit chatten,Ausrüstung checken, Klo gehen,Essen machen usw.

Oder gewisses Bars, die oben Geld, Freunde, Zeit, Zone, Gildenlevel usw auflistenwas bessere Übersicht gibt. Alles DInge,die absolut das Leben erleichtern und verschönern und null das Spiel gegen andere beeinflussen usw.

So gibt es viele Add Ons, die einfach den Spielspass erhöhen.

ABer viele sind so WOW versaut von den AD Ons, das die direkt an Add Ons denken,die einem das komplette Spielen abnehmen oder den gegenüber einen kompletten leistungs und Ausrüstungscheck versehen und eine Tauglichkeitswertung für die Gruppe in % geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (22. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Diese keine Add Ons Denken ist sehr kurzfristig und dummes denken.
> 
> Viele Komfortsachen die ihr heute im Interface habt, habt ihr nur WEGEN ADD ONS . Viele Sachen gäbe es heute nicht, wenn Speiler die nicht als Add ONs gemacht hätten und alle sie benutzt hätten.Glaube zum WOW Start gab es genau 1 sichtbare Shourtcut Leiste. 1. Erst alsjeder das ADD On benutzte,wo man 2-3+ Leisten einmblenden konnte, wurde das irgendwann von WOW direkt übernommen und ohne Add On konnte man 2,3 Leisten einblenden. Ohne Add Ons hätte man vielleicht immer noch nur eine poplige Leiste.
> 
> ...


Deshalb erst gar nicht auf den Addonwahn einlassen


----------



## Æzørt (22. September 2009)

bitte keine addons für aion! addons füren zur verdummung die meisten wow spieler können ohne addons gar nicht mehr spielen und wissen nicht mehr wie das standart ui aussieht. außerdem füren addons woe recount dazu das sich alles um dps drht aber was nützt mir einer der 5000 dps macht aber noch den ersten 2 sekunden boss fight stirbt weil er nen movementgünther ist?


----------



## nephrodat (22. September 2009)

Bitte keine Addons.


----------



## Shaft13 (22. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> bitte keine addons für aion! addons füren zur verdummung die meisten wow spieler können ohne addons gar nicht mehr spielen und wissen nicht mehr wie das standart ui aussieht. außerdem füren addons woe recount dazu das sich alles um dps drht aber was nützt mir einer der 5000 dps macht aber noch den ersten 2 sekunden boss fight stirbt weil er nen movementgünther ist?



Dieser DPS Quatsch (den gibt es bei zB WAR absolut gar nicht und dennoch gibts da massig Add Ons) scheint wohl die Hauptbegründung gegen Add Ons zu sein.

Solche Müll ADD Ons sollte manhalt verbieten. Der Anbieter sollte schon alle Add Ons checken,die es gibt.Es gibt nunmal hunderte Add Ons, die einfach nur den Spass und Komfort erhöhen und nichts am eigentlichen Spiel verändern.


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2009)

Ansich ist ein Dmgmeter auch nicht falsch aber 95% der Nutzer können mit den ausgegebenen Werten gar nichts anfangen. Das ist das Problem nicht das Addon. Ein Damagemeter wird von den meisten auf ein Penismeter reduziert.

Für den Raidteilnehmer ist solch ein Tool absolut unnütz. Einzig der Raidplaner kann sowas nutzen um einen Raid auszuwerten, wenn er denn weiss was die Zahlen aussagen !


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (22. September 2009)

Yrgen schrieb:


> Ihr könnt aufhören zu spekulieren und Euch gegenseitig anzuflamen.
> 
> NCSoft hat ganz klar gesagt das Sie keine Addons erlauben. Also alles schön und Friede^^



Falsch!



> Am Rande der gamescom hatten wir die große Ehre den Aion Lead Designer Yongchan Jee zu einem Video-Interview treffen zu können. Dabei entlockten wir ihm einige spannende Inhalte. So dürfen wir uns für die Zukunft definitiv auf Housing und auch auf Interface-AddOns freuen, wie wir sie bereits aus anderen MMORPGs kennen.


----------



## Trorg (22. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur eins damals in WOW.
> *BAAAM 5000 CRIT*
> *BAAAM 3849 CRIT*
> und das sehr offt...
> ...



Na ja wenn du mit solchen Leuten rumhängst ist das dein Ding.
Ich raide seit start von WoW und hatten nie jemand mit nem Bam Addon im Raid, vieleicht habe ich mich einfach auch nur mit den Leuten umgeben die ähnliche Ansichten wie ich habe.




Stancer schrieb:


> Für den Raidteilnehmer ist solch ein Tool absolut unnütz. Einzig der Raidplaner kann sowas nutzen um einen Raid auszuwerten, wenn er denn weiss was die Zahlen aussagen !



Sehe ich anders.
es ist für mich auch nützlich denn, ich kann sehen wie ich mich über die Zeit verbessere. Ob ich diesen Raidabend etwas besser oder schlechter gemacht habe als letzten Raidabend.
Kann die Anzahl meiner Zauber vergleichen, kann sehen ob sich mein neues Equip/Verzauberung/sonstwas bemerkbar macht und ich da alles richtig mache.


Klaro sind viele Addons unütz.
Aber auf Recount verzichten ist schon etwas das mir fehlen wird.
Analyse warum da grade was schief gegangen ist, wieviel damage hat der Tank reinbekommen (timeline).
Wurde von den eingeteilten Leuten entflucht/entzaubert?

Das Problem was die meisten haben ist das sie nichtmal wissen das Recount viel mehr zu bieten hat als eine Penisverlängerung.

Ich finde die verallgemeinerung so doof die betrieben wird.
Wer keine Addons benutzen will benutzt halt keine, werdet ja nicht dazu gezwungen.

Und von wegen "LFM DD over 9000dps plx"
Das wird kommen, zwar nicht mit zahlen sondern eher "Suchen DD mindestens Set XY an"
Und macht es das besser? 

Zum Thema Bossmods:
Klaro geben Bossmods ne Meldung aus das der Boss jetzt den oder den Zauber wirkt (was im augenblick zum grossteil Cooldowns sind also sie meistens nicht direkt mit der Bossmod Meldung kommen) aber spielen tust du ja noch selber, aus dem Feuer rausgehen machst du selber, auf Adds umschwenken machst du selber, in der Nase bohren machst du selber.
Es ist eine Unterstützung und keine "das Addon spielt für mich" Modifikation.

Was ich noch lustig finde ist das die meisten "kosmetische Addons" haben wollen.
Sich damit die Ui überladen und dann jammern weil ihre FR runter geht *grinz*
Grade diese kosmetischen modifikationen sind das problem was die meisten haben wenn ihre Addons mal nicht gehen (beim patch oder so) denn dann kommen sie mit der Steuerung der normalen UI nicht mehr klar

etwas wie Omen wäre schon sehr angenhem was mich dazu wirklich interessieren würde:
Hat schon jemand ne Übersicht über die Bedrohungswerte?
Hab in keinem Forum dazu was gefunden wie die Skalierung aussieht


----------



## Cati (23. September 2009)

Spielt mal Heiler im Raid!

Ein Addon oder auch von Aion implementiert das den Raid übersichtlich anzeigt, vor allem ist ein Entfernungscheck wichtig. Einfach um zu sehn ob dein zu heilendes Raidmitglied in Reichweite ist. Wenn du 2 hast die sonst sterben und du nicht siehst welcher davon in Reichweite ist, heilst du laut Muphys Gesetz genau den, der außer Reichweite ist (ergo kommt die Fehlermeldung und der andere den du hättest retten können stirbt). 

Die ganzen Addon Schimpfer sind die, die WOW geschädigt sind.

Für den Heiler ist ein übersichtliches Raidframe essenziell, damit er seine Aufgaben erfüllen kann. Das Raidframe hilft einfach beim entscheiden wer wann geheilt wird und übernimmt das heilen nicht selbst. Und die die jetzt auf Addons schimpfen, sind die Heuler die dann genau wegen der fehlenden Addons sterben. Das Standart Raidframe in WOW war für den normalen Heiler in Raids auch nicht nutzbar! Genau deshalb gabs / gibts ja solche Addons.

Ich will nur ein Grid, das reicht mir dicke als Addon aus. Und als Heiler will und brauche ich das auch, es sei denn Aion macht ein vernünftiges Heilergeeignetes Raidframe.


----------



## Danf (23. September 2009)

Thule1291 schrieb:


> *KEINE ADDONS! NIEMALS! NEVER!*




this!


----------



## mib2000 (23. September 2009)

Cati schrieb:


> Spielt mal Heiler im Raid!
> 
> Ein Addon oder auch von Aion implementiert das den Raid übersichtlich anzeigt, vor allem ist ein Entfernungscheck wichtig. Einfach um zu sehn ob dein zu heilendes Raidmitglied in Reichweite ist. Wenn du 2 hast die sonst sterben und du nicht siehst welcher davon in Reichweite ist, heilst du laut Muphys Gesetz genau den, der außer Reichweite ist (ergo kommt die Fehlermeldung und der andere den du hättest retten können stirbt).



ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass recht unten die entfernung zu deinem ziel angezeigt wird öÖ

kann mich nu aber au iwie täuschen! kann des ma einer nachgucken bin grad arbeiten


----------



## tonygt (23. September 2009)

Ich muss sagen das ich es sehr Schade fänd wenn es keine Addons gäbe. Es geht mir nicht darum mit Addons zeigen zu können was für Rooxxor Dps oder Crits ich mache sondern ich würde einfach gern mein Ui individuell einstellen. So das ich meine Buttons Ziele Buffs Whatever da habe wo ich den besten Überblick über alles hab. 
Was mich z.B. schon bei der Beta gestört hat war das man die Verbleibende Zeit von Debuffs oder so nur beim Drüberfahren sieht oder ,das deine Buffs ganz oben am Bildschirm hängen, ich sie aber gern über meiner Hp Leiste hätte, kp ob man das übers Standard Ui ändern kann. Addons zum Dps oder Bäm Addons brauch ich net aber zumindest sollte man seine Interface so verschieben können das man selbst entscheiden kann wo was ist und man so einen besseren überblick hat.


----------



## Randor2 (23. September 2009)

mib2000 schrieb:


> ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass recht unten die entfernung zu deinem ziel angezeigt wird öÖ
> 
> kann mich nu aber au iwie täuschen! kann des ma einer nachgucken bin grad arbeiten



Das ist vollkommen richtig. Und sollte man doch mal 2 Meter zu weit wegstehen läuft der Char ja automatisch hin.

Ach ja die Heiler die das Prob haben das nicht zu sehen...sagt euren Kollegen dass sie immer in Reichweite stehen müssen sonst gibts halt keine Heilung.
Dann müssen die anderen auch wieder etwas mehr tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mib2000 (23. September 2009)

nebenbei glaube ich dass wenn man eine hp anzeige über seinem ziel angezeigt bekommt

nach ein bischen übung hat mans im urin ob der nu nah genug steht oder nicht...


----------



## Copeland (28. September 2009)

Warum regen sich eigentlich alle so über DMG-Meter auf? Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit seinen Charakter mit anderen zu vergleichen und ihn zu optimieren. Oder ist euch wohl in einer Gruppe zu sein ohne zu wissen ob ihr nun einen anständigen Job macht oder nicht? Natürlich sollte man es nicht als Penismeter benutzen, reife Spieler tun das auch nicht.


----------



## Draklur (28. September 2009)

jo bin auch der meinung keine addons 
so lassen wie es ist aion hat doch alles
wozu addons 
nene so lassen wies iss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

also wie in der umfrage wenn überhaupt dann nur kleinigkeiten. 

was ich auf keinen fall möchte, so einen mist wie in wow sry das ich das hier sage, aber da gibts ja nurnoch addons. 
stichwort healbot -.- und ohne sowas kommen viele nichmehr klar. 

bevor sich in aion sowas entwickelt, ein haufen nix könner, die nur auf addons anewiesen sind.

möchte ich es lieber wie in herr der ringe online. OHNE ADDONS.


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Copeland schrieb:


> Warum regen sich eigentlich alle so über DMG-Meter auf? Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit seinen Charakter mit anderen zu vergleichen und ihn zu optimieren. Oder ist euch wohl in einer Gruppe zu sein ohne zu wissen ob ihr nun einen anständigen Job macht oder nicht? Natürlich sollte man es nicht als Penismeter benutzen, reife Spieler tun das auch nicht.



Die einzige Möglichkeit ? Ich mach es so :

A : Man schafft die Instanz wunderbar und killt den Boss ---> Alles ok

B : Man schafft den Boss nicht oder nur sehr knapp, stirbt oft ---> Ich betreibe Fehleranalyse und verfolge das Geschehen auf dem Monitor

Und jetzt kommts : Ich brauch dafür kein Addon.
Es ist nunmal Fakt, das ein Dmg-Meter von 99% der Spieler falsch benutzt wird und als Penismeter missbraucht wird. Wenn überhaupt ist ein Dmg-MEter nur für Raidleiter sinnvoll, sofern sie wissen was die Zahlen bedeuten.

Aber wenn ein Dmg-Meter zwingend Notwendig ist um besser zu werden frage ich mich wie man es dann in Spielen wie DAoc geschafft hat den Realm-Drachen zu besiegen ? Da gibts nämlich kein Dmg-Meter oder so. Es ging sogar soweit, das man Anfangs 100-150 Spieler gebraucht hat und später nur noch etwa 16 Spieler. Die Taktik wurde verbessert und man hat sich die Mechaniken angeschaut mit denen der Drache gearbeitet hat.
Und alles ohne ein dummes Dmg-Meter...


----------



## Skyler93 (28. September 2009)

Copeland schrieb:


> Warum regen sich eigentlich alle so über DMG-Meter auf? Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit seinen Charakter mit anderen zu vergleichen und ihn zu optimieren. Oder ist euch wohl in einer Gruppe zu sein ohne zu wissen ob ihr nun einen anständigen Job macht oder nicht? Natürlich sollte man es nicht als Penismeter benutzen, reife Spieler tun das auch nicht.



das DMG-Meter ist was feines, da hast total recht, trotzdem gibts ja nicht genug reife Spieler, und so einer der neu ist oder grad abgelenkt fühlt sich dan doch ein bissl beschissen, wenn der andere sagt * haha ich fahr 300 DPS mehr als du* und dann gehen alle nur noch auf DMG und werden zu Movementkrüppel---INC WOW---


----------



## Gaueko (28. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> das DMG-Meter ist was feines, da hast total recht, trotzdem gibts ja nicht genug reife Spieler, und so einer der neu ist oder grad abgelenkt fühlt sich dan doch ein bissl beschissen, wenn der andere sagt * haha ich fahr 300 DPS mehr als du* und dann gehen alle nur noch auf DMG und werden zu Movementkrüppel---INC WOW---




/SIGN


----------



## malaxius (28. September 2009)

Och also zum Thema Addons:

Ein Log auswerter wie Parsefal für EQ2 find ich nix schlimmes. Damit kann die Raidleitung sehr gut arbeiten. bzw haben wir damit früher Bosse ausgewertet, was macht er für spells, welche dmg art usw. Solche sachen finde ich überhaupt nicht störend.

Was ich sehr störend finde sind so sachen wie, Healbot, Grid, gewisse Arena Addons, Bossmods, Omen usw.

Gabs vor WoW nie, und trotzdem hat man Raids in EQ1, EQ2, Daoc usw ohne Probleme geschaft. In WoW braucht man als Heiler absolut kein Skill um seinen Raid zu heilen sobald man Healbot, Grid usw benutzt. Und nein um das maximum aus dem Char zu hohlen braucht man keine Addons sondern Zeit die man in seinen Char investiert, ihn kennen lernt und zur Perfektion bringt.
Und kommt mir jetzt ned mit du hast keine ahnung wie es als Heiler ist. Ich habe schon in Mmorpgs geheilt da gabs ned mal WoW. 

mfg malax


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. September 2009)

malaxius schrieb:


> Und kommt mir jetzt ned mit du hast keine ahnung wie es als Heiler ist. Ich habe schon in Mmorpgs geheilt da gabs ned mal WoW.



Dann erkläre mir mal wo der Unterschied im Skill liegt bei Benutzung von Grid/Healbot im Vergleich zu den Standard Raidframes. 


Addons werden sicherlich kommen wie angekündigt und nen Logparser hätte ich schon sehr gerne bzw sollen sie nur die Möglichkeit geben das Chat und Combatlog auf der Platte Speichern zu können.


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal wo der Unterschied im Skill liegt bei Benutzung von Grid/Healbot im Vergleich zu den Standard Raidframes



weil man nich durch spezial effekte auf dem bildschirm davor gewarnt wird das der andere gleich down geht. 
das der andere ein fluch hat.
das man selbst gelich down geht.
das man die casts selbst wählen muss und nich durch ein knopfdruck.

healbot heiler, sind wie kinder mit schwimmflügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar sie sind im wasser, schwimmen können se aber trotzdem kein stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> weil man nich durch spezial effekte auf dem bildschirm davor gewarnt wird das der andere gleich down geht.
> das der andere ein fluch hat.
> das man selbst gelich down geht.
> das man die casts selbst wählen muss und nich durch ein knopfdruck.
> ...



Das sehe ich in den Standard Raidframes auch und mit Mouseover Makros ist das feeling genau das selbe... verstehe nicht wo da ein skill unterschied besteht? Ich hab schon alle möglichen Heiladdons ausprobiert und auch viel mit normalen Frames Geraidet aber in der Heilleistung hab ich da keinen unterschied ausmachen können oO Vuhdo/Grid und Healbot sehen einfach nur besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Das sehe ich in den Standard Raidframes auch und mit Mouseover Makros ist das feeling genau das selbe... verstehe nicht wo da ein skill unterschied besteht? Ich hab schon alle möglichen Heiladdons ausprobiert und auch viel mit normalen Frames Geraidet aber in der Heilleistung hab ich da keinen unterschied ausmachen können oO Vuhdo/Grid und Healbot sehen einfach nur besser aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt schon deutliche vereinfacherungen mit den addons healbot etc. wenn du versuchst das abzustreiten brauchen wir die diskusion erst garnicht weiterführen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> es gibt schon deutliche vereinfacherungen mit den addons healbot etc. wenn du versuchst das abzustreiten brauchen wir die diskusion erst garnicht weiterführen.



Ich bestreite es nicht aber bei einem gcd von 1-1,5sec braucht man nicht von skill zu sprechen man hat lange genug Zeit was auszuwählen, ein ziel anzuklicken und gut ist. Da magst du doch nicht wirklich von skill sprechen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

ne keule will ich nich, aber es benötigt mehr können das ohne addons hinzukriegen. es mag sein das du mit und ohne addons heilen kannst.

aber lass dir gesagt sein es gibt leute in wow, die önnen ohne addons nicht heilen, und das ist wirklich bitter.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> aber lass dir gesagt sein es gibt leute in wow, die önnen ohne addons nicht heilen, und das ist wirklich bitter.



Da stimme ich dir Allerdings zu... und die könnens meistens auch mit Addons nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

eben und darum finde ich es besser/anspruchsvoller das spiel ohne addons zu spielen. es gibt leute die können es so oder so... ich hab wow damals zu beginn 1 1/2 jahre ohne addons gespielt. danach hab ich erst welche draufgemacht, dann kannste das natürlich verfeinern mit addons. aber lernen tut mans ohne.

is wie einem kind das laufen beizubringen, man kanns immer heben, lernen tuts dabei nich wirklich was. es muss eben auchmal hinfallen, um zu lernen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. September 2009)

/sign 

Aber zurück zu Aion, wie schon gesagt würde es mir reichen das Combatlog irgendwo speichern zu können. Gibts das eigendlich wenigstens fürn Chat?


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Aber zurück zu Aion, wie schon gesagt würde es mir reichen das Combatlog irgendwo speichern zu können. Gibts das eigendlich wenigstens fürn Chat?



Für den Chat ja, aber gespeichert wird es außerhalb des Spiels "noch" nicht.


----------



## Tuskpack (28. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Da momentan eine kleine Diskussion zu dem Thema "Addons in Aion" ausgebrochen ( hier nachzulesen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113553 ), habe ich mich gefragt wie der restliche Teil der Community über dieses Thema denkt. Wie seht ihr es? Addons, ein Must Have oder doch eher der Spielzerstörer Nummer eins?



Vergleich ebend mit WoW
Es gibt einige wenige die ohne Addons auskommen.Keiner von denen im Highcontent!
Eine DPS wie HPS Kontrolle ist einfach wichtig, wenn man die Raid optimieren will und das geht nur druch anzeigen.
Man kann von keinem Raidleiter erwarten nebenbei zu versuchen einzuschätzen wie jeder spielt.
Nicht sterben ist nicht äquivalent mit gut spielen!
High End Contend wird auch in Aion kommen, und da fehlt mit im Moment noch einiges...

Bissl Schaden auf Mobs machen die eh keine Changse haben oder sich selbst oder ne 5 Man Gruppe heilen?
Da brauch wohl keiner nen Addon oder!?

Ist ganz einfach, entweder bietet Aion gewisse Addons inGame, eine Schnittstelle, oder einfacheren Content eines von den 3en wirds werden, denn es ist ein
masive online Player Game und dieses will Spieler binden...


----------



## Þ¥±®N (28. September 2009)

also ich brauch ein Addon das mir endlich mal die hp des ziels anzeigt so ein einfach balken nervt einfach .... ich will zahlen


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

Tuskpack schrieb:


> Vergleich ebend mit WoW
> Es gibt einige wenige die ohne Addons auskommen.Keiner von denen im Highcontent!
> Eine DPS wie HPS Kontrolle ist einfach wichtig, wenn man die Raid optimieren will und das geht nur druch anzeigen.
> Man kann von keinem Raidleiter erwarten nebenbei zu versuchen einzuschätzen wie jeder spielt.
> ...



Du behauptest allen ernstes High End Content gibt es ohne Addons nicht ? Sry aber selten so gelacht.

Addons wirken sich nur auf eine Weise aus : Sie machen das Spiel leichter, weniger Skill-lastiger und nehmen dem Spieler arbeit ab.
Und ja : Man kann sowas von einem Raidleiter erwarten. Er ist halt der Manager des Raids. Ich merke du hast vor WoW noch nix gespielt. Was glaubste wie es in DAoc abgelaufen ist ? Nen Raid war da keine 40er Instanz, ja auch in Daoc gabs Elitedungeons aber da musste man mit 100-150 Spielern rein um ne Chance zu haben den zu schaffen. Und soll ich dir was sagen ? Es hat wunderbar funktioniert ohne irgendwelche Spielerleichterungen und das lag sicher nicht an der Einfachheit des Dungeons.
In Everquest genauso. Komisch das die Raids da ohne Omen, Dmg-Meter usw. funktioniert haben.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen brauch man als Raidleiter auch gar nicht jeden Spieler einzeln beobachten. Es wird normal nen Maintank festgelegt und nen Ersatztank. Wenn die scheisse spielen merkt man das sofort. Wenn die Aggro verlieren merkt man das auch sofort und man merkt ob jemand ständig aggro zieht. Rest haut drauf, heilt etc.
Als wenn irgend nen RAidleiter permanent auf Dmg-Meter schaut und sagt "Oh, du musst nochn Tick härter zuhauen Spieler 1, und Spieler 2 muss 5DPS weniger machen...."

Ich denke dieses Addon gefordere kommt hauptsächlich von Ex-WoW Spielern, die sich zu sehr an Addons gewöhnt haben und zu verwöhnt sind und nun wieder Arbeit darin sehen auch mal wieder selber auf was zu achten !


----------



## Deathstyle (28. September 2009)

Das ist auch quatsch, bei DAoC ging das allein vom Tempo her ganz anders voran und der Anspruch war auch ein ganz anderer.. vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, auch durch die Addons natürlich, her völlig abgesehen. Auch der einzige Grund warum man bei DAoC soviele Spieler brauchte war: es war teilweise viel zu unorganisiert, es fehlte die Kenntnis über den Boss und die Erfahrung der Spieler damit umzugehen - nicht aber weil der Boss wirklich so fordernt war, das ganze war auch mit weeeeeeit weniger Spielern machbar.

Ein DPS Meter ist übrigens keine Spielerleichterung sondern eine Leistungsanalyse und die Forderung nach diesem Tool kommt nicht von verwöhnten "ich will den Easymode"-Spielern sondern viel eher von Spielern die selber am absoluten Limit spielen wollen und das nach Möglichkeit zusammen mit anderen gleich gesinnten.

/e
Es geht nicht darum den Boss zu töten, es geht darum den Boss so effektiv wie möglich zu töten!
Ob jemand den Boss überlebt, das sieht der Raidleiter. Ob jemand Aggro gezogen hat, das sieht der Raidleiter. Ob der Tank gestorben ist, auch das sieht der Raidleiter. 
Aber er sieht nicht wieviel Heilung die DDs verschlingen weil sie zu doof zum laufen sind, er sieht auch nicht welcher Mage sich wiedermal zu fein war zu dispellen (WoW Beispielt, yaa..) und vorallem sieht er auch nicht welcher DD zu brainafk ist so viel Schaden zu machen wie Klasse, Equip und Boss-/Aufgabensetting zulassen.


----------



## malaxius (29. September 2009)

Zum Thema Dmg meter.

Ein Combatlog parser würde dafür vollkommen reichen. Denn sobald man schnittstellen öffnet passiert das wa sin WoW passiert ist. Das Spiel wird addon verseucht.
Wer schon vor WoW Mmorpgs gespielt hat weiss sicher wa sich mit nem Locparser meine.
Der Rest googlet mal nach Parser.
Rest an Addons brauchts eigendlich nur was damit man seine Spellbars, seine Hp balken usw dahin schieben kann wo man will, evtl noch grösse anpassen usw.
Und das wären legedlich Interface anpassungen.

mfg malax


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

malaxius schrieb:


> Ein Combatlog parser würde dafür vollkommen reichen. Denn sobald man schnittstellen öffnet passiert das wa sin WoW passiert ist. Das Spiel wird addon verseucht.



Genau das, was ich meine, zudem nutzten diese Weblogs normal nur Raids etc, das ständige Dmg Meter gepose in allen normalen Instanzen, würde also auch wegfallen.


----------



## malaxius (29. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Genau das, was ich meine, zudem nutzten diese Weblogs normal nur Raids etc, das ständige Dmg Meter gepose in allen normalen Instanzen, würde also auch wegfallen.



und im normalfall sogar nur raids die vorne mitspielen wollen. Ich kenns halt von früher ned anders, da nach nem Raidabend die Raidleitung zusammen "gesessen"ist und ausgewertet hat. Und sonst halt bei nem neuen Boss, nach dem ersten wipe, um zu sehen was er an Dmgarten hat, ob gewisse Ressis hat oder sogar gegen gewisse Arten Immun ist.


----------



## floppydrive (29. September 2009)

Die entscheidung ob es Addons geben wird oder nicht hängt doch ganz davon ab, was man aus AION auslesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metzgerblut (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich verstehe echt nicht was ihr gegen Addons habt jedem das seine.
Und zu der sache zwecks Dps-meter:
Ich finde das sehr wichtig weil heut zu tage rennen genug leute rum mit einem hammer equip, haben aber von rotation und skillung absolut keine ahnung.
Wie oft habe ich es in WoW erlebt das ich zb mit meinem DK in nem Raid oder 5er hero war ich selber so an die 4k Dps gemacht habe und ein anderer DK mit gleicher oder sogar besserem equip weit unter meinem schaden war....da frage ich mich wie kommen die überhaupt zu dem equip? Gilde überall mit hingezogen? In erster linie ist ein Spiel da um spaß zu haben....aber für Leute die in denn Schwereren Content´s was erreichen wollen müssen auf Mitspieler zählen die was von ihrem char verstehen und evt auch an ihre Grenzen gehen....weil mit Spielern die nur rum stehen und keine ahnung haben was sie überhaupt machen sollen haben meiner meinung dort nichts zu suchen weil zich mal am Boss stehen und gefrustet am abend dann wieder off gehen weil er immer noch steht weil ein paar (NOOBS) dabei waren kann ich ehrlich gesagt drauf verzichten.
Klar kann ich die Leute verstehen wo sagen es nervt sie wenn sie dauernd denn Recount gepostet bekommen in der grp das mag ich auch nicht und mach es selber auch nicht ich lass ihn einfach laufen und schaue wo stehe ich wo stehen die anderen wo kann ich evt selber was verbessern..weil es giebt Spieler die spielen nur dammit sie gespielt haben und es giebt Leute die wollen was erreichen.


----------



## malaxius (3. Oktober 2009)

Metzgerblut schrieb:


> Ich verstehe echt nicht was ihr gegen Addons habt jedem das seine.
> Und zu der sache zwecks Dps-meter:
> Ich finde das sehr wichtig weil heut zu tage rennen genug leute rum mit einem hammer equip, haben aber von rotation und skillung absolut keine ahnung.
> Wie oft habe ich es in WoW erlebt das ich zb mit meinem DK in nem Raid oder 5er hero war ich selber so an die 4k Dps gemacht habe und ein anderer DK mit gleicher oder sogar besserem equip weit unter meinem schaden war....da frage ich mich wie kommen die überhaupt zu dem equip? Gilde überall mit hingezogen? In erster linie ist ein Spiel da um spaß zu haben....aber für Leute die in denn Schwereren Content´s was erreichen wollen müssen auf Mitspieler zählen die was von ihrem char verstehen und evt auch an ihre Grenzen gehen....weil mit Spielern die nur rum stehen und keine ahnung haben was sie überhaupt machen sollen haben meiner meinung dort nichts zu suchen weil zich mal am Boss stehen und gefrustet am abend dann wieder off gehen weil er immer noch steht weil ein paar (NOOBS) dabei waren kann ich ehrlich gesagt drauf verzichten.
> Klar kann ich die Leute verstehen wo sagen es nervt sie wenn sie dauernd denn Recount gepostet bekommen in der grp das mag ich auch nicht und mach es selber auch nicht ich lass ihn einfach laufen und schaue wo stehe ich wo stehen die anderen wo kann ich evt selber was verbessern..weil es giebt Spieler die spielen nur dammit sie gespielt haben und es giebt Leute die wollen was erreichen.



Für das was du aufgezählt hast reicht ein externer CombatLog Parser vollkommen aus. Und zum Thema schweren Content ich hoffe du meintest damit gewisse Hardmodes. Und mal ganz ehrlich, soweit ist es nur gekommen weil Blizz der Meinung ist das jeder alles sehen soll bei minimal eigen Aufwand. Früher hats auch kein Schwein gestört. Und man hat die Bosse genau so gelegt. Ob ein Boss nun in 2min stirbt oder in 4 min ist mir doch sowas von wayne.


----------



## sunglass (3. Oktober 2009)

der viel beschworene skill ist meiner meinung nach hauptsächlich übersicht.
und jetzt gibt das 2 möglichkeiten,ich habe ruhe und übersicht(skill),oder ich habe haufenweise addons die skill ersetzen(he,da blinkt was,da sollte ich jetzt draufdrücken).
daraus resultiert dann das du mit addons mehr skill hast wie ich ohne,also muss ich nachrüsten mit addons.

und zack entscheidet wer sich mehr bei curse rumtreibt. sehe für mich addons als einen der hauptgründe wiso ich mit wow aufgehört habe(und auch nach gut 2 jahren keinerlei anreiz verspüre es nochmal zu versuchen,obwohl mich wohl noch kein spiel zuvor so gefesselt hat).


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Oktober 2009)

bin nicht dafür das es addons für aion gebn soll , sonst passiert das gleiche wie bei wow dann sind alle nur noch Dps geil und das zerstört allen spiel spass wenn nuer noch sich aufs dps beschränkt , und nicht auf dem spieler der hinter dem char steckt , finde aion ohne addons viel besser , so lernt man erst richtig wie man spielt^^ , okay für bosskämpfe werden addon n icht verrückert^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> bin nicht dafür das es addons für aion gebn soll , sonst passiert das gleiche wie bei wow dann sind alle nur noch Dps geil und das zerstört allen spiel spass wenn nuer noch sich aufs dps beschränkt , und nicht auf dem spieler der hinter dem char steckt , finde aion ohne addons viel besser , so lernt man erst richtig wie man spielt^^ , okay für bosskämpfe werden addon n icht verrückert^^



Was interessiert mich der Spieler dahinter?


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (3. Oktober 2009)

Es kommt aufs Addon an. Ein Aggro aka Omen würd ich nicht schlimm finden. Mich würden nur iwelche Dmg Addons stören. Das würde wieder Sätze im Chat fördern, die beginnen mit: Suchen dd mit 4k DPS, dann go kkthx.


----------



## Norjena (3. Oktober 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Es kommt aufs Addon an. Ein Aggro aka Omen würd ich nicht schlimm finden. Mich würden nur iwelche Dmg Addons stören. Das würde wieder Sätze im Chat fördern, die beginnen mit: Suchen dd mit 4k DPS, dann go kkthx.



Das passiert wenn diese Addons falsch genutzt werden ja, darum wäre ja ein Weblogpaser die perfekte Lösung, die "normalen" oder die "dmggeilen" können damit nix anfangen, bzw ist es zu umständlich, aber Raidgilden oder interessierte können daraus viel mehr als nur Schaden/Heilung/Aggro rauslesen.

So etwas benötigt auch keine Addon Schnittstelle, es gäbe als keine Gefahr das die Schnittstelle für andere Dinge missbraucht wird.


----------



## Æzørt (3. Oktober 2009)

ich wünsche mir nur ein einziges addon für aion nämlich eins das mir zeigt wie viel life der gegner/ freund/ npc hat. dieser nichts sagende rote balken geht mir extrem aufn sack.

falls man das irgentwie einstellen kann, pls sagt es mir =)


----------



## Monsterburn (3. Oktober 2009)

hi buffis!!!

Also ich bin eigentlich auch gegen addons in aion jedoch geht mit eins ab und das ist wieviel aggro man im moment hat
also ein aggrometer wenn das noch eingefügt werden würde wäre alles top.

Mfg Monster


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2009)

Aggrometer macht die ganze Sache wieder einfacher!

Wenn man seine Klasse einigermassen häufig spielt hat man es eh im Blut 
wie lange derjenige noch volle DPS fahren kann und wann man sich ein bisschen zurückhalten sollte!


----------



## Kyragan (3. Oktober 2009)

Threatmeter braucht kein Mensch.
Wer Klassen- und Spielkenntnis besitzt weiß ab wann er wie den Mob DPSen kann. Und danach zieht man im Grunde keine Aggro.


----------



## malaxius (3. Oktober 2009)

Ne Aggro Anzeige brauchts nicht. Wer Raiden geht und sich mit seiner Gruppe seinem Raid einspielt, und damit meine ich einspielen! Und seine Klasse beherrscht. der braucht keine Aggro anzeige. Aggro anzeige brauchen leute die weder Klassen verständis haben oder unfähig sind sich auf ihren Raid einzuspielen. Nach 1-2 Raids weiss man doch genau was der Tank kann, was man ihm zumuten kann und was nicht. Wer das nicht kann, dem kann man nicht mehr weiterhelfen....

mfg malax

ps: sry für die bösen Worte, aber ich verstehe nicht wie man alles vereinfacht haben will, dass man nicht mehr nachdenken muss!


----------



## nick1004 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mir nur so was wie WIM von wow oder X-perl wünschen.

Muss immer ewig hochscrollen um zu schauen ob mir jmd geschrieben hat und naja X-Perl um das Interface ein wenig überisichtlicher zu gestalten, Ziel von Ziel etc


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

malaxius schrieb:


> Ne Aggro Anzeige brauchts nicht. Wer Raiden geht und sich mit seiner Gruppe seinem Raid einspielt, und damit meine ich einspielen! Und seine Klasse beherrscht. der braucht keine Aggro anzeige. Aggro anzeige brauchen leute die weder Klassen verständis haben oder unfähig sind sich auf ihren Raid einzuspielen. Nach 1-2 Raids weiss man doch genau was der Tank kann, was man ihm zumuten kann und was nicht. Wer das nicht kann, dem kann man nicht mehr weiterhelfen....



Hast du mal WoW Burning Crusade progress geraidet? Ohne Treatmeter hat da _KEIN_ Progressspieler geraidet, es ging nicht anders. Vanilla und WotLK war das aber recht unnötig.
Was ich damit sagen will: es kommt auf das Spiel an ob man solch ein Tool gebrauchen kann oder nicht.


----------



## malaxius (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich habe in BC geraidet, als MT und als DD, und ich bin da durch gekommen ohne Omen als DD. Und nein man kommt ohne Treathanzeige durch. Man muss nur das Hirn nen wenig mehr anstrengen und ned auf ne anzeige gucken. Denn es geht definitv. Aber das erfordert wesentlich mehr skill und erfahrung als nen Addon wie Omen da gebe ich dir recht. Und zum thema Wotlk und raids muss ich wohl nix sagen, das ist nen schlag ins Gesicht jedes Raiders der nen wenig anspruch gesucht hat.
Schlussendlich musste ich mir aber Omen als Raidleader dank der unfähigkeit von gewissen DDs doch noch holen, da die absolut unfähig waren ihren dmg einzuschätzen und ob sie aggro ziehen werden.
Wer sich mit seinem Tank einspielt lernt was er darf, und wann er besser kurz ne Pause macht. 
Dafür braucht aber Tanks die zu 90% anwesend sind und die Reden und auch ansagen machen. 

aber wir werden uns ganz sicher nich einig was dieser Punkt angeht.

mfg malax


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Es ging um progress mein lieber, es ging um einen pre Nerfed Kael'Thas und solche Späße. Ich habe Fury Warri im Raid gespielt und ab und zu Schurken (wenn die Loot brauchten aber nicht konnten) und ich habe mit beiden an der Aggro Grenze gespielt, du weisst was das bedeutet? D.h. soviel wie: ich hab so viel Schaden gemacht wie ging ohne Aggro zu ziehen. Das geht als Range DD etwas leichter, dort hatte man noch die 5% Luft, als Melee aber lag man direkt im Staub und genau da liegt das Problem, maximaler Schaden war ohne Treatmeter nicht erreichbar.
Ich denk da nur an pre nerfed Hydross oder Tidewalker, von Kael'Thas brauch ich ja garnicht reden.


----------



## Deis (3. Oktober 2009)

Keine Addons oder "Analysetool". AION ist gut so wie es ist. Ich will kein WoW 2.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es ging um progress mein lieber, es ging um einen pre Nerfed Kael'Thas und solche Späße. Ich habe Fury Warri im Raid gespielt und ab und zu Schurken (wenn die Loot brauchten aber nicht konnten) und ich habe mit beiden an der Aggro Grenze gespielt, du weisst was das bedeutet? D.h. soviel wie: ich hab so viel Schaden gemacht wie ging ohne Aggro zu ziehen. Das geht als Range DD etwas leichter, dort hatte man noch die 5% Luft, als Melee aber lag man direkt im Staub und genau da liegt das Problem, maximaler Schaden war ohne Treatmeter nicht erreichbar.
> Ich denk da nur an pre nerfed Hydross oder Tidewalker, von Kael'Thas brauch ich ja garnicht reden.



und wer sagt, dass man maximalen schaden machen MUSS?? der boss liegt früher oder später auch im staub wenn man nicht an der aggro grenze max dps fährt.

und btw...wäre nett wenn ihr mal zurück zu aion findet und eure wow diskussion privat oder im wow forum fort führt


----------



## malaxius (3. Oktober 2009)

Progress Raiden ist jederzeit wenn man ne neue Instanz betritt, sei es direkt nach nem Content Patch oder dann wenn man selbst anfängt. 
Was bitte schön ist der Unterschied ob ein Boss in 2min oder in 3 min am Boden liegt? Solange der Boss stirbt spielts keiene rolle ob man maximal mögliche Dps fährt oder 100dps darunter ist.... und man kann sehr wohl am Limit spielen ohne Addon, nur eben das erfordert noch nen bissl mehr skill als auf Omen zu gucken und recount laufen lassen und denken, man bin ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Boss stirbt ob in 2 oder 3min ist mir sowas von egal.

Und gegen ein vernüftiges Analyse tool welches die CombatLog Parst habe ich absolut nix gegen. Das wird so oder so nur von Raidleitern und einiegen wenigen Dmggeilen benutzt.

mfg malax


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> und wer sagt, dass man maximalen schaden machen MUSS?? der boss liegt früher oder später auch im staub wenn man nicht an der aggro grenze max dps fährt.


Enrage?
Der BC Content war anders als Vanilla und ganz anders als WotLK, zumindest bevor sie alles generfed haben (ich mein nicht den 30% Nerf kurz vor WotLK).


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> und wer sagt, dass man maximalen schaden machen MUSS?? der boss liegt früher oder später auch im staub wenn man nicht an der aggro grenze max dps fährt.



Er redet von Progress Raiden, was er auch schon deutlich gesagt hat.

Das bedeutet World Top 50 Gilden in BC Content und das hieß, dass deine ganzen DDs annähernd das Maximum an DPS aus ihren Chars rausholen mussten, ohne Aggro zu ziehen, da man sonst die Bosse nicht schaffen konnte.

Natürlich legt sie irgendwann jeder, und man kann auch 5 Monate lang das wenige das man downkriegt abfarmen und irgendwann ist man so "overgeared"  und die ersten nerfs sind ins Land gezogen und dann kommt man auch mit schlechteren DDs und Spielern die sich nicht über Analysetools oder Aggrometer optimieren ans Ziel.

Doch bei Progress Raiden in BC hattest du absolut keine Chance verlässlich hohen DPS zu fahren ohne Aggrometer. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet der lügt, oder hat eben nicht wirklich am Limit gespielt. Wenn ein Auto hast mit Tachometer ist es ein Leichtes fast 100 kmh zu fahren (konstant über 95 ohne Gefahr die 100 kmh zu überschreiten) aber niemals drüber. Hast du aber keinen Tachometer ist das zwangsweise
a) Fehleranfälliger, wenn man zu hart am Limit ist (man überschreitet und im Raid wäre das der sofortige Tod und wipe)
b) Man riskiert kein Overaggro und büßt dafür aber einiges an möglichem Dmg ein, da man ja nicht genau weiß wieviel eigentlich noch gehen würde


----------



## SireS (3. Oktober 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> ... doch eher der Spielzerstörer Nummer eins



!


----------



## Æzørt (3. Oktober 2009)

nick1004 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nur so was wie WIM von wow oder X-perl wünschen.
> 
> Muss immer ewig hochscrollen um zu schauen ob mir jmd geschrieben hat und naja X-Perl um das Interface ein wenig überisichtlicher zu gestalten, Ziel von Ziel etc


 schon mal versucht da chatfenster zu vergrößern und die schrift zu verkleinern? aber haubtsache erst ma nach addons schreihen


----------



## Kyragan (3. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du mal WoW Burning Crusade progress geraidet? Ohne Treatmeter hat da _KEIN_ Progressspieler geraidet, es ging nicht anders. Vanilla und WotLK war das aber recht unnötig.
> Was ich damit sagen will: es kommt auf das Spiel an ob man solch ein Tool gebrauchen kann oder nicht.


Es ist n Unterschied ob der Entwickler einkalkuliert, dass alle/fast alle ein Threatmeter besitzen und deshalb so Tricks wie Hateful Strikes o.Ä. einbauen oder ob sie ihre Encounter so entwickeln, dass keine Addons nötig sind weil schlicht keine existieren.


----------



## Kazark (6. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Er redet von Progress Raiden, was er auch schon deutlich gesagt hat.
> 
> Das bedeutet World Top 50 Gilden in BC Content und das hieß, dass deine ganzen DDs annähernd das Maximum an DPS aus ihren Chars rausholen mussten, ohne Aggro zu ziehen, da man sonst die Bosse nicht schaffen konnte.
> [ ... ]
> ...



Dein Satz beweist mir das du eigentlich gar keine Ahnung von wow hast. Was du da beschreibst ist schwachsinn. Jeder gute spieler kann die von dir beschriebene Situation abschätzen. Wo Threadmeter eingesetzt werden mussten waren halt Encounter die kontinuierlichen Aggroreset oder Aggroreduzierung auf die Tanks ausgeführt haben. Beispiel dazu sind z.b der Voidreaver aus TK. Ansonsten brauchte man noch nie ein Threadmeter und erst recht nicht spieler aus den von dir da oben beschriebenen Gilden. Wenn Schaden und Aggro kontinuierlich sind und Encounter keine Fähigkeiten haben die Aggro herrabsetzen sind Threadmeter UNNÖTIG.

Aion ist ein PvP Spiel und kein Boss Grinder wie WoW wo man bei 95% aller Bosskämpfe blöd auf einer stelle steht und 10minuten die gleichen 2-3 knöpfe drückt bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Zum PvP gehört auch fairness und das man mit gleichen Waffen kämpft und nicht darum wer das beste Addon der Woche drauf hat. Jeder sollte mit dem gleichen Werkzeug spielen und diese ist nunmal die UI. Deshalb wird es auch keine Addons geben hoffe ich und danach sieht es bis dato auch aus.

bb


----------



## everblue (6. Oktober 2009)

Warhammer ist das PvP/RvR Game und man kann dort Addons nutzen.

Verstehe nicht wieso Nsoft keine Schnittstelle bereitstellt für Addons.
Im PVP bringt nen " wer hat am meisten Aggro" oder "wer macht am meisten Damage" garnix.

In Warhammer kann man sogar auch ohne Addons sein interface anpassen.
Einige wollen nunmal kein Standart Interface und in der heutigen Zeit sollte es schon möglich sein, dass man sein Interface individuell anpassen kann.
Nsoft braucht ja nur wie es in Warhammer ist, bestimmte Sachen nicht für ein Addon freigeben.

Keine Ahnung was Nsoft mit Aion vor hat, kein Support den sie uns Leisten, keine Chartransfers, keine Addons, Warteschleifen, Serverabstürze und sogar Lag obwohl Warteschleife ?

Das Game gibt es seit fast einen Jahr, was haben die mit uns vor ?

Also auch wenn Aion zwar momentan noch Spass macht...wenn man mal aufn Server kommt...aber wirklich solide ist das nicht.
Naja aber Leute lasst den Kopf nicht hängen es kann nur besser werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (6. Oktober 2009)

> kein Support den sie uns Leisten, keine Chartransfers, keine Addons, Warteschleifen, Serverabstürze und sogar Lag obwohl Warteschleife


Kein Support? Wenn ich ein Problem habe dann maile ich das sofort...einen Tag später bekomme ich Antwort...Chartransfers kommen im November: Quelle
Wer genügend Skill hat braucht keine Addons, NCsoft kann nichts dafür wenn sich die Community so schlecht verteilt, Serverabstürze gabs bei mir noch nie...aber habe gehört in WoW gibts die auch nicht sooo wenig...hast die Grafik etwas runtergeschraubt? Z.B. Die Charnamen verschwinden lassen oder so?


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Oktober 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Dein Satz beweist mir das du eigentlich gar keine Ahnung von wow hast. Was du da beschreibst ist schwachsinn. Jeder gute spieler kann die von dir beschriebene Situation abschätzen. Wo Threadmeter eingesetzt werden mussten waren halt Encounter die kontinuierlichen Aggroreset oder Aggroreduzierung auf die Tanks ausgeführt haben. Beispiel dazu sind z.b der Voidreaver aus TK. Ansonsten brauchte man noch nie ein Threadmeter und erst recht nicht spieler aus den von dir da oben beschriebenen Gilden. Wenn Schaden und Aggro kontinuierlich sind und Encounter keine Fähigkeiten haben die Aggro herrabsetzen sind Threadmeter UNNÖTIG.


Aggroaufbau von DPS Cls. (Rogue, Warlock, Fury, Beastmaster..) standen in einem ziemlich instabilen Verhältnis dem Aggroaufbau der Tanks gegenüber. Jeder DD aus den Top 50 Gilden hatte ein Treatmeter weil es ihm ohne nicht möglich war vollen DPS zu liefern, man konnte durchaus ohne Treatmeter spielen, auch ohne Aggro zu ziehen, aber nicht ohne nicht unerhebliche DPS Einbußen.



Kyragan schrieb:


> Es ist n Unterschied ob der Entwickler einkalkuliert, dass alle/fast alle ein Threatmeter besitzen und deshalb so Tricks wie Hateful Strikes o.Ä. einbauen oder ob sie ihre Encounter so entwickeln, dass keine Addons nötig sind weil schlicht keine existieren.


Das ist zwar so ziemlich das was ich in meinem letzten Satz zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, aber danke das du es wiederholst.


----------



## evalux (6. Oktober 2009)

refra schrieb:


> Wer genügend Skill hat braucht keine Addons



Wer genügend Skill hat , braucht auch keinen Wagenheber, um nen Auto zu reparieren. Aber zeig mir mal ne Werkstatt ohne Wagenheber !!

Is doch schon schlimm genug, dass man "Skill" haben muss, um überhaupt mitspielen zu können. Ich mein, is nurn Spiel....


----------



## mortishelos (7. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Wer genügend Skill hat , braucht auch keinen Wagenheber, um nen Auto zu reparieren. Aber zeig mir mal ne Werkstatt ohne Wagenheber !!
> 
> Is doch schon schlimm genug, dass man "Skill" haben muss, um überhaupt mitspielen zu können. Ich mein, is nurn Spiel....



"Skill" ist einfach nur ein unwort.
Zumindestens hab ich noch nicht festgestellt wo sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Aion gegenüber anderen MMOs unterscheidet.
Wenn mir jetzt einer sagt na das Leveln ist schwieriger als in World of Warcraft naja da kann ich nur lachen -.-
Das einzige wo man beim Leveln aufpassen muss ist das man nicht 3 Mobs auf einmal pullt. Mehr nicht.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## ComPoti (7. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> "Skill" ist einfach nur ein unwort.
> Zumindestens hab ich noch nicht festgestellt wo sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Aion gegenüber anderen MMOs unterscheidet.
> Wenn mir jetzt einer sagt na das Leveln ist schwieriger als in World of Warcraft naja da kann ich nur lachen -.-



Selbstverständlich ist das leveln der Spielfigur in Aion weit anspruchsvoller als die zu bewältigenden Stufenaufstiege in WoW. 
Aber wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, dann kannst du Aion auch mit dem Namen eines x-beliebigen MMOs ersetzen. Keine Ahnung welche Klasse und in welchem Levelbereich du spielst (bevor ich in üblicher WoW-Manier wegen meiner ach so mangelnden "Spielerfahrung" geirgendwast werde, ich bin nun mal erst lvl 20 und hab eh keinen Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber ich bin mir sicher das man auch in höheren Bereichen mit der typischen WoW-Taktik "Autoshot-AfK -> FreeLoot", "Dot Dot Fear -> FreeLoot" oder "Autohit -> FreeLoot" nicht sonderlich weit kommen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aliesha (7. Oktober 2009)

Also was mich übelst stört sind die Tooltips in den Aktionsleisten, diese kann man nicht ausschalten.

Und für so etwas sollte/muss ein Addon her. Soetwas nervt einfach nur ich weis welcher Spell da liegt und will nicht ständig die Tooltips haben!


----------



## mortishelos (7. Oktober 2009)

ComPoti schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist das leveln der Spielfigur in Aion weit anspruchsvoller als die zu bewältigenden Stufenaufstiege in WoW.
> Aber wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, dann kannst du Aion auch mit dem Namen eines x-beliebigen MMOs ersetzen. Keine Ahnung welche Klasse und in welchem Levelbereich du spielst (bevor ich in üblicher WoW-Manier wegen meiner ach so mangelnden "Spielerfahrung" geirgendwast werde, ich bin nun mal erst lvl 20 und hab eh keinen Plan
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Aussage war eher Subjektiv gemeint da ich auch nur die Erfahrung von 3 Klassen bis lvl 20 habe daher formulier ich das mal anders.
Das Leveln ist einfach in dem Sinne das sobald man die Spielmechanik von Aion und seiner Klasse versteht, und sein wir mal ehrlich die Spielmechanik ist nicht gerade schwer, ist das Spiel keine "Herausforderung" mehr zumindestens während des Levelns.
Und ich sag mal so WoW hatte auch seinen Schwierigkeitsgrad beim Leveln der aber mit jeden Addon weiter runterging.

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Anglus (7. Oktober 2009)

Hm also ich bin erst lvl 16 und ich finde es so besser ohne addons,aber ich hätte zumindest gerne eins wo man die aggro ablesen kann das würde mir vollkommen reichen.Ansonsten pls keine addons in Aion.


----------



## Apocalyptica (7. Oktober 2009)

also ein paar kosmetische addons hätt ich schon gerne. wenigstens ein paar schickere unit-frames. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sonnst kann alles bleiben wo der pfeffer wächst...


----------



## Lizsy (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich weiss ja nicht in was für Kleinkinderkreisen ihr euch in WOW rumgetrieben habt, aber ich wurde noch nie von jemanden mit Verstand angeflamed wieviel DPS ich fahre und wer sich von Idioten ärgern lässt nuja, der kann selber nicht viel auf der Pfanne haben ^^
Ich persönlich würde mich freuen wenn Aion noch ein wenig mehr Skill bzw. persönliche Entfalltungsmöglichekeiten bei der Spielweise der Charaktere bieten würde und spätestens dann will ich auch sehen was meine Änderungen bewirken und ich brauch ein Tool das mir Zeigt ob ich mehr Heile, mehr Aua mache, was genau mehr Aua macht usw...
Also wer sich über "Recount, DPS Meter" so aufregt ohne darüber nachzudenken was so ein Tool bietet ist nicht viel besser als die DPS flamer ^^


----------



## Eryas (16. Oktober 2009)

Ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, ob es Add-ons geben wird oder nicht. 
Es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, ob er sie sich holt. 

Das einzige, was ich wichtig finde, ist, dass kein Recount/ Dmg-Meter/ etc. kommt.
Das sage ich nicht, weil ich nie ganz vorne war oder sowas, sondern einfach nur, weil mir
dieses ganze Dps-Rennen in WoW schon dermaßen auf den Sack ging, dass ich ja zu Aion gewechselt bin...
Immer dieses ständige geposte von irgendwelchen Daten, 1000e Threads darüber, wie man ganz vorne dabei sein kann,
IMBA-Skillungen, unverzichtbare Items, Dps, Dps, Dps... bis zum nächsten Patch und alles fängt wieder von vorne an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte nicht auch noch hier!!!

mfg 
Eryas


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich wichtig finde, ist, dass kein Recount/ Dmg-Meter/ etc. kommt.
> Das sage ich nicht, weil ich nie ganz vorne war oder sowas, sondern einfach nur, weil mir
> dieses ganze Dps-Rennen in WoW schon dermaßen auf den Sack ging, dass ich ja zu Aion gewechselt bin...
> Immer dieses ständige geposte von irgendwelchen Daten, 1000e Threads darüber, wie man ganz vorne dabei sein kann,
> ...



Falsches Genre, bei MMORPGs gehts um Competition.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Falsches Genre, bei MMORPGs gehts um Competition.



Falsch, das wäre ein Shooter;


----------



## Mitsu (17. Oktober 2009)

N E I N KEINE ADDONS!!! nicht das das game so EINFACH und SINNLOS wird wie wow....  Es ist von dem Intersface so perfekt wie es ist.. und nicht so überfüllt mit manch sinnlosen kram wie Dmg meter oder sonstiges.. die spieler sollten spielen können und sich nicht auf den "Copilot" verlassen...


----------



## Selor (17. Oktober 2009)

Nein zu addons aber man solte mal die monster tp irgendwie anzeigen das fehlt mir noch


----------



## Norjena (17. Oktober 2009)

Mitsu schrieb:


> so überfüllt mit manch sinnlosen kram wie Dmg meter oder sonstiges.. die spieler sollten spielen können und sich nicht auf den "Copilot" verlassen...



Du widersprichst dir selbst.

Ein Dmg Meter ist die einzig verlässliche Möglichkeit die Fähigkeiten der DDs richtig einzuschätzen, ein Copilot ist es nicht, sondern genau das Gegenteil, ein kritischer Ausbilder der nur meckert und nie hilft.

Bin aber dennoch, gegen Addons


----------



## Phash (17. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Falsches Genre, bei MMORPGs gehts um Competition.



In einem MMORPG gehts um das gemeinsame Spiel. Und nicht um Wettbewerb. Wenn du Wettbewerb willst spiele Spiele, die dafür ausgelegt sind. Schon dämlich genug, dass es überhaupt EIN MMO in der ESL gibt - und eh... da wird nicht mal der MMO Teil bewertet sondern nur der Arena Teil, bei dem es maximal 5on5 gibt...


Competition kriegste nur, wenn alle die gleichen Startvoraussetzungen haben. Das heisst: jedes Match fängt bei 0 an


----------



## Eisenschmieder (17. Oktober 2009)

Alles nur kein Recount bitte 
Recount war fast der Grund warum ich WoW aufgehört hab...


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Gibt genügend Möglichkeiten das umzusetzen und auch genug MMOs die das so durchziehen. Das ihr euch immer auf WoW beschränkt macht eure Aussage nicht richtiger.
Ich spiele seit 11 Jahren MMOs und tue das seit 11 Jahren der Competition wegen, dem Rangwettbewerb unter Gilden und unter den einzelnen Spielern. Wer mit anderen Leuten zusammen spielt muss davon ausgehen von anderen Leuten nach Leistung bewertet zu werden - so entstehen Gilden und so entsteht Konkurrenz unter diesen - wer dann schon wegen einem DPS Meter rumkackt (warum auch immer) hat in meinen Augen im online gaming nix zu suchen, oder soll RP machen.


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gibt genügend Möglichkeiten das umzusetzen und auch genug MMOs die das so durchziehen. Das ihr euch immer auf WoW beschränkt macht eure Aussage nicht richtiger.
> Ich spiele seit 11 Jahren MMOs und tue das seit 11 Jahren der Competition wegen, dem Rangwettbewerb unter Gilden und unter den einzelnen Spielern. Wer mit anderen Leuten zusammen spielt muss davon ausgehen von anderen Leuten nach Leistung bewertet zu werden - so entstehen Gilden und so entsteht Konkurrenz unter diesen - wer dann schon wegen einem DPS Meter rumkackt (warum auch immer) hat in meinen Augen im online gaming nix zu suchen, oder soll RP machen.



Hm dann tust du mir leid wenn du ein Spiel nicht aus Spaß sondern wegen dem Wettbewerb spielst.

Aber nur weil du so "spielst" kannst du jetzt nicht sagen, dass es jeder so machen muss. Nicht jeder gibt gerne mit Ausrüstung oder Schadenswerten an. 
Und mich persönlich haben solche Spieler immer genervt; gehen in ne Instanz mit und fragen alle paar Minuten nach dem Damagemeter, und nicht weil sie keines installiert haben sondern nur um zu zeigen dass sie ja auf Platz1 sind und somit auch bessere Menschen sind. Nicht zu vergessen wie sozial sich solche Spieler aufführen.
In meiner WoW-Zeit wäre es mir lieber gewesen solche Spieler aus dem Raid auszuschliesen, das hätte viel Stress erspart.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm dann tust du mir leid wenn du ein Spiel nicht aus Spaß sondern wegen dem Wettbewerb spielst.
> 
> Aber nur weil du so "spielst" kannst du jetzt nicht sagen, dass es jeder so machen muss. Nicht jeder gibt gerne mit Ausrüstung oder Schadenswerten an.
> Und mich persönlich haben solche Spieler immer genervt; gehen in ne Instanz mit und fragen alle paar Minuten nach dem Damagemeter, und nicht weil sie keines installiert haben sondern nur um zu zeigen dass sie ja auf Platz1 sind und somit auch bessere Menschen sind. Nicht zu vergessen wie sozial sich solche Spieler aufführen.
> In meiner WoW-Zeit wäre es mir lieber gewesen solche Spieler aus dem Raid auszuschliesen, das hätte viel Stress erspart.



Ich tu dir leid? Lol.
Also mir macht es spaß, ich habe nunmal Spaß am Wettbewerb. 
Ich gebe auch nicht mit meinem Equipment oder meinen DPS an, ich gehe auch nicht mit Leuten wie dir in Instanzen und nerv dich dann und wenn dann halt ich mich zurück - denn ich neige dazu unertrag ehrlich zu sein, idR spiel ich mit meinen Leuten oder Leuten die ich vom Verhalten (IRC, Mates usw.) her schon kenne in Instanzen, ich frage auch nicht alle 5 Minuten nach dem DPS Stand weil ich selber drauf gucken kann und ich poste es auch niemals weil ich wissen will wo ich im Vergleich stehe und damit nicht posen muss, für den Vergleich im Raid werte ich am Ende meine Leistung anhand der Webstats aus und ich benutze das Recount nur für eine direkte Kontrolle um mich selbst zu verbessern und meine volle Leistung zu bringen.
Ich hab nunmal Spaß an der Spielmechanik, der Theorie und daran das absolute Maximun des möglichen zu erreichen.


----------



## Lanatir (17. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm dann tust du mir leid wenn du ein Spiel nicht aus Spaß sondern wegen dem Wettbewerb spielst.
> 
> Aber nur weil du so "spielst" kannst du jetzt nicht sagen, dass es jeder so machen muss. Nicht jeder gibt gerne mit Ausrüstung oder Schadenswerten an.
> Und mich persönlich haben solche Spieler immer genervt; gehen in ne Instanz mit und fragen alle paar Minuten nach dem Damagemeter, und nicht weil sie keines installiert haben sondern nur um zu zeigen dass sie ja auf Platz1 sind und somit auch bessere Menschen sind. Nicht zu vergessen wie sozial sich solche Spieler aufführen.
> In meiner WoW-Zeit wäre es mir lieber gewesen solche Spieler aus dem Raid auszuschliesen, das hätte viel Stress erspart.


Völlig deiner Meinung.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Völlig deiner Meinung.



Ich versteh nicht wie man so ignorant sein kann und nicht verstehen kann das es Spieler gibt die gerade das an einem Spiel genießen, gerade online mit anderen?..
Ich spiel doch auch kein Fußball um immer gleich schlecht/gut zu spielen und vorallem zu bleiben, ich spiele um mich zu verbessern und ich spiele auch um zu gewinnen und das ganze mit einem gleichermaßen wachsendem Team gegen andere Teams.

Völlig Banane, was macht euch dann an den Spielen sonst Spaß? Das einzige was ich da nachvollziehen kann sind totale wenigspieler die sowieso nur leveln und nie Endgame spielen oder RPler, denen ist Competition natürlich egal (wobei ich RPlern das nicht unterstellen will, da gibts auch andere!).


----------



## Lanatir (17. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie man so ignorant sein kann und nicht verstehen kann das es Spieler gibt die gerade das an einem Spiel genießen, gerade online mit anderen?..
> Ich spiel doch auch kein Fußball um immer gleich schlecht/gut zu spielen und vorallem zu bleiben, ich spiele um mich zu verbessern und ich spiele auch um zu gewinnen und das ganze mit einem gleichermaßen wachsendem Team gegen andere Teams.
> 
> Völlig Banane, was macht euch dann an den Spielen sonst Spaß? Das einzige was ich da nachvollziehen kann sind totale wenigspieler die sowieso nur leveln und nie Endgame spielen oder RPler, denen ist Competition natürlich egal (wobei ich RPlern das nicht unterstellen will, da gibts auch andere!).


Ich spiele um Spass zu haben und mich zu entspannen. Ich kann auch Esportler wie dich nicht verstehen. Das hat mit ignoranz nichts zu tun. Was macht mir Spass? Alles, aber nicht virtueller Schwanzvergleich um zu sehen wer den grösseren Epenis hat.


----------



## Norjena (17. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich spiele um Spass zu haben und mich zu entspannen. Ich kann auch Esportler wie dich nicht verstehen. Das hat mit ignoranz nichts zu tun. Was macht mir Spass? Alles, aber nicht virtueller Schwanzvergleich um zu sehen wer den grösseren Epenis hat.



Aber zb. Fußball ist wichtiger? Bringt genausowenig, mit Pecht sogar noch nen Kreuzbandriss oder sonstwas.... Wettbewerb ist bei allen "Hobbys" mehr oder weniger sinnfrei, man tut es (oder eben nicht) weil es Spaß macht (oder eben nicht).

Wichtig daran ist, einfach andere welche es anders machen, zu respektieren.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich spiele um Spass zu haben und mich zu entspannen. Ich kann auch Esportler wie dich nicht verstehen. Das hat mit ignoranz nichts zu tun. Was macht mir Spass? Alles, aber nicht virtueller Schwanzvergleich um zu sehen wer den grösseren Epenis hat.


Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet, wir alle spielen um Spaß zu haben, meine Frage war >was< dir Spaß bereitet?
Norjena hat das recht schön ausgedrückt, es macht mir Spaß gut zu spielen, was macht dir Spaß?



Norjena schrieb:


> Wichtig daran ist, einfach andere welche es anders machen, zu respektieren.


Danke. <3


----------



## Rethelion (17. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet, wir alle spielen um Spaß zu haben, meine Frage war >was< dir Spaß bereitet?
> Norjena hat das recht schön ausgedrückt, es macht mir Spaß gut zu spielen, was macht dir Spaß?
> 
> 
> Danke. <3


Also mir ists ja egal was wem Spaß macht. Jedem gefallen halt andere Sachen an einem Spiel und dann sollen die das auch so spielen wie sie meinen. Ich versteh z.B. auch nicht die Leute die z.B. in WoW Haustiere und Achivements sammeln, weils für mich einfach sinnlos ist. Deswegen sag ich denen aber auch nicht dass sie aufhören sollen zu spielen, die machen das halt und gut ists. 
Bei dir hat sich das aber anders angehört:


> wer dann schon wegen einem DPS Meter rumkackt (warum auch immer) hat in meinen Augen im online gaming nix zu suchen, oder soll RP machen.


Wenn du meinst so spielen zu müssen, dann tu das halt. Aber aktzeptiere auch, dass es Leute gibt denen das nicht gefällt. 

Spaß kann man übrigens nicht erklären, genausowenig kann man einen Standard setzen.
Ich spiele Fussball obwohl ich mies bin und ich werd auch nie besser werden; trotzdem machts mir Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (17. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet, wir alle spielen um Spaß zu haben, meine Frage war >was< dir Spaß bereitet?
> Norjena hat das recht schön ausgedrückt, es macht mir Spaß gut zu spielen, was macht dir Spaß?
> 
> 
> Danke. <3


Was mir Spass macht? Reden wir jetzt mal nur über MMO's, ja?
Ein Stimmungsvolles Setting (wie z.B. bei Lotro oder EQ2), die Entwicklung meines Charakters (leveln, neue skills gewinnen, meinem Char Profil verleihen), in einer netten Gilde/Sippe ZUSAMMEN (NICHT gegeneinander) spielen, ein gutes Gefühl bekommen wenn man GEMEINSAM etwas erreicht hat (FÜR die Gilde oder sich selbst, nicht GEGEN jemand anders). Ich habe Spass wenn ich in einem MMO Dinge entdecke wie z.B. Easter Eggs. Ich mag es, die Gegend zu erforschen. Ich mag Quests die gut gemacht sind.
All das sind Dinge die mir in einem MMO Spass machen.
Dinge die mir abseits eines MMO Spass machen? Altbier und Brüste.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Nun, meine Spielweise läuft ebenfalls darauf hinaus das ich mit meinen Leuten zusammen spiele, nicht etwa gegen sie. Ich spiele das Spiel in der Regel aber auf einem spielerischem Niveau wo es von mir verlangt wird volle Leistung zu erbringen, das wird dann aber auch von allen verlangt und deshalb sind solche Tools sehr sehr nützlich um a.) zu sondieren, b.) eigen Kontrolle zu haben und c.) Fehleranalyse betreiben zu können.
Es geht mir aber auch um das wetteifern miteinander, bei uns wars gang und gebe das unter selben Klassen eine sehr unterhaltsame und genüssliche Spannung entsteht und jeder versucht sich selbst und die anderen zu übertreffen - was wieder alle zu Höchstleistungen bewegt. Es ist ein anderes Klima und ein anderes Spielverhalten. Nichts liegt mir ferner als in Randomgruppen spielerische Topleistungen von meinen Mitspielern zu erwarten oder dort den Poser zu markieren weil ich der Meinung bin es besser zu können und dies öffentlich Kund tun zu müssen, denn ein "Schwanzvergleich" macht mir nur Spaß wenn ich Gegner auf gleichem Niveau habe.
Ein 5 Jährigen im Poker zu besiegen ist auch keine Leistung und daher nichts Wert, der Vergleich ist zwar sehr übertrieben, sollte aber meinen Standpunkt klar machen.


----------



## Stancer (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich spiele aus Entspannung. Wettbewerbsmäßiges spielen kann auch in Stress ausufern und dann ist es sicher kein Spass mehr.

Aber @Deathstyle : Hab da mal ne Frage. Du sagst ihr baut untereinander eine Art Wettkampf auf, wer der beste ist etc. So angenommen einer deiner Leute, mit denen zu zusammenspielst sucht schon seit Ewigkeiten ein bestimmtes Schwert oder besonderes Item. Jetzt findest du dieses Item, wonach er schon so lange sucht, es ist sehr Wertvoll und sehr selten..... was tust du ??


----------



## Kingseb (17. Oktober 2009)

nein ! kein bock auf : "boah ich mach ja mehr dmg als du, l2p noob rofl"


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber @Deathstyle : Hab da mal ne Frage. Du sagst ihr baut untereinander eine Art Wettkampf auf, wer der beste ist etc. So angenommen einer deiner Leute, mit denen zu zusammenspielst sucht schon seit Ewigkeiten ein bestimmtes Schwert oder besonderes Item. Jetzt findest du dieses Item, wonach er schon so lange sucht, es ist sehr Wertvoll und sehr selten..... was tust du ??



Ich gebs ihm, für Lau.
Im Normalfall hab ich mehr als genug virtuelles Geld, je nach Spiel halt, und wenn nicht ist das auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, habs also nicht nötig sowas zu verkaufen. Wenn ich das Schwert nicht selbst genau so gut gebrauchen kann hab ich keine Probleme damit es abzugeben, selber gebrauchen im Sinne von Mainchar, Twinks sind nichts Wert und spiel ich eigentlich auch nicht. Letztendlich hab ich ja auch was davon, denn meine Mitspieler sind eigentlich alle so ungefähr drauf wie ich, vorallem was Spielmentalität angeht und damit helf ich mir nur selber wenn ich meine Leute verstärke.


/e, der Wettkampf wird mit einem stärkeren Kontrahenten (ich sag jetzt extra nicht Konkurrenten) nur interessanter.


----------



## Stancer (17. Oktober 2009)

K, dann ist das eine Spielweise die ich durchaus Nachvollziehen kann. Hab aber auch schon Spieler kennengelernt die "Gilden" und "Freunde" nur zum Selbstzweck hatten und sobald diese ihren Zweck erfüllt hatten wurde ihnen der Rücken gekehrt !


----------



## Geige (18. Oktober 2009)

Dann stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, warum
geht sojemand in eine Gilde bzw. spielt überhaupt ein MMO!


----------



## Stancer (18. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, warum
> geht sojemand in eine Gilde bzw. spielt überhaupt ein MMO!



Tja, asoziale Menschen findet man überall und wie im RL gibt es auch in MMO´s Schmarotzer, die nur auf den eigenen Vorteil aus sind und andere gnadenlos ausnutzen.

In Daoc rannte mal einer rum, der machte immer auf freundlich und hat sich dann von den Leuten Geld geliehen. Ich glaube am Ende schuldete er dem halben Server Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (18. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> In Daoc rannte mal einer rum, der machte immer auf freundlich und hat sich dann von den Leuten Geld geliehen. Ich glaube am Ende schuldete er dem halben Server Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cool das probier ich mit nemTwink aus,... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spaß beiseite, Aion ist in Korea schon über ein Jahr 
gestartet und Addons gibts noch keine, denke nicht, dass
sie extra für europa eine LUA schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellen wollen!


----------



## Braungucke (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde, man sollte Addons nicht generell verbieten. Viele Addons liefern den Entwicklern gute Ideen für Interface-Verbesserungen und werden mit späteren Patches dann offiziell übernommen. Hier sollte man sich ruhig den Einfallsreichtum der Community zunutze machen, denn ein personell begrenztes Entwickler/Game-Designer-Team kann niemals alle Ansprüche und Bedürfnisse der Spieler erahnen. Ich erinnere nur an *aus meiner Sicht* gute WoW-Addons wie Omen, diverse Taschen-Addons, Grid und Healbot, Decursive oder die Addons zur verbesserten Buff/Debuff-Anzeige. Sicherlich nicht überlebensnotwendig, aber warum nicht erlauben?


----------



## RockMortin (27. Oktober 2009)

Aion: Add-ons für Online-Rollenspiel bald erlaubt?


http://www.pcgames.de/aid,697995/Aion-Add-...rlaubt/PC/News/


----------



## Hekka (27. Oktober 2009)

An sich sind Addons nicht schlecht aber es entwickelt sich kurz über Hand zu einem "Ich bin besser als du Addon" z.B. mit dem Dmg - Meter!
Es ist schon wichtig das man das beste aus seinem Charakter heraus hollt und um auch dadurch seine Gruppe in Raids oder PVP tatkräftig unterstützen zu können!

Um einen Vergleich zu haben mit anderen Spielern wenn man sieht es funzt nicht so wie man es gerne hätte und sich untereinander zu beraten was man besser machen kann sprich "Rüstungen,Schaden oder welche Manasteine besser sind" finde ich erfüllt ein Addon durch aus seinen Zweck!

Aber was mit der Zeit kommen wird ist, welche Rüssi trägst, wie sieht es mit deinen Werten aus und wie hoch ist dein Schaden an einem Endboss oder im PVP muß erhlich gesagt nicht sein, im Prinzip lassen dich viele links liegen wenn man diese Ansprüche nicht erfüllt!

Ich seh auch so an meinen Gladiator ob ich mit ihm zu Recht komme oder einige Sachen ändern muß also ein klares "NEIN" hinbezüglich Addons! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlooti (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzte schon viele mmorpgs gespielt und muss sagen ich habe mich bei diesem tread mehr als amüsiert. Denn das ist das erste mmo wo so viele leute über ein thema discutieren das so unwichtig ist wie addons. Es ist allgemein in jedem mmo so das es addons gibt. das hat nicht mit cheaten zu tun nicht mit "ich bin besser wie du". addons sind hilfsmittel für die, die es brauchen oder benötigen für high inis. Die leute die angst haben vor addons sollten sich fragen warum. Denn normalerweise steht man doch über diesem "schwanz vergleich" aka Damage meter oder?^^ niemand muss sich ein addon runterladen niemand muss an raids teilnehmen wo solche addons nötig sind. ihr müsst nicht mal das spiel spielen. Ich würde die möglichkeit für addons einfügen denn sie können für anfänger und auch für fortgeschrittene hilfreichsein. Ich habe den forum mehrfach durch gelesen und muss sagen einige sind wohl der selben ansicht wie ich andere haben einfach angst das sie nicht mehr zum spaß spielen können und wieder andere das man sie nicht mit durch inis zieht wenn sie afk sind.^^ ich weiß nicht ob man alles was addons betrifft auf damage meter zusammen fassen sollte und wer das tut hat mal gar keine ahnung von addons und das der jenige davor angst hat kann ich verstehen. Denn was ein mensch nicht versteht fürchtet er. 

Zum Überblick: ich bin für Addons nicht weil ich "schwanz vergleiche" brauche sondern, weil ich der meinung bin das man es den leuten überlassen sollte, ob man addons schreibt und downloadet. Wer das nicht will, nicht braucht sollte einfach dies nicht tuten^^ damit erledigt sich das meiste von selbst und vll werden einige von den "Nein bloß keine Addons" später denen danken die sie programmiert haben und sie 1mal weniger sterben ließen deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MFG Schloot 
Templer Thor

PS:Man kann mich eh nicht von meiner meinung abbringen also versucht es erst gar nicht XD


----------



## Hekka (28. Oktober 2009)

Schlooti schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzte schon viele mmorpgs gespielt und muss sagen ich habe mich bei diesem tread mehr als amüsiert. Denn das ist das erste mmo wo so viele leute über ein thema discutieren das so unwichtig ist wie addons. Es ist allgemein in jedem mmo so das es addons gibt. das hat nicht mit cheaten zu tun nicht mit "ich bin besser wie du". addons sind hilfsmittel für die, die es brauchen oder benötigen für high inis. Die leute die angst haben vor addons sollten sich fragen warum. Denn normalerweise steht man doch über diesem "schwanz vergleich" aka Damage meter oder?^^ niemand muss sich ein addon runterladen niemand muss an raids teilnehmen wo solche addons nötig sind. ihr müsst nicht mal das spiel spielen. Ich würde die möglichkeit für addons einfügen denn sie können für anfänger und auch für fortgeschrittene hilfreichsein. Ich habe den forum mehrfach durch gelesen und muss sagen einige sind wohl der selben ansicht wie ich andere haben einfach angst das sie nicht mehr zum spaß spielen können und wieder andere das man sie nicht mit durch inis zieht wenn sie afk sind.^^ ich weiß nicht ob man alles was addons betrifft auf damage meter zusammen fassen sollte und wer das tut hat mal gar keine ahnung von addons und das der jenige davor angst hat kann ich verstehen. Denn was ein mensch nicht versteht fürchtet er.
> 
> Zum Überblick: ich bin für Addons nicht weil ich "schwanz vergleiche" brauche sondern, weil ich der meinung bin das man es den leuten überlassen sollte, ob man addons schreibt und downloadet. Wer das nicht will, nicht braucht sollte einfach dies nicht tuten^^ damit erledigt sich das meiste von selbst und vll werden einige von den "Nein bloß keine Addons" später denen danken die sie programmiert haben und sie 1mal weniger sterben ließen deswegen
> 
> ...



Doch ich versuche ich bin so unverschähmt, den alleine man muß wegen einem Addon nicht an Raids teilnehmen oder gar spielen find ich nicht ok die Aussage!
Das von mir angesprochene Beispiel DMG - Meter Vergeleich oder wie du es halt nennst ***** du weisst was ich meine besteht leider in WOW!

Warum muß ich auf einen Raid verzichten nur weil mir die Raidleitung gewisse Addons als Pflicht auferzwingt, nehmen wir mal andere Spiele z.B. Lotro,AOC usw. die kommen doch auch ohne dem klar oder?

Ich spiele seit Biosfear und Ragnarok Online und in diesen Spielen was auch ältere sind hat es auch funktioniert und wenn man so wie in WOW mit gewissen Addons spielt und andauernd nur mehr Forderungen an Ausrüstung,DMG usw. besteht und dann nicht mal mitgenommen wird oder als Noob bezeichnet wird  kann das keinen Spaß mehr machen!


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (28. Oktober 2009)

add-on`s für aion never! aber es wäre cool wen so die ein oder andere sachen eingebaut wird, wo man selbst bestimmen kann ob sie aktiv sind oder nicht wie z.B.equipt maneger oder andere sachen auser diesen sogenanten "schwanzvergleich"^^


----------



## Rocketdog (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn der Entwickler den Spielern per Integration von LUA die Möglichkeit gibt, Addons für Aion zu schreiben, kann er auch relativ genau kontrollieren was möglich ist und was nicht. Man kann den Spielern erlauben den Kampflog auszulesen - oder auch nicht. Es wäre also durchaus denkbar, dass man bei NCSoft einen Kompromiss finden kann. Man könnte kosmetische Addons erlauben oder auch solche, die den Chat verbessern oder eine Art Auctioneer für Aion. Es gibt soviele hilfreiche Addons für WoW, die nichts mit Damagemetern zu tun haben. Warum sollte es die nicht auch in Aion geben? Es wäre doch wirklich schade um das ganze Potenzial. 

Es gibt nunmal Spieler, deren halber Spass am Spiel am Erstellen, Konfigurieren und Verbessern von Addons besteht und andere interessiert es nicht die Bohne. Solange es nicht so ausartet wie zu WoW Vanilla Zeiten, als man mit Decursive und Healbot immer nur einen Button spammen musste und alles andere automatisch gemacht wurde, ist es doch okay wenn den Spielern die Freiheit gibt, ihr eigenes Interface zu basteln, oder?


----------



## corak (28. Oktober 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> nehmen wir mal andere Spiele z.B. Lotro,AOC usw. die kommen doch auch ohne dem klar oder?



In AoC gibt es seit Release DPS Parser. Nur benutzt die niemand, weil der PvE Content dort so dermassen banal ist und jeder Pickup Raid die pisseinfach geskripteten Mobs ohne Anstrengung und mit nur minimaler Aufmerksamkeit im halbwachen Zustand umwemmst.


----------



## WaRLorDTaKeDa (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde DMG-Meter sinnvoll. Und nur so nebenbei... die möglichkeit den Kampflog auszulesen gibt es schon. Das passiert nur nicht ingame. Sowas wie Web-Stats gibt es auch schon für Aion. Allerdings nur in der Betaphase.
Desweiteren wird NC-Soft über kurz oder lang auch die möglichkeit geben wirklich selbst Addones zu entwickeln.

Artikel zu Addons

Ich frage mich warum einige Leute etwas gegen Kampfauswertungen haben. Naja ich spar mir mal lieber weitere Kommentare.

MfG

EDIT: Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse... in AOC kann man sein Interface auch mit Addones verändern und den Kampflog kann man auch schon fast seid Erscheinung auslesen. Leute Infomiert euch doch erst bevor ihr behauptungen aufstellt!


----------



## -RD- (31. Oktober 2009)

Klare Stimme für "KEINE ADDONS"! Wer das Spiel nicht so spielen will/kann, wie es vom Hersteller vorgegeben ist, der soll es bitte bleiben lassen. Ich habe bereits WOW ohne diese Cheat-Tools gespielt und werde das auch bei AiON so machen.
Und da selbst ein Analyse-Addon dem nutzenden Spieler einen Vorteil gegenüber denen bringt, die es nicht nutzen (wollen), sollte es auf keinen Fall zugelassen werden.

Entweder man baut derartige Hilfen von Entwicklerseite per Patch für alle Spieler ein, oder man lässt es. Aber es kann nicht sein, dass man quasi gezwungen wird, sein Spiel mit lauter hässlichen Kästchen zu zu müllen, weil man ohne diese gegen andere Spieler im Nachteil ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Oktober 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> Warum muß ich auf einen Raid verzichten nur weil mir die Raidleitung gewisse Addons als Pflicht auferzwingt, nehmen wir mal andere Spiele z.B. Lotro,AOC usw. die kommen doch auch ohne dem klar oder?



Wieso muss man für ein Studium Abitur haben?
Es gibt nurmal gewisse Anforderungen die es zu erfüllen gilt je nachdem was man machen will, es gibt auch Raids die sowas nicht brauchen/möchten, such dir halt so einen? Es ist nurmal so das ICH, als Spieler in einem Raid, genau das von meinen Mitspielern fordere was auch ich bringe, nämlich Leistung. Ich bin ja kein Taxiunternehmen, ich schleif sicher keine Leute mit - das hat auch rein garnichts mit Egoismus zu tun, es ist halt Fakt das ich mehr Spaß am Spiel habe wenn ich mit gleichgesinnten zocke.



-RD- schrieb:


> Und da selbst ein Analyse-Addon dem nutzenden Spieler einen Vorteil gegenüber denen bringt, die es nicht nutzen (wollen), sollte es auf keinen Fall zugelassen werden.



Willst du uns vielleicht noch die Shortcuts wegnehmen? Ich mein es verschafft den nutzenden Spielern ja Vorteile vor denen die nur klicken..


----------



## Hekka (4. November 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wieso muss man für ein Studium Abitur haben?
> Es gibt nurmal gewisse Anforderungen die es zu erfüllen gilt je nachdem was man machen will, es gibt auch Raids die sowas nicht brauchen/möchten, such dir halt so einen? Es ist nurmal so das ICH, als Spieler in einem Raid, genau das von meinen Mitspielern fordere was auch ich bringe, nämlich Leistung. Ich bin ja kein Taxiunternehmen, ich schleif sicher keine Leute mit - das hat auch rein garnichts mit Egoismus zu tun, es ist halt Fakt das ich mehr Spaß am Spiel habe wenn ich mit gleichgesinnten zocke.
> 
> 
> ...




Naja du willst es nicht ganz verstehn, ich sage ja nicht das es gar keine Addons geben soll, manche sind bestimmt praktisch sprich: Inventar oder Crafting z.B.!
Und ein Spiel mit Abitur vergleichen naja wenn du meinst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (4. November 2009)

Na ja wer ein Addon als Cheattool sieht...
Denke das sagt doch alles.


----------



## Geige (4. November 2009)

Ich denke Addons benutzen ist keine Cheating, aber man wird
durchs ie gezwungen sie zu nutzen, wenn man keinen großen Nachteil den
anderen Spielern gegnüber haben will!

Aber das wurde hier schon bis zum Erbrechen diskutiert!


----------



## Pente (4. November 2009)

Ich weiss dieser Thread ist wesentlich älter als die Umfrage in den Stickies nichts desto trotz bitte ich euch den Sticky-Thread zu verwenden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=129666


----------

